# Sticky  The 'How to find jobs in Dubai/UAE' thread'



## dizzyizzy

Since this is such a recurrent topic, I thought we could have a thread for people to post their suggestions to new forum members looking for job opportunities in Dubai/UAE, especially those who are intending to move from overseas to find jobs in the region. 

While there is no 'one size fits all' approach, there are still many things job seekers can do to land a job, and a wealth of advice is available from those of us who have been fortunate enough to find employment in Dubai. So please take a moment to share your tips and suggestions:


How did you find your job? 

Did you get a job first and then moved to Dubai, or the other way around? 

What things worked and didn't work for you?

How was the hiring process for you, and how long did it take from the moment you were approached for the first interview, to your first day at work?

Thanks in advance for your contributions.


*FOR JOB SEEKERS:*


Just a reminder that this thread is just meant just to be a general guide with suggestions and general advice. *As such, please do not use this thread to post job requests nor do ask people to find you a job.* No one should expect others to do the legwork for them and such types of requests will be deleted.

Use the search function! You would be surprised at how many times your same question has been asked before.

On that note, *please help us to keep this guide organized by not posting your questions here*. If after reading this thread, reading the numerous stickies, and doing a search in the forum you still can not find an answer, *please open your own separate thread* with the details about your profile and type of job you are seeking and hopefully other forum members will be able to give you advice for your specific situation, although the information on this thread and the stickies applies to the majority, unless you are in a very, very specialized field.

For a list of recruiters, check this post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...g-useful-info-about-dubai-uae.html#post345290. 

Also visit this link for the *top 25 recruitment agencies in the UAE* http://dubaiforvisitors.com/2008/01/08/top-25-recruitment-agencies-in-uae/ (thank you nikkisizer)

Is also suggested to use Google and the search function in this forum to find more recruiters.

To get an idea of what kind of salaries and packages people get offered, check this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-offer-package-questions-post-yours-here.html

Thanks in advance for following the above guidelines, and best of luck with your job search.


----------



## dizzyizzy

I personally think that finding jobs in Dubai/UAE is not that different from finding jobs 'back home'. I've been with the same company for the past 4 years, but if I needed to look for jobs today, this is what I would do:

- Add my CV to the websites of all the UAE recruiters (there is a very extensive list at the 'read before you post' sticky and also you can use the search function on the forum to find even more suggestions).
- Make a list of the companies I'd like to work for, check their websites to see if there are any jobs listed on their careers section that I could apply for. If not, I'd still upload my CV or email it to their HR departments.
- Have an updated and comprehensive Linkedin profile.
- Join all the relevant Linkedin groups for my industry. Many recruiters also have Linkedin groups where they post vacancies.
- Network, network, network
- Have a look at the classifieds sections on the newspapers. This approach would not work too much in my case, but it could still work for other types of jobs.
- Do not be afraid to make lots of phonecalls


*Advice straight from a Dubai based HR Manager -- MUST READ BEFORE YOU START SENDING YOUR CV TO PROSPECTIVE EMPLOYERS:*

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-how-get-your-cv-deleted-10-seconds-less.html


----------



## dizzyizzy

Other random bits of advice or just general comments:

- Things can move at snail peace here.
- Most recruiters do not reply to emails. Communication will be done largely on their terms.
- The answer to the old question of 'is it better to look for jobs while in my country, or move to the UAE first and then look for jobs?' is, it depends. It all depends on the industry, the job level, how much competition you'll be facing, if you're moving by yourself or you're bringing your family with you, if you are a fresh graduate/entry level candidate, or you have 10 years of experience, what's your passport and skin color, if you are generally a very luckily individual, etc. 
- Things have changed a lot in the past few years, and Dubai is no longer this city with tons of jobs that pay awesome salaries. There is a lot of competition, and some companies have become more stingy when it comes to salary packages, while others have maintained their same hiring and remuneration policies.


----------



## Chocoholic

One really big bit of advice I'd like to chip in with, is before sending your cv randomly to people who may or may not be in a position to hire others, is do some research on the companies/people you're sending them to!

People add me on Linkedin, then I get inundated with cv's - which all get deleted and thrown in the bin A. because I'm not in a position to be able to hire people B. they're applying for positions which our company does not use C. they're so badly written, I wouldn't even give it a second glance!

So for job seekers - do your research!


----------



## dizzyizzy

More:

- Prepare a good CV. Update it regularly. SPELL CHECK IT! If your writing skills are not great, ask a friend to proof read it for you. 
- There are companies or individuals who can write your CV for you. Some of them are good, some of them are crap. Do your due diligence before you pay money to anyone for doing this for you. Ask for references.
- Never pay to a recruitment agency to find you jobs. Some of them will ask for an 'admin fee'. Don't pay. Is a scam. Is illegal. Don't do it. It will be money gone down the drain. Serious recruiters don't do this.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Chocoholic said:


> One really big bit of advice I'd like to chip in with, is before sending your cv randomly to people who may or may not be in a position to hire others, is do some research on the companies/people you're sending them to!
> 
> People add me on Linkedin, then I get inundated with cv's - which all get deleted and thrown in the bin A. because I'm not in a position to be able to hire people B. they're applying for positions which our company does not use C. they're so badly written, I wouldn't even give it a second glance!
> 
> So for job seekers - do your research!


To add on that, job seekers (particularly ladies) should be aware of the fact that recently Linkedin seems to be the weirdos' method of choice to pick up girls (or at least, that's what they are trying to do). Beware of random men adding you to their network, and sending you emails out of the blue. Some of them will even say they work for X company and there is a job that matches your profile and ask if you are interested, making it all sound very professional, although many of the times these people a) do not work in the HR department, b) work in a completely different industry than yours, and c) their job role doesn't include hiring candidates (i.e. they are financial analyst, or a customer service rep, etc).

If this happens to you and you are not sure if is a legitimate request or not, just ask them to send you the job description for the role, and the contact details of their HR department so you can approach them should you have questions. This should scare them away and is quite likely you'll never hear from them again


----------



## dizzyizzy

Be very proactive in your job search. If you really want to find a job you'll need to do way more than email your CV to a few recruiters or apply to jobs online, these are only two of the many, many things you should be doing. 

Also do not email your CV to the companies' [email protected] inbox. Total waste of time.


----------



## Ogri750

Bear in mind, this place is no different to others. Many recruiters will have a vacancy advertised, doesn't mean there is a vacancy. They do like to build up a database for when vacancies do appear.

Keep a list of who you have sent CV's to.
Read the ads carefully, some companies use multiple agencies, you could end up applying for the same job 5 times.


----------



## BedouGirl

I don't know about the rest of the world these days, but here you need to have a head and shoulders photograph embedded into your CV.


----------



## Jynxgirl

As much as I disagree with the picture on a resume thing, it is how it is... I have been asked to go over a number of individuals resume and what always strikes me right away is they look like they took a pic that they updated from a social website and just stuck it on their resume. Take the time to put on a nice shirt, do some proper grooming, and try to look as nice as you possibly can. Dont have other people in the picture or a whole body picture (unless you are trying to get a job in a porno...). Facial hair for men should look neat and not like you got a bush on your face. Woman who think their hair belongs in their face or they could be mistaken for someone apply for a clown equally should rethink. It may not be right, but how you look matters probly as much as how you look. Isnt probly that different then other places, except that they can toss your resume instead of bothering bringing you in for the beauty contest job interview.


----------



## rsinner

err, am I the only one not using pictures on the resume? Well, never seen a picture on a resume. But I guess it is the nature of the industry I work in. (finance)
Having a picture on the resume is not a universal truth. I would think that in finance or law or even consulting it might not be required.


----------



## realtymatching

The competition for jobs is much more in the Middle East (especially in the UAE), as compared to elsewhere. No method works 100%. You need to be pro-active and 'DO' several things in order to get called for lucrative job interviews.

Some of the 'methods' are:

Send in your CV and Cover Letter to recruiters in the region.

Send in your CV and Cover Letter to some of the Top firms in your sector / industry.

Create an up-to-date & attractive LinkedIn profile, with utmost care.

Create a good CV & Cover Letter using the important buzz-words; popular formats #acceptable to recruiters / headhunters in the Middle East region#; localization; impeccable English; Not too short & not too long either (ideally between 2-3 pages, etc.

Contact recruiters on Facebook

Follow recruiters on Twitter

Hope this helps!


----------



## amaryaldosari

*Some Tips for Job Hunting in DUbai*

To get a job in Dubai, what you need to have is at-least 1-2years of experience and a good portfolio - specially if you talk journalism/writing etc. 

You get paid according to your DNA i.e Nationality. Westerners get paid more than their counterparts.

Most companies do not have hiring system. Friends/ Relatives of employees are more favoured. That does not mean you dont stand to earn a chance to get a job in Dubai. Suggest you fly to Dubai, explore the place, apply for jobs while you are in Dubai. Employers like to hire candidates who are available immediately for an Interview. 

As regards to job websites are concerned, please do not sign up for websites or companies who charge you for recruitment services.

Hope this Helps.


----------



## BedouGirl

rsinner said:


> err, am I the only one not using pictures on the resume? Well, never seen a picture on a resume. But I guess it is the nature of the industry I work in. (finance)
> Having a picture on the resume is not a universal truth. I would think that in finance or law or even consulting it might not be required.


I am really surprised to hear that. As I said, I don't know about other places globally, but here, for sure. In fact, I would say it's more difficult for me to recall CVs I have seen without a photo than with one.


----------



## amaryaldosari

Dubai has some great jobs for Media Professionals, HR Professionals ( Highest Paying), Hospitality Professionals, Teachers and Airline professionals. 

The best way to get job in Dubai is through reference/friend etc. Most companies don't have any proper recruitment process.Friends and relatives are preferred in most companies. So network, network, network.


----------



## amaryaldosari

Most companies do not have hiring system. Friends/ Relatives of employees are more favoured. That does not mean you dont stand to earn a chance to get a job in Dubai. Suggest you fly to Dubai, explore the place, apply for jobs while you are in Dubai. Employers like to hire candidates who are available immediately for an Interview. 

You get paid according to your DNA i.e Nationality. Westerners get paid more than their counterparts.

But find a way to stay there and support yourself atleast for 30-50days until you get a job.


----------



## amaryaldosari

BedouGirl said:


> I am really surprised to hear that. As I said, I don't know about other places globally, but here, for sure. In fact, I would say it's more difficult for me to recall CVs I have seen without a photo than with one.


Although its not a requirement but since Dubai is a very image orientated city, you should definately endorse a photo with you Curriculum Vitae. Also, make sure they know your origin. (Yes, this thing happens in Dubai, unfortunately):juggle:


----------



## amaryaldosari

*Tip while Preparing your Dubai Specific CV*

Another Great Tip while Preparing your Dubai Specific CV would be 
AVOID abbreviations such as HD for High Distinction or C for Credit or BIST, B COMM for Bachelor of Internet Science or Bachelor of Commerce.Remember the employer may come from a different country to yours with a different education system and culture.
[/B]


----------



## amaryaldosari

*Recommended Job Websites in Dubai*

Recommended Job Websites

There is an exhaustive list, but to my opinion these 7 are the truly authentic and genuine website. 


Dubbizzle
Linkedin
Indeed
Bayt
Monstergulf
Naukrigulf
Dubai-bb


----------



## akifshamim

Get a Good Decent Content CV
Get a nice Photograph on Your CV
Get fully prepared for your telephonic interviews.
Mention what you know and what you have done and what you can do.
Post your CV to online Local websites, Renowned Recruitment Agencies.
Dont Pay someone to find job for you.
Don't miss any interviews.
Dress well decent manners when going to the interviews.
Just be polite when answering the questions as they notice how rude or how polite you behave.
Dont be so over smart just be the way you are.
Rest i have so many things in mind which i have experienced but these are the ones i wanted to mention!


----------



## akifshamim

amaryaldosari said:


> Recommended Job Websites
> 
> There is an exhaustive list, but to my opinion these 7 are the truly authentic and genuine website.
> 
> 
> Dubbizzle
> Linkedin
> Indeed
> Bayt
> Monstergulf
> Naukrigulf
> Dubai-bb


Excellent List!

I would add dzooom in this list!

75% leads from Dubizzle!


----------



## sandsoftime

Good One! 'Linkedin' really seem to work


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

akifshamim said:


> Excellent List!
> 
> I would add dzooom in this list!
> 
> 75% leads from Dubizzle!


I didn't know about dzooom. Thanks.


----------



## fiona76uk

*Personal trainer, no experience needs job in gym*

I have personal trainer level 3 qualifications but no experience. I applied to be a personal trainer at fitness first platinum Dubai media city. I got told to brush up on my fitness and try again in 2 months. That means I have to wait 2 months to see IF they will accept me then 3 months to get visa etc sorted. Does anyone know a gym that take personal trainers who just have the qualification. I am swotting up and researching fitness and will know my stuff in 2 months cause I'm determined and focused but would rather get accepted now and be out there in 3 months as a personal trainer with lots of knowledge. Any help would be appreciated. I just need a job offer and then I'm away. Ps I have 2 houses to rent out so have an ok income even if not working or working for buttons on a trial period!


----------



## ZeeKhan

Try the Gym UAE they are opening up around Ajman and now Dubai - this could be a possibility find them on facebook


----------



## WorldTraveller007

Tried Fitness First already? I know they need PTs there cuz i ve got an invite a while ago.Check directly on their website.


----------



## fiona76uk

I qualified nearly 5 years ago and never worked as a PT so need to brush up on my fitness knowledge and learn new stuff like kettlebells so doing a course in April


----------



## WorldTraveller007

Best of luck Fiona. Brush up your skills and get on the road again. Make it happen before you change your mind. It may take a while, but get on a gym, start something, then reassess your possibilities, but give it a try.


----------



## maz81

*Teaching in Dubai*

Hi, I'm sure lots of teachers have posted similar threads. I am looking to find a job in Dubai (I'm a primary school teacher), with 3 years of experience. I have 3 dependants, what are good schools to apply to? What salary should I expect? Any tips on applying? Any school names? Thanks in advance.


----------



## alan_mag

*Heading to Dubai to look for a job vs going through an agency*

Hi, am alan and am interested in working in Dubai. Am an I.T graduate. What chances do i have that i will immediately acquire employment by individually heading to Dubai in search for a job? Is it than going through a dubai recruitment agency back home? I need your help on this please!


----------



## saraswat

These threads might help... 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...each-september-2012-a.html?highlight=teachers
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-dubai/141519-calling-all-teachers-dubai.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai-silicon-oasis-work-new-gems-school-19.html (older but some relevant posts)
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ng-dubai/108472-teaching-gems-wellington.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ving-dubai/113906-teaching-sharjah-dubai.html


----------



## ZeeKhan

fiona76uk said:


> I qualified nearly 5 years ago and never worked as a PT so need to brush up on my fitness knowledge and learn new stuff like kettlebells so doing a course in April


I think I need to try and pick up a kettlebell soon lol

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## maz81

Thank you, I'll have a look at the links you have suggested.


----------



## BonAust

*Looking for live in Nanny position*

Hi, I am currently residing in Australia, and looking for a Nanny position in Dubai or Abu Dhabi, and when I search Nanny agencies on Google, its overwhelming, how many listings come up. I have emailed a few agencies, but haven't heard back from them yet. Does anyone have any agencies that they can highly recommend? as I will be doing all interviews via Skype etc before I come to the UAE


----------



## Chocoholic

If you do a search this has been discussed at length quite recently. Proper nannies/Au Pairs are few and far between and the majority of people simply use maids to look after their children, whom of course don't earn very much.

There are some families that will employ westerners, pay a decent salary and give you more than a broom cupboard to live in, but it's not very common.


----------



## everest15

Hi everyone, Really need some help from any experienced ex-pats on here..

I've spent 3 weeks sending CV's and covering letters to a ton of employers in several sectors and also made a ton of applications through various recruitment and classifieds websites (including all the sites listed earlier in this sticky).

Result: absolutely nothing so far. I'm starting to get a little disillusioned, especially as I have great skills and experience and a good CV. I've heard one or two people say that the main way to get jobs it to have leads, contacts via the grapevine or something.

Can anyone here give me any leads or tips? (I'm applying for English teacher jobs and as a contrast, also for more active jobs such as Recreation manager or fitness center assistant and host (all in hotels).

Thanks for any help!


----------



## de Mexicaan

everest15 said:


> Hi everyone, Really need some help from any experienced ex-pats on here..
> 
> I've spent 3 weeks sending CV's and covering letters to a ton of employers in several sectors and also made a ton of applications through various recruitment and classifieds websites (including all the sites listed earlier in this sticky).
> 
> Result: absolutely nothing so far. I'm starting to get a little disillusioned, especially as I have great skills and experience and a good CV. I've heard one or two people say that the main way to get jobs it to have leads, contacts via the grapevine or something.
> 
> Can anyone here give me any leads or tips? (I'm applying for English teacher jobs and as a contrast, also for more active jobs such as Recreation manager or fitness center assistant and host (all in hotels).
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Not so experienced yet, but I can imagine there will be more openings for teachers during the holiday break.


----------



## Jynxgirl

everest15 said:


> Can anyone here give me any leads or tips? (I'm applying for English teacher jobs and as a contrast, also for more active jobs such as Recreation manager or fitness center assistant and host (all in hotels).
> 
> Thanks for any help!


School hiring is going on but will be ramped up in a few months when they determine who is leaving and who is staying for the next school year. This may seem like an odd question, but are you native british? If not, that might be a bit of an issue you would run into here as far as schools go. 

As far as those other type of jobs, I guess my first question is if you have been here? Those jobs are almost always done by other nationalities who will accept those jobs in the 3000 to 5000 dirhams range and shared housing with others in a one bedroom apartment. Not something westerners tend to do. Do you have management experience running a recreation/fitness center? That is more the target you would be looking at for a job that would allow you to make enough to live here as a westerner.


----------



## AlexDhabi

I suggest you try asking this quesiton on the Dubai forum.


----------



## bbgirl

Great tips!!!


----------



## everest15

Jynxgirl said:


> School hiring is going on but will be ramped up in a few months when they determine who is leaving and who is staying for the next school year. This may seem like an odd question, but are you native british? If not, that might be a bit of an issue you would run into here as far as schools go.
> 
> As far as those other type of jobs, I guess my first question is if you have been here? Those jobs are almost always done by other nationalities who will accept those jobs in the 3000 to 5000 dirhams range and shared housing with others in a one bedroom apartment. Not something westerners tend to do. Do you have management experience running a recreation/fitness center? That is more the target you would be looking at for a job that would allow you to make enough to live here as a westerner.


Hey, thanks a lot for the advice)) Yes I am native British (with a good educated accent) and I have 5 years experience teaching English in language schools.
The reason I was thinking of getting a job in the Hospitality industry is because I enjoy working with people in a team and enjoy serving guests/clients. (teaching can be a out on a limb sometimes with little interaction with colleagues). 

I'm actually not trying to save money particularly or live a jazzed-up lifestyle. So if the company provides me with food and basic lodging, medical insurance and 3500 dirhams then I'd probably be quite content to relax in Dubai, bit of sport, bit of time on the beach and chill out. (I don't go out for expensive entertainment).
I don't have any special experience or qualifications in management in any area of hotels unfortunately(( Although I have 2 years volunteer experience working in a care-home.
Any further tips or leads on this will be much appreciated


----------



## allen.brown1986

Usually the job finds me.


----------



## omnivore

I'm 25, single with no dependents and will be moving to Dubai on April to look for a job related to customer service or health/life insurance. I have 2 years of work experience in the Philippines for a major Canada-based company and had a 2-month training in Canada for this. Will this experience and training be credited once I apply for a job in Dubai? 

Moreover, what would be the salary range I should be expecting (they said salaries depend on your nationality)?


----------



## Asafa

omnivore.. what kind of job are you looking for in the field of customer service?

Retail... Hospitality? call center... the salaries may vary a lot depending on the field of work.


----------



## Thenearlyman786

*Jobs in Dubai*

Hi

I know there's probably a million threads like this before on this forum! Was wondering if there's any expats in Dubai who can help me get a job in Dubai?

I live in the uk and currently work as a police officer for last 4 years and prior to that as a frauds prevention officer for 3 years. 

I'm sure people have contacts and networks in Dubai who maybe able to point me in the right direction.

Reason for this thread is I need a new change in my life and have come to a crossroad, I've been to Dubai with my wife and we enjoyed it that we've discussed moving there for a few years to work! I've read all the advantages and disadvantages on this forum about living/working in Dubai but have decided I want to take the plunge but need help from expats who may know a hiring hand out there?

If someone can assist in this, please reply on this thread or alternatively send me a private message to discuss further.

Thanks in advance


----------



## IzzyBella

The huge thread above The 'How to find jobs in Dubai?UAE' Thread is a wealth a knowledge. I've not been active on this forum very long but if even irks me when people don't use a basic search function, let alone look at the top of the forum they're about to post on.

Yes, it's a long thread, but that's because people (expats and just people with common sense) have dedicated a lot of time to building it and answering common queries.

I suggest that if you truly want to move to Dubai and find a job, you should be doing the legwork yourself.

I do wish you all the luck, but please read that tread and ask questions there if you have any queries that are unchartered as it's really rude to expect everyone to answer the same general question over and over again.


----------



## robbinson.benjamin

Hi,

I am from India. I am coming to Dubai next month on a tourist visa to hunt for a job. I have just one year experience in Event Management after my under-graduation. Then I joined Post-graduation in Communication and was working in E-Learning company for about 2 years now. 

I would like to know if I can get a job in Event Management or Advertising in Dubai. I am not sure if my past Event Management experience would be considered as it was about 3 years back.

Please advise. How good are the openings in Event Management companies in Dubai? Also a few ways to apply.

Thank you


----------



## nazh

maz81 said:


> Hi, I'm sure lots of teachers have posted similar threads. I am looking to find a job in Dubai (I'm a primary school teacher), with 3 years of experience. I have 3 dependants, what are good schools to apply to? What salary should I expect? Any tips on applying? Any school names? Thanks in advance.


Hi Maz

were you able to locate some good schools, I am also in a similar position but I want to apply as a teacher for TEFL with 1 dependent. I would really appreciate it if you could let me know of any schools or colleges that have been identified.


----------



## johnr301079

I've been here for 5 weeks now, done all the usuals, my CV is upto date with a picture. One bit of advice I was given is visit companies directly, go to offices, take copies of your CV with you. Also, I know it sounds silly but go to the pubs, cafes, bars, etc. Meeting people and the 'personal' touch seems to go down well.


----------



## maz81

nazh said:


> Hi Maz
> 
> were you able to locate some good schools, I am also in a similar position but I want to apply as a teacher for TEFL with 1 dependent. I would really appreciate it if you could let me know of any schools or colleges that have been identified.


Unfortunately no, no one seems to be replying. I have applied through some agencies and direct to schools - but no response as of yet


----------



## oalhumaidi

Very useful info


----------



## master.mind

*Find Jobs*

Hi

how are you guyz..!
hope you'll fine.
Does somebody tell me how to find some jobs in U.A.E of hotel industry.


----------



## mspeedusa

Hi, i'm trying to find work in UAE. I'm American and speak some arabic with a degree in engineering and a few years experience.

Ive been told i would have to get a recruiter. Is this correct? Here in the states I usually go to my university and they would give me a list of local companies to send my CV to.

What is the best was to start looking ? Thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/139533-how-find-jobs-dubai-uae-thread.html


***HEAD EXPLODES***


----------



## dizzyizzy

master and mspeed,

All the answers you need are on this thread already. From how to find recruiters to best ways of finding jobs etc. 

Just go through all the posts, read them, use the search function to find more info, and if you still have any questions please come and ask. We'll be happy to help but please first read the information that many of us have already taken the time to prepare.


----------



## mspeedusa

sorry about that, the OP just listed number and no websites. After reading a few of the other threads I found the site dubizzle. I found listing for engineers but a lot of them said "Filipino national" or "indian". am I correct to think these are not the right kind of jobs?


Also, I noticed you said a good cv is 2-3 pages and should have a picture. In the US i'm used to resume's which shouldnt exceed 1 page


----------



## XDoodlebugger

mspeedusa said:


> sorry about that, the OP just listed number and no websites. After reading a few of the other threads I found the site dubizzle. I found listing for engineers but a lot of them said "Filipino national" or "indian". am I correct to think these are not the right kind of jobs?
> 
> 
> Also, I noticed you said a good cv is 2-3 pages and should have a picture. In the US i'm used to resume's which shouldnt exceed 1 page


Yes, they would be lower paying. 

I like this site: OilCareers - The quick and easy way to the world's oil and gas jobs

But I got my job networking on LinkedIn.


----------



## rsinner

mspeedusa said:


> Also, I noticed you said a good cv is 2-3 pages and should have a picture. In the US i'm used to resume's which shouldnt exceed 1 page


Depends on the industry. I am yet to see (or send across) a resume with a picture in my industry. And a 1 pager. Though next time I might consider sending more than a page (not sure).

PS: I work in finance. 
PPS: and next time if someone sends me a PM asking for an accounting job I will ignore the PM. I have nothing to do with accounting.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

mspeedusa said:


> Also, I noticed you said a good cv is 2-3 pages and should have a picture. In the US i'm used to resume's which shouldnt exceed 1 page


Remember these guys are wading through a crap load of resume's, you need to make an impact in the first section to get them to read more. 

My resume is 1-1/2 pages long and spans 35 years in 4 industries and 5 universities, what the heck have they been doing if their CV is 3 pages? Changing jobs every couple of years is what comes to mind for me.

And think outside the box, I applied several years ago to a company that was advertising a job that was perfect for me, their requirements read like my resume. I didn't even get an interview. That upset me but I noticed another very similar position opened up a bit later with the same company.

Instead of just sending my resume again I researched the company and sent it to every top executive in that company. That got me an interview and the job, when I asked HR why I wasn't called before they told me they had 400 people applying for these jobs and I was just lost in the crowd.


----------



## Pagin

XDoodle****** said:


> R
> Instead of just sending my resume again I researched the company and sent it to every top executive in that company. That got me an interview and the job, when I asked HR why I wasn't called before they told me they had 400 people applying for these jobs and I was just lost in the crowd.


:clap2: With two weeks of job hunting experience in Dubai I can quite say Mr. Doodle****** made a valid explanation of ever getting any replies. I managed to reach out for personal email ids of few recruiting managers yesterday and to my amazement, i manage to bagged an interview with a Forex trading company (though not exactly my first preference) and a few other personal mails which actually motivate me to keep looking for jobs. 

I would love to contact all HR personnel directly but with the massive company list - dubaiemploymenttips(dot)com and literally different business operations via franchises, its hard to locate certain multinational companies. Would any of you care to shed some light on this and share ur experience hands in digging out those golden numbers/ids? Thank You


----------



## sheena_164

Hey all...

Can you advise me on job availability in Dubai. I am a business development manager for a leading healthcare company in the uk. Before that I was a relationship manager for two big banks in the uk. All in the SME world. Will it be difficult for me to find a job with my experience? And what sort of pay bracket. in uk i am on around £40k plus car, healthcare and Bonus. Altogether I have had 8 years working experience 7 of which is in SME.

Thanks


----------



## Julija

johnr301079 said:


> I've been here for 5 weeks now, done all the usuals, my CV is upto date with a picture. One bit of advice I was given is visit companies directly, go to offices, take copies of your CV with you. Also, I know it sounds silly but go to the pubs, cafes, bars, etc. Meeting people and the 'personal' touch seems to go down well.


I'm planning on doing exactly the same. 
Did you manage to get any interviews during those 5 weeks?


----------



## nikkisizer

Hi Thenearlyman786,

Check out this website which you may find of use:

Top 25 recruitment agencies in UAE

Good luck!


----------



## dizzyizzy

nikkisizer said:


> Hi Thenearlyman786,
> 
> Check out this website which you may find of use:
> 
> Top 25 recruitment agencies in UAE
> 
> Good luck!


Additionally job seekers can find more recruitment agencies on the following links:

31 Top Recruitment Agencies in Dubai | LinkedIn

Recruitment agencies in Dubai - The Knowledge Features - TimeOutDubai.com

List of Recruitment Agencies in Dubai

These should keep you busy for a while!


----------



## mike hussey

*jobs in dubai*

Oil & gas jobs in Dubai include positions for directional drillers, training specialists, fabrication supervisors, foremen, field engineers, geotechnical engineers, estimators, engine assembly technicians, and more.

One of the best ways to find a job in Dubai in the oil & gas sector is to scour Dubai job sites and recruitment agencies. It’s a tough task, but I have tried my best to make it as easy for you as possible.


----------



## mlkendall

*Looking for 3 month job starting March 10 or after. Any suggestions?*

I am looking for a job until the end of June this year. I have 5+ years of strong experience in real estate and construction. 4 years including starting 2 businesses in the hospitality sector. 5 years lobbyist/government/public policy experience. And I have a strong interest in education and travel. 

I am a 25 year old American on a husband visa. 

Thanks for any help you can give me. 

All the best.


Kendall


----------



## iffkica

*Hot to get a job in U.A.E if u live outside?*

Dear All,

I need your help how to get a job in U.A.E if u dont live here.

For example if u apply and they want to make an interview, how you can have job interview if you dont live there???

Thank you


----------



## Asafa

iffkica said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need your help how to get a job in U.A.E if u dont live here.
> 
> For example if u apply and they want to make an interview, how you can have job interview if you dont live there???
> 
> Thank you


you can try various job portals.. such as for example dubizzle.com.
Watch out for scammers tho, on other web sites. Basically any web page that has Dubai Job in the name is a scam. so be carefull.


----------



## s_khan_1989

Does anyone have any advice for a graduate in a technical field looking to start his career in the ME? I have had difficulty with most companies saying that they want a number of years of experience. Is it a dead end to continue looking for entry level positions in an Oil and Gas position if I am not a national?


----------



## Pagin

s_khan_1989 said:


> Does anyone have any advice for a graduate in a technical field looking to start his career in the ME? I have had difficulty with most companies saying that they want a number of years of experience. Is it a dead end to continue looking for entry level positions in an Oil and Gas position if I am not a national?


Hi s_khan,

It does look like it since im here a month already without any prospects yet. I did have less than a year experience after my MBA and only applied to entry level jobs but the light at the end of a dark tunnel aint nowhere in sight. Anyway, are you in the uae already? It seems like going personally to offices and dropping CVs worth a try if only I could do that.... maybe we can do that together LOL


----------



## s_khan_1989

Pagin said:


> Hi s_khan,
> 
> It does look like it since im here a month already without any prospects yet. I did have less than a year experience after my MBA and only applied to entry level jobs but the light at the end of a dark tunnel aint nowhere in sight. Anyway, are you in the uae already? It seems like going personally to offices and dropping CVs worth a try if only I could do that.... maybe we can do that together LOL



Hey Pagin,

Thanks for your message. That sounds really unfortunate. I am actually still at University in the UK. I will complete my final exams in June.

That sounds like a plan but I am not sure that I will fly out unless I was certain that I had a job. What type of role are you looking for? I am looking for a Petroleum/Drilling Engineering Entry Level position.


----------



## Guest

Just out of curiousity, judging from the stares at beautiful women, is it much easier to find a job for a western good looking girl than any guy? (I know it sounds sexist but it looks like in this country your gender and passport is very important)


----------



## Pagin

s_khan_1989 said:


> Hey Pagin,
> 
> Thanks for your message. That sounds really unfortunate. I am actually still at University in the UK. I will complete my final exams in June.
> 
> That sounds like a plan but I am not sure that I will fly out unless I was certain that I had a job. What type of role are you looking for? I am looking for a Petroleum/Drilling Engineering Entry Level position.


Actually its not too bad, I still hope I make it this time soon. Someone called me to create a video resume and sent it to her so that I could get interviews. You are still in the UK so maybe you should give that a try. Post it on bayt and internsMe and directly apply to companies of your interest with a good resume and cover letter. Hope you get good grades to brag about unlike me.


----------



## Pagin

nathanalgren said:


> Just out of curiousity, judging from the stares at beautiful women, is it much easier to find a job for a western good looking girl than any guy? (I know it sounds sexist but it looks like in this country your gender and passport is very important)


So you think the arabs are sex deprived? Just kidding.... I think its true to an extend cause women tends to attract more customers thereby creating more business or simply easy to converse with. On the nationality regard, I guess they genuinely have their own preference lol xx


----------



## Guest

Pagin said:


> So you think the arabs are sex deprived? Just kidding.... I think its true to an extend cause women tends to attract more customers thereby creating more business or simply easy to converse with. On the nationality regard, I guess they genuinely have their own preference lol xx


Well, I don't think they are, but I think life somehow balances things, so since here the male/female ratio is unbelievably high, then it is only logical to hire more females for diversity and equality. Even though it may sound positive discrimination.


----------



## junaidrs

Dear All,

Need a ton of advise from members here.

I am visiting Dubai this month, can some one please guide me as to where should i begin my job hunt and whom should i approach who can help someone like me with references and interviews, I have a good IT/Sales experience supported with a well crafted CV, the challenge i am facing is that i have got no appointments set up so far.

I understand there tons of consultancy firms and job sites and i have been applying to the most and updating and following up with them on a regular basis, but so far i could not get a single lead from any of them, i did go through the list of HR firms provided in this thread as well but have found no respite.

Now i am worried as days are approaching fast, and i have not got a single interview in hand, not sure what more i can do as i am on a tourist visa for a few days only. Please advise where a person like me should be looking for while being in the market.

Any response will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Krom

*A job for my girlfriend....*

Hi!

My girlfriend is moving to Dubai with me.

In terms of employment, she has an opportunity that she is currently pursuing.

However, there is no guarantee that this opportunity will come off.

She is a menswear shirt designer but open to moving into interiors if necessary.

Does anybody have any leads that she could potentially follow up, or can anybody recommend any companies for her to apply to?

Or is this a pipe dream?!

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## raddox

dizzyizzy said:


> Other random bits of advice or just general comments:
> 
> what's your passport and skin color, if you are generally a very luckily individual, etc.


Dizzyizzy, I am curious...could you elaborate on this point?

Cheers


----------



## A&A&A

Hey, Thanks for the tips here... I would so much love to have a quick chat with you if you dont mind? How can I be able to do that? Just joined the site and dont know how to navigate to private chat/mail if they even have one.. Thank you


----------



## robbinson.benjamin

Hi,

I am in Dubai for the last 3 weeks. My visa ends in a week. I've tried all possible options to find a job here. Nothing worked out. Please give me some advice on how you managed to do it. It would be really helpful.

Thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy

robbinson.benjamin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in Dubai for the last 3 weeks. My visa ends in a week. I've tried all possible options to find a job here. Nothing worked out. Please give me some advice on how you managed to do it. It would be really helpful.
> 
> Thanks


There are no shortcuts unfortunately and 3 weeks isn't that long really. Keep trying!


----------



## Pagin

robbinson.benjamin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in Dubai for the last 3 weeks. My visa ends in a week. I've tried all possible options to find a job here. Nothing worked out. Please give me some advice on how you managed to do it. It would be really helpful.
> 
> Thanks


One thing is true that you only get interviews if you are lucky enough to get the hiring departments attention with your highly matched skills or experiences Or you have reliable references...


----------



## zed_kid

Hi to all the jobseekers. Try not to get discouraged, it took me 4 months to find a job here, I know every ones circumstances are different but if you can hang around and tough it out you will find something.

Unfortunately we’re fast approaching the dead season here (June to September). I got exactly zero calls during these 4 months even though I was spamming gulftalent like crazy. Then in October I got 1 call from a recruiter, had interview there and interview with employer and got a job offer a week later 

What I’m trying to say is that you guys should persist and preserver


----------



## Pagin

zed_kid said:


> Hi to all the jobseekers. Try not to get discouraged, it took me 4 months to find a job here, I know every ones circumstances are different but if you can hang around and tough it out you will find something.
> 
> Unfortunately we&#146;re fast approaching the dead season here (June to September). I got exactly zero calls during these 4 months even though I was spamming gulftalent like crazy. Then in October I got 1 call from a recruiter, had interview there and interview with employer and got a job offer a week later
> 
> What I&#146;m trying to say is that you guys should persist and preserver


So, tats a really unfortunate news. My visa expires and Im thinking of returning after 30 days exile in india, which is according to you a dead season for job sekers. But thanks for the info.... it will certainly help avoid future dissappointments xx


----------



## Sidiqi

Asalam allaikum, hello, I am a married Muslim American woman with a Master of Science degree in School and Community Mental Health Counseling with 16 years of professional work experience in education, counseling, consulting, and training in the NGO and human services field. I have spent 20 months living in Kabul, Afghanistan most recently. presently I am at home in the US however I am looking for a professional position in Dubai, UAE so my husband and I can permanently relocate there. I would greatly appreciate direction from anyone here at expat forum. I am so happy to have found this app. thanks in advance and have a Blessed day. Warmly & Respectfully, Tania Sidiqi


----------



## Sidiqi

What online job sites do you recommend for finding a job in Dubai? I am looking for a position in Human Services; education, counseling, training... I have a Master of Science degree in School and Community Mental Health Counseling. I am a Humanitarian and love working with people and diverse teams that are doing good for others. Thank you for any help you may have for me. Have a great day! Warmly & Respectfully, Tania Sidiqi, MS LPC


----------



## amal231

Thanks for your information. There are other many portals which offer a variety of jobs like Dubai Jobs , Bayt etc


----------



## want2moveoutofus

*get a job from US?*

Hi, I am working in the US currently as a Senior IT Analyst with some responsibilities of Project Management and husband has an MBA and working as Strategy Analyst. Both have around 6 years of experience. 
We both are Indians and I have lived in Abu Dhabi and Sharjah for around 14years when I was in school till my 10th grade. And I have friends there and know a lot of people there. Hence we decided upon Dubai / UAE as somewhere where we could move out of the US. 

I want to start applying to jobs there and am in the process of updating my resume etc. I know of the job sites that I need to look into.. But I wanted to get an idea of whether companies respond to candidates like me who are not in Dubai? Are they open to phone/video conference interviews? 
OR is it better to take say a month off and go there and look for something? 

what would be a good approach? and also what about the salary considerations?


----------



## want2moveoutofus

want2moveoutofus said:


> Hi, I am working in the US currently as a Senior IT Analyst with some responsibilities of Project Management and husband has an MBA and working as Strategy Analyst. Both have around 6 years of experience.
> We both are Indians and I have lived in Abu Dhabi and Sharjah for around 14years when I was in school till my 10th grade. And I have friends there and know a lot of people there. Hence we decided upon Dubai / UAE as somewhere where we could move out of the US.
> 
> I want to start applying to jobs there and am in the process of updating my resume etc. I know of the job sites that I need to look into.. But I wanted to get an idea of whether companies respond to candidates like me who are not in Dubai? Are they open to phone/video conference interviews?
> OR is it better to take say a month off and go there and look for something?
> 
> what would be a good approach? and also what about the salary considerations?


oh and I forgot to mention I have a masters as well. MS in Comp Engg


----------



## shahbaz

there are many online jobs website and the person who need a job in uae better to apply online jobs with a perfect resume or they should contact with real recruiters


----------



## Lucielou

*How hard is it for British to find jobs in finance in Dubai*

Hi

I am 25 year old female from London UK with over 3 years of experience in within finance and planning to relocate to Dubai.

I am curious to know how easy / hard would it be for me to find a job ? I have had good grades at university and good profile at my current job here in London.

Also what are the salaries like?

Much appreciate your answers

Thank you


----------



## stamboy

Do you have any professional qualifications as these would help greatly. What sort of work have you been doing exactly?


----------



## Lucielou

Hi,

I work within investment administration also doing all accounting for the portfolio of funds.

I do not have professional qualifications but I have few years of experience in this industry. Including company secretarial.

thanks a lot


----------



## stamboy

Suggest you take a look at salary surveys in Dubai which will give you a good indicator. 

Try here Robert Half

The UAE Robert Half Salary Guide 2013


----------



## m1key

If I were you I'd build up a few more years experience in London before venturing out. London experience is worth significantly more in the industry than any you gain here (up to a point). In the long term having the extra London experience will help your career more.


----------



## Holsy7

I work in recruitment and my colleague deals with financial recruitment and its tough with no professional qualifications. But I'm happy to pass her on your c.v to see if she can help if you PM me your email address? Cheers, Ben


----------



## nikkisizer

Hello Lucielou,

I agree with Holsy7.

You will definitely struggle in securing employment without professional qualifications in the finance industry.

Competition is high and you will be up against qualified professionals with many years experience in the industry.


----------



## Laowei

Weve all been cold called many times by 'financial service advisers' not naming names,wink wink. Im pretty sure that they arent bothered if you have financial qualifications judging by some of them that have called,If you name is Tarquin, Rupert or Hartley even better. Be prepared to work on commision only basis though.


----------



## Holsy7

I dont work in financial recruitment. My colleague does. Judging by her clients expectations the vast majority like qualifications. Her role is generally senior recruitment, so we're talking cfos etc so I imagine it can change, and certainly regarding basic salary and commission. Maybe work on getting your qualifications first in the Uk. decent financial positions seem quite few and far between its seems over here at present.


----------



## PavSingh

I got laid off at the start of the year. I knew about it since October last year. It is now coming to 8 months that I have been looking for a job and there is little to absolutely no luck! I have applied to all relevant jobs posted on line with various sites, on Linkedin but to date I have not had one call.

Speaking with recruitment consultants I have been given the exact same answer each time: "the client is looking for very specific skills and unfortunately you dont meet the criteria."

I cant seem to figure out what to do now with the job situation. With 15 years of solid trade marketing experience, I fail to accept that I still dont have the basic criteria for a job.

Although having said that, I see newer jobs posted everyday. Not sure what to make of it.

Any advice guys?


----------



## AlexDXB

Have you considered freelancing in the meantime?


----------



## Empress

*Employment in Dubai*

Thanks for this thread. It:s very informative and helpful.

Regards
Empress


----------



## Empress

*Don't Give Up*



PavSingh said:


> I got laid off at the start of the year. I knew about it since October last year. It is now coming to 8 months that I have been looking for a job and there is little to absolutely no luck! I have applied to all relevant jobs posted on line with various sites, on Linkedin but to date I have not had one call.
> 
> Speaking with recruitment consultants I have been given the exact same answer each time: "the client is looking for very specific skills and unfortunately you dont meet the criteria."
> 
> I cant seem to figure out what to do now with the job situation. With 15 years of solid trade marketing experience, I fail to accept that I still dont have the basic criteria for a job.
> 
> Although having said that, I see newer jobs posted everyday. Not sure what to make of it.
> 
> Any advice guys?


Hi Pav

Don't give up! Just when you feel like there's no hope, no way out, a new door opens
when you least expect it!!!

Have faith and TRUST in God.

Empress


----------



## Loftypop

Hi
I'm new to this website but wondered if anyone has any advice on finding employment in the legal sector in Dubai and whether not having direct experience in commercial or corporate is going to severely hamper job prospects or whether PQE and experience will be enough?


----------



## englishexpat

*Worth a visit to Dubai to find work?*

Hi guys,

Just wondering if anybody has any advice please.

I spent an enjoyable year in Dubai back in 2010/2011, but due to work opportunities in Europe left in October 2011.

I'm now keen to return and hopefully stay a bit longer!

I'm registering with local recruitment agencies and applying for positions online but so far the feed back I am receiving is at best minimal.....:ranger:

I work in the oil and gas industry and have 8 years of operations and management experience.

Would it be worth a trip out for a week or so in order to introduce/sell myself to recruiters and potential employes face to face? I am preparing to do this but do not want to waste time and money.

Any help would be very much appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## excm1

Which recruiters would you recommend?


----------



## MrsKS30

excm1 see post nr. 21 in this thread-might help!


----------



## chocksdxb

Loftypop said:


> Hi
> I'm new to this website but wondered if anyone has any advice on finding employment in the legal sector in Dubai and whether not having direct experience in commercial or corporate is going to severely hamper job prospects or whether PQE and experience will be enough?


Hi Loftypop - I work in the industry and while commercial/corporate deal experience is a definite plus I know lawyers who have found work with experience in other areas. It may take some time to find the right position but keep networking as this is a key part of job hunting in Dubai.


----------



## Faerydae

Hello all,
I'm looking for a job in Dubai and i would like your advise for something. At a vacancy had the name of the person that will accept the CVs. I made a research and found that this lady has a facebook. Is it a good idea to send her my CV in her facebook too?  It's not polite for me to do this but i thought about it when i read some posts 
Thank you


----------



## dell2013

Google search job title. Guardian jobs. I found lots of jobs on there and all got back to me quickly. Or apply directly to the companies


----------



## keefiest

johnr301079 said:


> I've been here for 5 weeks now, done all the usuals, my CV is upto date with a picture. One bit of advice I was given is visit companies directly, go to offices, take copies of your CV with you. Also, I know it sounds silly but go to the pubs, cafes, bars, etc. Meeting people and the 'personal' touch seems to go down well.


So if I was to go to companies directly, do I drop my CV off at reception, ask them to pass it onto the HR department or do I ask to see the manager? Thanks


----------



## ryguy

*Extensive list of agencies...*

I have Emailed just about every agency on that list, could anyone point me in right or different direction? 

I am searching for a new staffing partner in Dubai. My company provides student travel opportunities, including temporary and permanent work placements abroad to students in Ukraine. Last year we were able to send 40 undergraduates and recent graduates to Dubai most worked within resorts and hotels, this year we are looking to increase this number beyond what our current partner can accommodate. 

Currently, as clients come in we prescreen for eligibility, gather preliminary documents, take deposit and contracts. Next we forward resumes and interview videos to our partner, they have pretty regularly been able to place our students in entry level jobs, some even including shared housing, within 3 weeks give or take. All of our clients speak English at an intermediate to advanced level, some speak other languages as well, they must have clean background checks and some employment history.


----------



## Positive B

One thing that desperately needs to be mentioned here on this topic and will hopefully also serve as a cautionary tale is the following:

For anyone either relocating to UAE or already here but perhaps seeking a new job, please, please, please for your own benefit DO NOT opt to join a small or unknown company, especially so if they do not have an in-house HR department. I was warned of this when I arrived here two years ago, unfortunately at my own peril.

I have just been through a year of complete hell at a so called 'world's best practice' consultancy firm in Dubai. In reality, it's turned out to be nothing more than an average and poorly managed company run by a complete fraud of an individual and partner.

I was in a senior management role, working on some very serious projects. All the warning signs were there but at first it seemed all ok with the exception that my visa still had not been finalized (completely illegal btw). After six months and probation was complete, all the nonsense began. It became obvious that the company was being completely mismanaged.

Constant, salary promises broken, being forced to work for over two months without payment - not apologies, no timelines given, advice, team meetings, nothing. Promises of bonuses and new packages, never occurred. One week out from my one year at the company, the accountant pulls me aside and tells me: they said they would rather fire you than pay you your gratuity, leave and bonuses, flight tickets etc. I couldn't believe it. I had worked so hard, done all the right things and hung in there through it all for the advancement of the company.

Fast forward one week, 5pm day before the 1 year, sure enough. Terminated. 90 seconds. Not even a chance to switch my computer off!. No reason given. No notice given. No warnings ever given. Nothing. Zip. Goodbye.

Now final benefits being avoided, visa being messed around and trying to sabotage future employment prospects as well.

The Lesson: DO NOT under any circumstances take up a position at a small company. Only go for 'Brand Name' big businesses. Make sure they have a HR department and at the first sign of trouble along any of the lines I've just mentioned, go straight to MOL. I really wish i did.

The sense of helplessness I have felt and deceit and overall appalling treatment has been really really negative to bear.

I'm a very positive person, very experienced and a professional. To wind up in this situation has been utterly horrendous.

Take care out there.


----------



## phil81

So here goes - I will finally be moving to the UAE in late August and my background is as below:

Education : Schooling - UAE, Bachelor Degree - India, MBA (Marketing) - UK
Work Experience : Total of 8 years with 3 1/2 yrs in the UK and rest in India
Area of work : Pricing, Marketing & Biz Deve
Industries: Telecom, Data Services, Medical Devices and Food
Have been a high achiever and have many recognitions to my credit including management awards and from independent institutions
Nationality : Indian
Languages : English (Expert), Arabic (Read&Write), Hindi (Enough to be of good use), Malayalam (Expert)
Computer Skills : Pretty strong in Excel, word, outlook & presentation softwares like Prezi, Powerpointplex and of course powerpoint

I expect to be joined by my wife and two kids - 3yrs and new born. I would be looking to enrol my daughter next year in a school with British/Canadian curriculum. 

I am open as to the sectors I will be looking at. What would be the best sectors at the moment ? Open as to the location in UAE. What can I reasonably expect in terms of salary and benefits ?

Thanks in advance for the response.


----------



## Netta

Thank you all for all your comments and advices..however after spending a full year without receiving any job offer from main companies websites, I have given in and decided to subscribe to main job search sites as Muster, Narkrigulf, Dubizze and etc..but now I keep receive many calls even from agency outside UAE.
The last was one placement agency from USA. They asked me general questions and very strange one such as: what are my husband certificates (as I am on spouse visa) and if I have any loans or credit cards in my home country or UAE.
Can somebody please advise if I am just paranoic or there is something fishy!!!I am so so afraid my details going to end up in the wrong hands. Would you please advise what is the best to do or to see if they are a real recruitment agency?
Many thanks


----------



## sreenathmt

*Job required*

Hai all,
I Am Sreenath.MT , now residing in Dubai.I am an Elecronics and communication Engineer with RHCE certification and have done Certification Course in CCNA. Please help me to get a job in Dubai. 

Regards 
Sreenath


----------



## bpp

HI guys...

Well, I`ve done my homework...I read every page, I am applying daily on every relevant posted job application. It has been months now since I am trying to get a "golden call"..But, nothing. I have 14 years ( but I am still young) of working experience in PR&Marketing, journalism (reporting, editing), Master degree, up to date CV and cover letters and strong wish to relocate in UAE. What I am doing wrong? Why I can`t get any positive reply on job application? 

I am planning to come in Dubai after Ramazan for two weeks and try directly drop off CV in several companies. Is that promising step to make, to get a job finally? 

thnx for replies...


----------



## rutebrito

Hi,

I've only been in Dubai for a couple of weeks but in the past I've hired a few marketing assistants and I never considered any of the CVs people insisted on sending me through facebook. Facebook is a social network so generally it is considered unprofessional and not very polite to contact someone you don't know personally just to send them your CV. Plus, it makes you seem like a stalker.

Try to do it through linkedin instead. Or send her an email directly.

Hope I my advice helped...



Faerydae said:


> Hello all,
> I'm looking for a job in Dubai and i would like your advise for something. At a vacancy had the name of the person that will accept the CVs. I made a research and found that this lady has a facebook. Is it a good idea to send her my CV in her facebook too?  It's not polite for me to do this but i thought about it when i read some posts
> Thank you


----------



## Golfwife

Hi

I have been lurking on the forum for a while - reading and researching as much as I can, so hopefully I haven't overlooked anything which provides an answer to my question, but I'm sure you guys will point me in the right direction if I have.....

I'm coming out to Dubai without a job already secured around mid-September which I thought would be a good time to start looking - what is the general consensus about when the job market tends to heat up?

I work within HR with about 10 years experience and have dual British and New Zealand citizenship if that helps give any context.

Thanks in advance.

GW


----------



## Lindsy

Can anyone give me an answer to the following question?

I had a job interview last week for a position in which I am not really interested.
However they offered me the job and now want to discuss the job offer with me. 
I am willing to accept the job offer as I am very familiar with the position and I would do it wel, until I find something that I really would want to do and pays better. The problem is that the job is not a free zone job. Does anyone know if I could negotiate about a trial period for like 3 to 6 months in which they don't apply for my residence visa (i'll do a visa run to oman every month) And how could I talk them into it?

Thanks in advance for any help given.


----------



## saraswat

Lindsy said:


> Does anyone know if I could negotiate about a trial period for like 3 to 6 months in which they don't apply for my residence visa (i'll do a visa run to oman every month) And how could I talk them into it?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help given.


It would be illegal to be working on a visit visa even if your employer agreed (some do and accept the risk involved). Apart from the legal perspective, without an employment visa, offer/contact etc, legally your employer would not be liable to pay you anything for your employment. So say you did in-fact negotiate this with them, and ended up working for 6 months, if they turned around and didn't pay you anything for that time period you would have no recourse. 

Also, any good employer would not even agree to something close to what you are proposing. If anyone did, that would be a rather large red flag to me.


----------



## Lindsy

saraswat said:


> It would be illegal to be working on a visit visa even if your employer agreed (some do and accept the risk involved). Apart from the legal perspective, without an employment visa, offer/contact etc, legally your employer would not be liable to pay you anything for your employment. So say you did in-fact negotiate this with them, and ended up working for 6 months, if they turned around and didn't pay you anything for that time period you would have no recourse.
> 
> Also, any good employer would not even agree to something close to what you are proposing. If anyone did, that would be a rather large red flag to me.


Thank you Saraswat for your quick reply. Then I'll have some serious thinking to do on whether to take the job or not.


----------



## Guest

amaryaldosari said:


> To get a job in Dubai, what you need to have is at-least 1-2years of experience and a good portfolio - specially if you talk journalism/writing etc.
> *
> You get paid according to your DNA i.e Nationality. Westerners get paid more than their counterparts.*
> 
> Most companies do not have hiring system. Friends/ Relatives of employees are more favoured. That does not mean you dont stand to earn a chance to get a job in Dubai. Suggest you fly to Dubai, explore the place, apply for jobs while you are in Dubai. Employers like to hire candidates who are available immediately for an Interview.
> 
> As regards to job websites are concerned, please do not sign up for websites or companies who charge you for recruitment services.
> 
> Hope this Helps.


I have a question about getting paid by your DNA i.e. Nationality. If your DNA is Arab but you're a naturalized US Citizen & your medical degree is from an Arab Country but you have the medical certification from the States that says you passed their standards in medical knowledge & training then are you paid as a Westerner or as an Arab? You're basically a transplant. 

I'm already under the understanding they go by the degree of knowledge and experience in the case of medicine but I'm wondering if the US Citizenship makes a distinct difference between the recognition of the nationality verses the DNA or if that is just tongue and cheek?


----------



## catch-it

Hello People,

This is very informative thread. I am looking to move to Dubai. I have been working in Equity Research / Finance field. I hold a MBA in finance. I want to know how difficult or easy it s to find a Job in this field. Do they require any particular degree or certification to work in Finance field in Dubai.

Any pointers/information/suggestion would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## TTDTTD

Quick question for the board about the current job climate in Dubai and the Emirates, in general.

I have 10 years experience in transportation sales with one of the largest air cargo carriers in the world. My goal with my career is to gain more of an international profile due to a serious interest in global commerce and logistics, in particular. Obviously, Dubai is a serious global commercial hub, thus my interest.

I have a degree in computer science from a US Tier 1 University and am currently picking up a second degree in Global Business.

My question is whether someone with my experience and skill set has any realistic chance of finding an equivalent position (ie, major account sales) or even a logistics management position in Dubai?

Additionally, I've put out a fairly large number of applications with various companies in my industry and on job sites with little response (bayt, for example, indicates that none of my applications have even been viewed). This leads me to wonder if it is due to Ramadan or if people with my background are just a dime a dozen in Dubai.

While I'd love to book a trip for September and just do a boots on the ground search, that's just not a realistic option for me at this time.

Thanks in advance for any feedback or friendly suggestions.


----------



## dubaigirl13

*Preparation is key*

A lot of people skip important steps they should make when they come to Dubai. 

1.I'm always surprised by some of the very bad CVs i get from applicants.. Make a good CV, First impressions count.
2.Decide on what career you would like to pursue in UAE and particular roles you are good at, most people say they just want anything. Hopping from sales interviews to HR Interviews!
3.Have an idea of which companies you would like to work for and collect their email addresses if possible. I personally used CV Distribution Services from reputable agencies and it worked for me and saved me a lot of time job hunting. websites like gulfjobs and jobsandtraveldubai- J&T Dubaican help you get less expensive options like naukri and Bayt :ranger:
4. Know where you will be living during your job search. People hop from fancy hotels and end up in bed spaces due to lack of preparation. Have a clear idea of where you will live. Websites like dubizzle will give you clues of houses available and costs 
5. If you are the type to book hotels only, then go for discounted rates online.. It's the best kept secret in Dubai.. you can get hotels at half price online. i could recommend some 
6. Make sure someone has your back either at home or in Dubai, it's easy to run out of money... Have someone to back you up in case of emergency!
7. Make sure you have budgeted for a 2 to 3 months stay in UAE, that includes visa renewals. It could take that long to get a job!

Lastly.. Pray. Whatever your religion is or your background.. you might need to say a little prayers here and there!


----------



## dubaigirl13

US Citizenship definitely makes a difference! You could use that to your advantage very easily if you know how to.


----------



## dubaigirl13

What i do know about finance professionals is that jobs are available. The issue is getting a good job that pays well. I have found that a lot of finance professionals are exploited and earn little due to the saturated job market... So I would advise you to have an idea of which companies pay well and which companies you would like to work for in advance.


----------



## Faerydae

Thank you rutebrito


----------



## TTDTTD

dubaigirl13 said:


> What i do know about finance professionals is that jobs are available. The issue is getting a good job that pays well. I have found that a lot of finance professionals are exploited and earn little due to the saturated job market... So I would advise you to have an idea of which companies pay well and which companies you would like to work for in advance.


I've definitely noticed that the salaries in the financial sector seem almost ludicrously low compared to what I know people with similar positions here in the southeastern United States are paid. 

That said, it looks like experienced professionals in my industry are paid fairly well unless they end up in one of those sub entry level type positions. A number of the positions I've seen indicate a salary level very similar or even a little higher than what I'd expect to see for the same job close to where I live.


----------



## Guest

dubaigirl13 said:


> 3.Have an idea of which companies you would like to work for and collect their email addresses if possible. I personally used CV Distribution Services from reputable agencies and it worked for me and saved me a lot of time job hunting. websites like gulfjobs and jobsandtraveldubai- J&T Dubaican help you get less expensive options like naukri and Bayt :ranger:


From your first sentence, I take it you work in HR. So maybe you can give more insight to people on here about how to apply, because from what I read, applying online from job search websites definitely doesn't work for anyone. How does this CV distribution work? Do they send applicant's resume to the HR of all the companies in their list or to the managers of the departments? 

And I am particularly interested in entry level HR positions because my friend is looking for a position in HR. I know a lot about how to apply etc, she also naturally does, however any \local\ advice would be helpful.


----------



## Jobseeker-Dubai

dubaigirl13 said:


> A lot of people skip important steps they should make when they come to Dubai.
> 
> 1.I'm always surprised by some of the very bad CVs i get from applicants.. Make a good CV, First impressions count.
> 2.Decide on what career you would like to pursue in UAE and particular roles you are good at, most people say they just want anything. Hopping from sales interviews to HR Interviews!
> 3.Have an idea of which companies you would like to work for and collect their email addresses if possible. I personally used CV Distribution Services from reputable agencies and it worked for me and saved me a lot of time job hunting. websites like gulfjobs and jobsandtraveldubai- J&T Dubaican help you get less expensive options like naukri and Bayt :ranger:
> 4. Know where you will be living during your job search. People hop from fancy hotels and end up in bed spaces due to lack of preparation. Have a clear idea of where you will live. Websites like dubizzle will give you clues of houses available and costs
> 5. If you are the type to book hotels only, then go for discounted rates online.. It's the best kept secret in Dubai.. you can get hotels at half price online. i could recommend some
> 6. Make sure someone has your back either at home or in Dubai, it's easy to run out of money... Have someone to back you up in case of emergency!
> 7. Make sure you have budgeted for a 2 to 3 months stay in UAE, that includes visa renewals. It could take that long to get a job!
> 
> Lastly.. Pray. Whatever your religion is or your background.. you might need to say a little prayers here and there!


Thank you for your great post.

Could you advise which CV Distribution Services have you used? Is there a way to prove they work?

I'm an Event Manager Specialist who is looking for Event Manager Position on Dubai and will consider Business Development and Client Relationship Roles which I have done in the past.

Being both Russian and British Citizen hopefully will be a plus, however not sure about the Russian part.

Do you think it is possible to find a job from the UK or with coming to Dubai?

Greatly appreciate your help.


----------



## londonmandan

*A few questions*

Hi Everyone,

Been lurking around a bit and have a few questions (that have been asked millions of times before so I apologise) which I hope could be cleared up, myself and my gf are looking to move to Dubai in Sept. I have been signed up to BAYT for a while now but it does not seem to be working for me.

I have been getting quite high in the rankings and my CV does get viewed but I get no feedback or response (which I think is quite rude) anyway my background is sales/account management and I am currently working for one of the worlds largest IT Resellers. I don't mind sales but would like a change but quite happy to continue this whilst there but I am stuck as to where to look and what money I would be expected to earn pm.

My gf is a bank manager for a well known building society and has been doing this for 10+ yrs, again looking on job sites the money seems ok but what should be be expected to earn.

Without knowing this we are stuck on looking for places to live.

We are ok for property etc as I have family & friends there etc but they don't know squat about this lol

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.

thanks
Danny


----------



## plckid

For me it has been a nightmare finding job in Dubai. I have literally spammed all job portals as well. The golden rule to find a job in contacts/reference. This is invaluable . The fact that a single opening receives 500-800 resumes says it all. Having a reference in the company makes the job easier for the HR as well. Networking is the way the go. I had no response from all the job portals. Currently I am just networking. I hope it works for me.Anyways I am a instrumentation/automation engineer with three years of experience .If anyone of you happen to know of any sort of vacancy matching my designation .Please do get back to me.Peace


----------



## shezaa

It is really hard to get a job in Dubai...


----------



## plckid

@sheeza. It is easy if you have references. It is not about* what you know* it is about *who you know*


----------



## Roxtec Blue

plckid said:


> @sheeza. It is easy if you have references. It is not about* what you know* it is about *who you know*


I'm afraid nowadays it's both. If you can't deliver you won't last long even if you do have good connections.


----------



## monkeymatt76

Hi all

First time poster but many time visitor to Dubai!!

My better half and I are very very keen on moving to Dubai. We are getting married in October 2014 and have a lease on our flat here in Scotland until June 2015. We would be looking to move once our lease is up.

We both work in the oil industry in Aberdeen, with a good few years experience each. I work in production and sales and she is in crewing/personnel logistics.

Just have a couple of questions, how far in advance of June 2015 should we be looking to get our CV's out to companies / recruiters? Also is there likely to be a demand for these kind of positions in Dubai?

Thanks
Matt


----------



## dizzyizzy

monkeymatt76 said:


> Hi all
> 
> First time poster but many time visitor to Dubai!!
> 
> My better half and I are very very keen on moving to Dubai. We are getting married in October 2014 and have a lease on our flat here in Scotland until June 2015. We would be looking to move once our lease is up.
> 
> We both work in the oil industry in Aberdeen, with a good few years experience each. I work in production and sales and she is in crewing/personnel logistics.
> 
> Just have a couple of questions, how far in advance of June 2015 should we be looking to get our CV's out to companies / recruiters? Also is there likely to be a demand for these kind of positions in Dubai?
> 
> Thanks
> Matt



Hi and welcome to the forum,

I'd start 6 months before you plan on moving. Beyon that it would be too early for employers to consider you a potential candidate.


----------



## hamdicarlo

The subject of “Getting Hired” in Dubai is surely not all about tips and tricks, my response to your post is in no way driven by anger nor disappointment.

This is my very short and brief version story.

I am a 35 “till today” year old professional “as I would like to call myself”, I am Jordanian by race, and Lebanese by culture “Simply Arab”. I live in the UAE and specifically in Dubai since the past 10 years. My work experience has always revolved around sales, and simply because it comes naturally to me, however, I do posses added skill set that are very useful and considered high on demand in the market.

I do agree with you that a well prepared CV does reflect ones image and how they would like to be perceived as.

I have been on the job hunt mission for quite some time now, I am positive that I do have a well prepared and credible CV resume in hand that can display my career history and academic achievements, while demonstrating and promoting my added skills and expertise.

My problem is that I am constantly driven towards the belief that many of the individuals with the hiring power do not pay attention to good application, where the CV, the content, the wording, and the language, etc. summons the overall quality and experience of the applicant.

I find that amending your CV resume to nearly matching the requirement of the job posting is a must to get to the telephone screening interviews, where “lets face it” you become a complete deferent person”.

I did compare my CV to so many others here in the UAE and globally, to possibly analyze why “I am not getting the call’; I thought that my CV could be too intimidating, or too good to be true, but no luck.

I did even try other methods that did leave a positive notion on executives and managers, I shortlisted companies that I like to work for and believe that I will be a good and essential addition to their team. I initiate calls and managed in my own ways to get names of managers and executive (high level directors), the following, I print out my CV resume in colors using a high quality thick papers so even if they through it on their desk it will stand out from any paper pile, and possibly not being bent in half to store it in a drawer “to be visually identified”.

Once all that was done, I would go directly to their workplace and demand a meeting “so far worked without having to setup an appointment”, I must admit that I do have strong and great personality, and I could manage my way to get people to assist and help me.

I did meet with directors whom were very impressed by myself and my approach, but the dead end answer that I get told is “currently we have no vacancies, but will keep you in mind if any” which may be true, but from my perspective, If I was a manager or a director with full team, and then meet someone with great qualities and added skills, I would surely expand my operations and utilize his/her well since that will translate in success from the department/company.

Not to forget, I am truly professional and creative with strong ethics, and not just add these words that many would call themselves just for the sake of having a good CV.

I will be more than happy to send you my resume to hear your professional opinion, since I am open to any criticism or motivation to pursue a good career.

Thanks,
Ahmad


----------



## hamdicarlo

dubaigirl13 said:


> A lot of people skip important steps they should make when they come to Dubai.
> 
> 1.I'm always surprised by some of the very bad CVs i get from applicants.. Make a good CV, First impressions count.
> 2.Decide on what career you would like to pursue in UAE and particular roles you are good at, most people say they just want anything. Hopping from sales interviews to HR Interviews!
> 3.Have an idea of which companies you would like to work for and collect their email addresses if possible. I personally used CV Distribution Services from reputable agencies and it worked for me and saved me a lot of time job hunting. websites like gulfjobs and jobsandtraveldubai- J&T Dubaican help you get less expensive options like naukri and Bayt :ranger:
> 4. Know where you will be living during your job search. People hop from fancy hotels and end up in bed spaces due to lack of preparation. Have a clear idea of where you will live. Websites like dubizzle will give you clues of houses available and costs
> 5. If you are the type to book hotels only, then go for discounted rates online.. It's the best kept secret in Dubai.. you can get hotels at half price online. i could recommend some
> 6. Make sure someone has your back either at home or in Dubai, it's easy to run out of money... Have someone to back you up in case of emergency!
> 7. Make sure you have budgeted for a 2 to 3 months stay in UAE, that includes visa renewals. It could take that long to get a job!
> 
> Lastly.. Pray. Whatever your religion is or your background.. you might need to say a little prayers here and there!




The subject of “Getting Hired” in Dubai is surely not all about tips and tricks, my response to your post is in no way driven by anger nor disappointment.

This is my very short and brief version story.

I am a 35 “till today” year old professional “as I would like to call myself”, I am 

Jordanian by race, and Lebanese by culture “Simply Arab”. I live in the UAE and specifically in Dubai since the past 10 years. My work experience has always revolved around sales, and simply because it comes naturally to me, however, I do posses added skill set that are very useful and considered high on demand in the market.

I do agree with you that a well prepared CV does reflect ones image and how they would like to be perceived as.

I have been on the job hunt mission for quite some time now, I am positive that I do have a well prepared and credible CV resume in hand that can display my career history and academic achievements, while demonstrating and promoting my added skills and expertise.

My problem is that I am constantly driven towards the belief that many of the individuals with the hiring power do not pay attention to good application, where the CV, the content, the wording, and the language, etc. summons the overall quality and experience of the applicant.

I find that amending your CV resume to nearly matching the requirement of the job posting is a must to get to the telephone screening interviews, where “lets face it” you become a complete deferent person”.

I did compare my CV to so many others here in the UAE and globally, to possibly analyze why “I am not getting the call’; I thought that my CV could be too intimidating, or too good to be true, but no luck.

I did even try other methods that did leave a positive notion on executives and managers, I shortlisted companies that I like to work for and believe that I will be a good and essential addition to their team. I initiate calls and managed in my own ways to get names of managers and executive (high level directors), the following, I print out my CV resume in colors using a high quality thick papers so even if they through it on their desk it will stand out from any paper pile, and possibly not being bent in half to store it in a drawer “to be visually identified”.

Once all that was done, I would go directly to their workplace and demand a meeting “so far worked without having to setup an appointment”, I must admit that I do have strong and great personality, and I could manage my way to get people to assist and help me.

I did meet with directors whom were very impressed by myself and my approach, but the dead end answer that I get told is “currently we have no vacancies, but will keep you in mind if any” which may be true, but from my perspective, If I was a manager or a director with full team, and then meet someone with great qualities and added skills, I would surely expand my operations and utilize his/her well since that will translate in success from the department/company.

Not to forget, I am truly professional and creative with strong ethics, and not just add these words that many would call themselves just for the sake of having a good CV.

I will be more than happy to send you my resume to hear your professional opinion, since I am open to any criticism or motivation to pursue a good career.

Thanks,
Ahmad


----------



## plckid

hamdicarlo said:


> I find that amending your CV resume to nearly matching the requirement of the job posting is a must to get to the telephone screening interviews, where “lets face it” you become a complete deferent person”.
> 
> Ahmad



May be that is why I don't recieve calls. It is been three months and I haven't got a single call. This is what i am going to do now. Just mirror my resume as per the job requirements.


----------



## khanshahid

Holsy7 said:


> I work in recruitment and my colleague deals with financial recruitment and its tough with no professional qualifications. But I'm happy to pass her on your c.v to see if she can help if you PM me your email address? Cheers, Ben


Hi Ben,
Found your comments very useful, I am British national & CIMA qualified and working as a Finance Manager in London (UK). I am willing to re-locate to UAE. could you please help me advising what do I need to do to find suitable job without having GCC experience.
Many Thanks,
Shahid


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

unless you are at least a UK chartered accountant/equivalent or transferring within the same business it is likely that you will be undercut on salaries by competitors from India or Sri Lanka who will work for A LOT less than you're on in London.


----------



## shamim9026

*Looking For SEO and Internet Marketing Jobs In Dubai*

Hi Everyone,

I'm from India and looking for an Internet Marketing and SEO jobs in Dubai.
Academic Qualifications:
Master's Degree in English

Technical Qualification:
PGDCA: Computer Science
HDCS: Computer Science

Skills:
SEO
SMO
E mail Marketing
PPC (Google Adwords)
Google Adsense
Affiliate Marketing
Online Reputation Management
Internet Marketing

Total Years of Experiences:
5 Years and 6 months as an SEO/Internet Marketing Professional

Languages Known:
English
Hindi
Urdu

Thanks and regards,
Sham


----------



## imran536

*Anyone from IT or HR background in UAE*

Hello everybody,
Greetings !!

I am Imran from India, very new to this blog. By profession I'm a computer science engineer and I have 1 year of experience in Technical support (like a system admin including Hardware and Software). I have also done CCNA certification and have knowledge of Windows server 2008.

I am planning to visit Dubai in search of a job next month and at the same time applying for jobs online (Bayt, Gulftalent, etc..) from India so that I can get a job from here itself without visiting Dubai(This way I can save money not visiting Dubai). However, I find most of the employers/recruiters looking for a person living in UAE or having more than 2/3 years of experience.

My queries are
1. Beside my professional experience, I also have more than 1 year of experience at an Internet Cafe. Can I put this in my CV? If yes, is it okay to apply for jobs which ask 2+ years experience?
2. How much salary can I expect from my above profile?
3. What would be the % of landing a good job within one month visit to Dubai?
4. Any other suggestion you could give

Also, I really appreciate if anyone could refer or help me find a good job.

Thanks
Imran


----------



## JL321

I’m getting a bit frustrated!

I’ve been searching for a job in Dubai for some time now and no luck. I can’t figure out why. I have more than 10 years of valuable experience that many seem to respect. I am a UK-chartered professional. I have great references. I get along well with people. I network and try to leverage connections when I can. I am used to living outside my home country and in emerging markets. I took a trip to Dubai to meet people in person and had many very positive meetings. And I work in a sector that is doing very well where people are hiring. 

Yet I can’t find a job! I hear I am over qualified. I am too expensive. I don’t speak Arabic. I don’t have at least 2-3 years in Dubai already. Or worse – I hear that I am great, but they have decided to “go another direction,” “are not willing to pay a salary that would be interesting for me,” or “things have been put on hold for a few months.” 

I guess I’m really just venting a little, but any constructive advice would be appreciated too.


----------



## dizzyizzy

JL321 said:


> I’m getting a bit frustrated!
> 
> I’ve been searching for a job in Dubai for some time now and no luck. I can’t figure out why. I have more than 10 years of valuable experience that many seem to respect. I am a UK-chartered professional. I have great references. I get along well with people. I network and try to leverage connections when I can. I am used to living outside my home country and in emerging markets. I took a trip to Dubai to meet people in person and had many very positive meetings. And I work in a sector that is doing very well where people are hiring.
> 
> Yet I can’t find a job!* I hear I am over qualified. I am too expensive. I don’t speak Arabic. I don’t have at least 2-3 years in Dubai already. Or worse – I hear that I am great, but they have decided to “go another direction,” “are not willing to pay a salary that would be interesting for me,” or “things have been put on hold for a few months.” *
> 
> I guess I’m really just venting a little, but any constructive advice would be appreciated too.


To be honest, all that sounds pretty standard to me.

Unless your current employer is moving you to Dubai (and sometimes not even then), is not easy nor quick to find a job here. Things just work in a different way around here, usually there is no sense of urgency, things change all the time, there is lack of professionalism, etc. Then as you mention there are other factors 'spoiling' the market such as candidates from some countries who are willing to do the job for less than you are so you can't compete with them, or candidates who live here already. 

Sorry I can't offer any advice, besides persistence and patience!


----------



## plckid

imran536 said:


> Hello everybody,
> Greetings !!
> 
> I am Imran from India, very new to this blog. By profession I'm a computer science engineer and I have 1 year of experience in Technical support (like a system admin including Hardware and Software). I have also done CCNA certification and have knowledge of Windows server 2008.
> 
> I am planning to visit Dubai in search of a job next month and at the same time applying for jobs online (Bayt, Gulftalent, etc..) from India so that I can get a job from here itself without visiting Dubai(This way I can save money not visiting Dubai). However, I find most of the employers/recruiters looking for a person living in UAE or having more than 2/3 years of experience.
> 
> My queries are
> 1. Beside my professional experience, I also have more than 1 year of experience at an Internet Cafe. Can I put this in my CV? If yes, is it okay to apply for jobs which ask 2+ years experience?
> 2. How much salary can I expect from my above profile?
> 3. What would be the % of landing a good job within one month visit to Dubai?
> 4. Any other suggestion you could give
> 
> Also, I really appreciate if anyone could refer or help me find a good job.
> 
> Thanks
> Imran


I dont want to break your bubble but it is really hard to find a job in one month time. It depends on your luck as well.Better stay in India. The tall buildings are misleading. The life in Dubai is illusion . I am sick and tired of applying jobs here . Havent got any leads. If you dont have contacts then you are pretty much screwed. As I said before It is more about who you know rather than what you know. If you dont mind taking a chance you can come here.All the best.

TL,DR: Dubai is trap


----------



## dizzyizzy

plckid said:


> I dont want to break your bubble but it is really hard to find a job in one month time. It depends on your luck as well.Better stay in India. The tall buildings are misleading. The life in Dubai is illusion . I am sick and tired of applying jobs here . Havent got any leads. If you dont have contacts then you are pretty much screwed. As I said before It is more about who you know rather than what you know. If you dont mind taking a chance you can come here.All the best.
> 
> TL,DR: Dubai is trap


That post is worthy of the DDR thread


----------



## plckid

dizzyizzy said:


> That post is worthy of the DDR thread


OK . So Delete it.


----------



## dizzyizzy

plckid said:


> OK . So Delete it.


Erm. No need to. 

Geez, has the job search exhausted your sense of humour?


----------



## JL321

dizzyizzy said:


> To be honest, all that sounds pretty standard to me.
> 
> Unless your current employer is moving you to Dubai (and sometimes not even then), is not easy nor quick to find a job here. Things just work in a different way around here, usually there is no sense of urgency, things change all the time, there is lack of professionalism, etc. Then as you mention there are other factors 'spoiling' the market such as candidates from some countries who are willing to do the job for less than you are so you can't compete with them, or candidates who live here already.
> 
> Sorry I can't offer any advice, besides persistence and patience!


Thanks. I know.
But I'm running out of persistence and patience! It is just so frustrating because my situation seems so perfect in theory. And although I get plenty of positive feedback from potential employers and contacts in the industry, in reality it just isn't coming together.


----------



## dizzyizzy

JL321 said:


> Thanks. I know.
> But I'm running out of persistence and patience! It is just so frustrating because my situation seems so perfect in theory. And although I get plenty of positive feedback from potential employers and contacts in the industry, in reality it just isn't coming together.


As I said - things just work different (polite way to say that they just don' t make sense).

Few months ago I was interviewed for a job. To say I was the perfect candidate for the job is an understatement  (I had the same position for a competing company). Did all the interviews with everyone, met the 'future' boss a couple of times, met with my 'future' colleagues who disclosed nobody else was being interviewed for the job anymore, etc. Even joined them in a meeting to interview new advertising agencies (LOL). I was told to wait for an offer letter which should come after the managing director returned from a sales conference/annual leave. Weeks passed and I heard nothing. Actually, a couple of months passed, and I heard nothing! Then one day out of curiosity I checked the company's LinkedIn, and to my surprise someone else had just been given the job. Turns out the Managing Director knew someone, so he recommended her and she got the job instead  And no, this is not a smaller/local firm, I'm talking about a multi-national B2B company who are leaders in their industry and all that jazz.

So even if you are the perfect candidate on paper, this stuff still can and does happen all the time, unfortunately.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## plckid

dizzyizzy said:


> Erm. No need to.
> 
> Geez, has the job search exhausted your sense of humour?




Yeah bro. I became the hulk now :lol:


----------



## imran536

plckid said:


> I dont want to break your bubble but it is really hard to find a job in one month time. It depends on your luck as well.Better stay in India. The tall buildings are misleading. The life in Dubai is illusion . I am sick and tired of applying jobs here . Havent got any leads. If you dont have contacts then you are pretty much screwed. As I said before It is more about who you know rather than what you know. If you dont mind taking a chance you can come here.All the best.
> 
> TL,DR: Dubai is trap


Thanks for your reply.. Wish my 1st and 2nd questions were answered too.

From how many days you are in Dubai searching for job and what about the walk ins, I don't think you will need reference for walk ins? 

By the way, I am visiting on 3 months visa and I don't have anyone who can refer me for jobs, have to sort it by myself. Tried applying jobs from here India and no help, only option left is visiting UAE.


----------



## saraswat

imran536 said:


> Thanks for your reply.. Wish my 1st and 2nd questions were answered too.
> 
> From how many days you are in Dubai searching for job and what about the walk ins, I don't think you will need reference for walk ins?
> 
> By the way, I am visiting on 3 months visa and I don't have anyone who can refer me for jobs, have to sort it by myself. Tried applying jobs from here India and no help, only option left is visiting UAE.


In reply to your first two questions posted earlier:

1. No ! Working at an internet cafe for a year is not something you put on resume when applying to a professional position with an employer. You could mention it during an interview, provided the opportunity presents itself, meaning a question asked directly relating to an accomplishment during your tenure at the cafe. Remember whatever you are putting on your resume has to be of worth. If it is a case of filling in gap years, imo, leave the gap years on your resume. When interviewed this is bound to come up, at which time telling them about the internet cafe experience in person, gives you the opportunity to be more credible with what you are trying to convey in print.

2. So plckid has already given you a hefty dose of reality in his post. Here's some more! The jobs you will be targeting, are highly contested, by other candidates from the sub continent. Most will have more pertinent qualifications/experience. Basically it's an uphill climb. This adds to downward pressure on wage expectations, you might find that (if it comes to it) what you are being offered is not that much better than what you might be able to get in India. This is of course discounting the whole, 'job in Dubai' glamour aspect that most people from our part of the world hang their proverbial hats on. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Shikha_vn

*Software jobs in UAE*

hi all,
Can anyone please suggest what is the best way to find software testing job/ or any relevant job in UAE? I have 6 yr experience and its being 1 yr i am in dubai and looking for job. But i didnt get a single interview scheduled. I am frustrated as its already being a 1 year gap in my career.
My husband is suggesting to try in some different field but i dont have exposure to other areas . i dont know what option would be good for me. Still my first preference is to get a software job.
I have a 2 yr kid also. I applied for many online freelacing projects also but there again no chance till now.
Please suggest.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## imran536

saraswat said:


> In reply to your first two questions posted earlier:
> 
> 1. No ! Working at an internet cafe for a year is not something you put on resume when applying to a professional position with an employer. You could mention it during an interview, provided the opportunity presents itself, meaning a question asked directly relating to an accomplishment during your tenure at the cafe. Remember whatever you are putting on your resume has to be of worth. If it is a case of filling in gap years, imo, leave the gap years on your resume. When interviewed this is bound to come up, at which time telling them about the internet cafe experience in person, gives you the opportunity to be more credible with what you are trying to convey in print.
> 
> 2. So plckid has already given you a hefty dose of reality in his post. Here's some more! The jobs you will be targeting, are highly contested, by other candidates from the sub continent. Most will have more pertinent qualifications/experience. Basically it's an uphill climb. This adds to downward pressure on wage expectations, you might find that (if it comes to it) what you are being offered is not that much better than what you might be able to get in India. This is of course discounting the whole, 'job in Dubai' glamour aspect that most people from our part of the world hang their proverbial hats on. Good luck in your search.


Thanks very much for the reply


----------



## amandeep nijhawan

Hi ,
I fail to understand why others are negative and feeling low. Whereas there is a boom in reality sector and joining a broker as independent agent. It may get you fixed salary of 8K in addition to variable part.
All the best.


----------



## QOFE

amandeep nijhawan said:


> Hi ,
> I fail to understand why others are negative and feeling low. Whereas there is a boom in reality sector and joining a broker as independent agent. It may get you fixed salary of 8K in addition to variable part.
> All the best.


To be honest, that is a poxy salary. I don't know how one could move to Dubai and expect a decent standard of living on 8K (even with some allowances).


----------



## yvrpinoy

Hi All,

If June - September is a dead season for hiring, is December too close for the holiday season to look for a job? I am thinking of coming first week of December. Should I postpone that to 2nd week of January?

Just a bit of info about myself. I am a naturalized Canadian. A professional accountant with over 10 years experience, holder of Canadian university degree, finisihing MBA in December. However I am originally from the Philippines in which case, will this be a factor against me (skin colour) in terms of getting better pay?




zed_kid said:


> Hi to all the jobseekers. Try not to get discouraged, it took me 4 months to find a job here, I know every ones circumstances are different but if you can hang around and tough it out you will find something.
> 
> Unfortunately we’re fast approaching the dead season here (June to September). I got exactly zero calls during these 4 months even though I was spamming gulftalent like crazy. Then in October I got 1 call from a recruiter, had interview there and interview with employer and got a job offer a week later
> 
> What I’m trying to say is that you guys should persist and preserver


----------



## Gavtek

yvrpinoy said:


> However I am originally from the Philippines in which case, will this be a factor against me (skin colour) in terms of getting better pay?


With 90% of employers, yes this will be a factor (usually when an advert asks for "western educated" persons, it really means no Indians/Asians regardless of where they were educated). 

However, those 90% of employers are employers you wouldn't want to work for even if you were blonde haired and blue eyed.


----------



## wazza2222

yvrpinoy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If June - September is a dead season for hiring, is December too close for the holiday season to look for a job? I am thinking of coming first week of December. Should I postpone that to 2nd week of January?


What holiday season?
Have the Emirati's been holding out on me AGAIN?


----------



## pmsw

*Unsolicited resume*

Hi All,

I am not sure if there are recruiters on the forum. I wanted to ask if sending unsolicited resume with well crafted cover latter/introduction directly to recruiter/HR manager is considered impolite or helps you tap recruiter's attention?


----------



## imran536

pmsw said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am not sure if there are recruiters on the forum. I wanted to ask if sending unsolicited resume with well crafted cover latter/introduction directly to recruiter/HR manager is considered impolite or helps you tap recruiter's attention?


My belief on this is sending unsolicited resume to recruiters/HRM is accepted, provided your cover letter is well written such that you are interested to work for the company and would like to know about vacancies if any or near feature.


----------



## Kevin.C

Hi all, great stuff on this website, I've read through most of this thread and have a few questions. 

I'm in construction back home ( New Zealand) I'm a builder by trade and currently I own and run my business. I'm looking to get into construction management / quality control... anything construction related over in Dubai /Middle East. 

My wife and I are travelling there on the 5th next month for a week. Through some help from a friend we have set up 3 interviews/meetings with his contacts over there. 

My question is that, since I'm there for a week I might as well make the most of it and try arrange more interviews. 
Could any one suggest some good construction firms or project management companies that I could approach before I get there? 

Thanks for reading this, any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## keefiest

Gavtek said:


> With 90% of employers, yes this will be a factor (usually when an advert asks for "western educated" persons, it really means no Indians/Asians regardless of where they were educated).
> 
> However, those 90% of employers are employers you wouldn't want to work for even if you were blonde haired and blue eyed.


Question if you can answer please, if i look Indian but was born and educated in the UK and have an English name do they still consider me as Indian. Both my parents are Anglo Indian so I have Asian and English roots. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## new2hope

There are number of ways you can find job in dubai. I have come across lots of website suggesting how one should can get the job. You can try this link How to get job without experience in dubai. Hope this will help.


----------



## imran536

keefiest said:


> Question if you can answer please, if i look Indian but was born and educated in the UK and have an English name do they still consider me as Indian. Both my parents are Anglo Indian so I have Asian and English roots. Many thanks in advance.


I don't know if this question was asked particular to Gavtek. :tongue1:
In my thinking, If you are born and brought up in UK and look like "Indian, African, American, Chinese or whatever" you are considered purely as a UK citizen and you will be treated as British/English in terms of salary package and other things. Hope this helps.


----------



## technopark

bayt dot com is a best choice...


----------



## mabi

Get the Tecom directory, fire away your CV to all companies who are of interest to you. If the HR departments email address is not present on the site, call them and get it.

N as dizzyizzy said, network network network, there is a better probability of one getting a job through a reference.


----------



## oz75

hi

my wife is trying to get a job - how can she get a hold of the tecom directory...ps if anyone can help - would appreciate that

admin support - office manager - executive admin etc

cheers.


----------



## maverick_12210

it is tecomdirectorydotcom

Hope this helps.


----------



## mabi

Oz75 - Go to google and search for 'dubai tecom directory', how dare you ask anyone apart from google that question, they might just sue.you.


----------



## oz75

ha ha ha funny!


----------



## oz75

thanks guys!


----------



## shashwat

Guys, I have been doing all that I have gathered through this forum. I have sent my CVs to all relevant companies (got their names from tecom directory), have contacted all the head hunters/ recruiters listed here and else where. Have created my customized CV with a head and shoulders photograph and created profiles on bayt, monstergulf, Michael page and almost all other recruiters who have an online presence. 

I was hoping that if through these ways, I can land up a couple of interviews, I would plan my Dubai visit accordingly. 

However as yet none of this has worked and haven't received a single interview call. 

I am planning to travel to Dubai in the last week of September. 

Just wanted some expert views on how is the walk in scene there and specifically if any one has an idea how is the recruitment scene looking for an IT professional (project manager/ Program manager)


----------



## imac

shashwat said:


> ...if any one has an idea how is the recruitment scene looking for an IT professional (project manager/ Program manager)


Are you applying to the correct positions?

Program & project managers are in high demand... 

I have 30+ resume's on my desk right now claiming they are program managers, but they are all project analysts or coordinators at best...

1. Program managers are director level that have PROJECT managers reporting to them... if you don't have experience supervising project managers, then you are NOT a program manager...

2. Project managers have budget authority... if you did not have budget authority, then you are NOT a project manager... 

just having a PMP and/or working with a few developers for 3 months on an ASP web page for some mom and pop client does not qualify...

If you end up spamming people by applying for the wrong positions, not only will nobody get back to you, you will piss them off pretty quick too... make sure you actually qualify for a posting before you shoot off your resume to them...


----------



## shashwat

imac said:


> Are you applying to the correct positions? ...


I hope so! I would not really qualify as a program manager, but project manager is a definite yes. And I understand that sending unsolicited applications has its downside.. and that's why I am treading that path very carefully and wanted the expert opinions just as yours on the forum. 

Can you also please comment on, whether coming down there and trying to get a few walk ins really help?


----------



## shashwat

imac said:


> just having a PMP and/or working with a few developers for 3 months on an ASP web page for some mom and pop client does not qualify...


Just wanted to table my credentials 

I am a management graduate from Indian Institute of Technology, Kharagpur. Have slightly over six years of work experience managing IT projects for sales, commercial and marketing functions of India's top and world's top 5 decorative paints company (Asian Paints) across technology stacks, ranging from SAP ECC, SAP NW, SAP MDM, SAP MM, IBM WODM, JRULES, WPS, Oracle TM etc. 

I handle and am squarely responsible for about ten per cent of the entire IT budget of the company. I have been engaged in vendor evaluations, stakeholder management, change management for transformation projects that I have delivered. I have worked with external service providers (IBMs and SAPs of the world) and also delivered projects with the in house team that I have. There are six direct reportees to me and couple of additional managers with dotted line reporting. Together the team manages IT landscape for the Sales and commercial functions in Asian Paints. 

I in fact report in to the program manager who manages the IT portfolio in AP for Sales and Manufacturing of which Sales and associated functions lie with me. 

I hope my profile should easily qualify for a project managers position and a program managers position is the one that would have been the next logical progression in my career at least in Asian Paints. 

Really looking forward to hear from you guys.


----------



## imac

I would suggest your best route would be with recruiters rather than walk ins with companies... see here, HR is a bunch of clerks who dont really know what they are looking at, specially when it comes to IT...

The larger number of projects based staff is hired through recruiters, because, even though most companies usually have policies of going through their own HR departments first before hiring managers are allowed to work with recruiters, the resume's that companies HR usually come up with are not even in the same zip code as the job requirements... thats one of the other reasons things here move so slow...

The advantage for hiring managers of working with recruiters is that they do actual pre-screening of resume's so the hiring managers don't waste time with crap... the downside from a candidate's perspective is, the only time a recruiter is going to forward your resume to a hiring manager is when he is fairly certain you have a shot at the job, because the recruiter does not get paid until his candidate is hired...

What I would suggest you do is, contact *reputable* recruiters who look specifically at IT projects based staff... there is a lady in Hays who does a lot of SAP recruiting for the UAE as well as Qatar and KSA, she is pretty good... contact her, and try to meet her in person... do the same with some of the other recruiters as well, meet them in person... Robert Half, Michael Page, Adecco are the others I would recommend...

Doing walk in's direct to companies is probably not the way to go for the type of profile you are looking at, neither is emailing your resume...

Oh, and just know, with Eid coming up, stuff slows down here... and be prepared for a long-ish wait... dont expect that you will land something within a couple of weeks... although its been known to happen, its the exception...


----------



## shashwat

imac thanks a ton for your kind reply. This really helps. 

Is there a chance you would know the name of the 'lady in hays'

Adecco and Robert Half are definitely new to me and would pursue with them

However Michael Page and Randstad are the two recruiters who I have been trying to speak with the consultant handling IT profiles with little luck 

Thanks again for your time and guidance


----------



## imac

shashwat said:


> imac thanks a ton for your kind reply. This really helps.
> 
> Is there a chance you would know the name of the 'lady in hays'
> 
> Adecco and Robert Half are definitely new to me and would pursue with them
> 
> However Michael Page and Randstad are the two recruiters who I have been trying to speak with the consultant handling IT profiles with little luck
> 
> Thanks again for your time and guidance


I just PM-ed you a few of my contacts... Randstad are useless... for your specific skill set, I would focus on Hays (1st), Robert Half (2nd) and Michael Page (3rd) in order of how much SAP requirements they typically work with...


----------



## shashwat

imac said:


> I just PM-ed you a few of my contacts... Randstad are useless... for your specific skill set, I would focus on Hays (1st), Robert Half (2nd) and Michael Page (3rd) in order of how much SAP requirements they typically work with...


Thanks a ton! Great help.


----------



## imac

shashwat said:


> Thanks a ton! Great help.


Glad that helps...

once you are settled and in a position to help someone else, pay it forward...


----------



## sushantv

*Hello, I am new to this forum. I am from India. I just completed my B.Tech in Information Technology and had done Diploma in Information Technology 3 years ago. I am good in Web Designing and Graphic Designing. Besides that I have also done CCNA and CCNP, though I am still a fresher. For the past 4 months I have been searching jobs here in India but have not found any good suitable job. My realtives have been in Dubai for 20 years and my Uncle has been working in Etisalat for 20 years now. I am moving to dubai next month in search for a job and will have a 3 months visa to look for a job. So can anyone reccomend where will I have to start once I move in to Dubai so that I can land a good job there for eg. any Job consultants or recruiters. Any kind of help would be highly appreciated.

Regards
Sushant Virdi*


----------



## sks24441

*Newbee In Town*

Hi all,

I am new to this forum. I am from India. I have 11+ years of experience, and has been working in Telecom industry for last 7 years in which 5 years in management capacity. I am Prince 2 certified Practitioner and also have ITIL V3 foundation certification. Currently in based in Dubai and looking for an IT Project manager role.
Couldn't get much help when I followed earlier post in the site here to follow up on bayt and other sites.

Is there any comprehensive site list with HR details of companies ?
Any help will be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## imac

sks24441 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am from India. I have 11+ years of experience, and has been working in Telecom industry for last 7 years in which 5 years in management capacity. I am Prince 2 certified Practitioner and also have ITIL V3 foundation certification. Currently in based in Dubai and looking for an IT Project manager role.
> Couldn't get much help when I followed earlier post in the site here to follow up on bayt and other sites.
> 
> Is there any comprehensive site list with HR details of companies ?
> Any help will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


This what you are looking for?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...g-useful-info-about-dubai-uae.html#post345290


----------



## sushantv

please help me too..

regards


----------



## sks24441

imac said:


> This what you are looking for?
> 
> Thanks a lot for the info.... hope it will help me to find a job


----------



## sks24441

Please refer to the link in reviewstalk dot com under complaints-reviews/ajman-job-fraud-diligent-human-resource-alias-western-global-l10705/page/12]AJMAN JOB FRAUD DILIGENT HUMAN RESOURCE alias WESTERN GLOBAL Complaints, Reviews, & Information

It seems to be fraud


----------



## Smythy82

I went to the typing office the other day to do some personal business. One of the forms that I filled in had my mobile number on it. 

I recieved a text message 10 mins after I left the building saying 

"Sir, my name is XXX (working from immigration typing-XXX) I have searching for job, I have allready apply XXX career in Hr assistant post (my reference XXX) U have any help for me that job"

I wonder why he didn`t get the job!


----------



## zed_kid

Probably didn’t have the right belt / shoe combination


----------



## damega

Hello.

I have a one way flight booked to dubai in just over a months time.

I recently took redundancy from a large bank having worked as a commercial relationship manager for 5 years. 

It has been an ambition for me to move to dubai and now seems like as good a time as any. 

What's the general consensus on the ease of finding employment and how long will it take? 

I'm 25 and as mentioned I have 5 years previous experience with a commercial banking role and have always worked in finance. I don't have a degree; will this hinder me in finding work?

I'm not concerned about the industry I go into as a lot of the skills used in my previous role are transferrable to most relationship management/sales development roles. I am interested to know about the kind of salary/renumeration packages I can realistically expect to achieve. I was earning £2100 (net of tax) here in the UK as a basic with a small annual bonus structure. 

I have looked at agencies online in the UAE and find things to be slow/non-existent when actually applying for jobs from the UK. 


Any advice would be really helpful and greatly appreciated.

Kind regards


----------



## shashwat

imac said:


> Glad that helps...
> 
> once you are settled and in a position to help someone else, pay it forward...



Trying to send pm to you. Not getting delivered it seems. Any ideas what might be wrong


----------



## shashwat

asimrotana said:


> Simply go to Ajman Bank Building, Office No. 302, give them your CV, they will charge you according to your experience and give you a job because they have job factory and all time jobs are produced there.


hey Asim, did it work for you?


----------



## Asimfrombombay

shashwat said:


> hey Asim, did it work for you?


 Just kidding.....actually its a fraud and I am also a victim of them.


----------



## shashwat

asimrotana said:


> Just kidding.....actually its a fraud and I am also a victim of them.


well glad that I asked then. It could have easily fooled a few simpler minds!!


----------



## Peterf

shashwat said:


> well glad that I asked then. It could have easily fooled a few simpler minds!!


Exactly! -lucky recovery.. 

Not necessarily the best way to help someone - lure them into the same trap!!

About as helpful as a kick in the a**e, which is what asimrotana needs IMHO

It's not funny dips**t!

shashwat - good luck with your search. I don't have anything to offer you, but I hope you don't have too many timewasters like this guy..


----------



## shashwat

Peterf said:


> Exactly! -lucky recovery..
> shashwat - good luck with your search. I don't have anything to offer you, but I hope you don't have too many timewasters like this guy..


Hey Peter, thanks a ton for your wishes. Need'em :fingerscrossed:

And Asim not cool at all!!! I asked you precisely because I knew your last post had something fishy in it


----------



## imac

shashwat said:


> Trying to send pm to you. Not getting delivered it seems. Any ideas what might be wrong


Dude... it was the weekend.. and I have a life...

And yes, I got your PM's.. they all got delivered... all 6 of them essentially asking for the same thing in a span of 3 hours... 

so a piece of advice... learn when to back off, specially when you are asking someone for a favor... it has a tendency to piss people off if you stalk them... and someone who actually wants to help you will think twice...


----------



## shashwat

imac said:


> Dude... it was the weekend.. and I have a life...
> 
> And yes, I got your PM's.. they all got delivered... all 6 of them essentially asking for the same thing in a span of 3 hours...
> 
> so a piece of advice... learn when to back off, specially when you are asking someone for a favor... it has a tendency to piss people off if you stalk them... and someone who actually wants to help you will think twice...


My sincerest apologies. I am new to this forum and while trying to send those messages I was not sure at all if they were getting delivered as I could not see them on the message history as well as my sent folder. 

Sorry for the inconvenience. TC


----------



## SquattingCow

Thanks for the thread and the info within - although discouraging that if it's not Ramadan, it's Eid that's slowing the job hunt down - wonder what the next excuse I get will be...  At least it'll keep me motivated, which seems to be half the battle.

Pity that half the people in the forum can't take the time to hit the search button!


----------



## khan999

hi ,
i am currently living in Pakistan, today i received my Visa letter and appointment letter from a company in Ajman City(UAE) .. i haven't received any kind of offer letter or job Agreement before that , is it possible that company offers you Visa and appointment without your signature on agreement and without interview ?? please reply


----------



## marcelaaa

**

take care with frauds!!!


----------



## fcjb1970

SquattingCow said:


> Thanks for the thread and the info within - although discouraging that if it's not Ramadan, it's Eid that's slowing the job hunt down - wonder what the next excuse I get will be...


National Day

Then Christmas

After that the excuses run out, then it is just that people are lazy and no one really does their job


----------



## vikas_unzip

Can someone guide me on Job in Dubai? I have been working in a telecom organization and I want to move to Dubai next month, one of my friend is living there in Dubai who is calling me there on tourist visa, according to him after reaching there I can stay with him and I can look for a job. How feasable is that? What kind of job I can get there as starter? My expereince in from retail, sales and customer service. I will be moving all alone there and here in India I am making around 40k.


----------



## Beltenebros

Hi guys,

My name is Costas, I am a Communication/PR manager having worked in Greece, Spain and Italy for about seven years in various organisms in the Tourism/culture industry and have also worked as a freelancer journalist/editor in various newspapers and other publications. I am interested in working as a Comm. manager or consultant, I have solid experience in preparing press releases/ corporate communications / relations with media/ PR and I speak fluently Spanish, English, Greek and good Italian. I don't mind starting from a clean base as long as I can take care of my most urgent issues of Visa/accommodation. 
That's more or less my profile, should anyone is interested or has any suggestion i could provide a more complete curriculum,
Thank you all


----------



## vikas_unzip

vikas_unzip said:


> Can someone guide me on Job in Dubai? I have been working in a telecom organization and I want to move to Dubai next month, one of my friend is living there in Dubai who is calling me there on tourist visa, according to him after reaching there I can stay with him and I can look for a job. How feasable is that? What kind of job I can get there as starter? My expereince in from retail, sales and customer service. I will be moving all alone there and here in India I am making around 40k.


Kindly Help.


----------



## NargessDuque

hey any luck with u in these last few months?


----------



## maminadocha

Hi everyone, 
my company looking for the company lawyer, can you kindly advise any recruitment agencies specializing in lawyers? 
Thanks!


----------



## Beltenebros

NargessDuque said:


> hey any luck with u in these last few months?


If you're referring to me, nope! Bad luck and some ridiculous interviews with people that take themselves too much seriously..You?


----------



## NargessDuque

Beltenebros said:


> If you're referring to me, nope! Bad luck and some ridiculous interviews with people that take themselves too much seriously..You?




NOPE. I mean I have only been here 3 weeks and have applied to like 50 plus jobs. Ive had one interview for DAMAC MAISON, but the position they offered me was a hostess position in a 5 star lounge. I turned it down. I was banking in the US and don't wanna go back to Hostess Jobs. Still hoping for the best tho! Hoping for the best for the both of us! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dizzyizzy

vikas_unzip said:


> Kindly Help.


What kind of help? 

All you need to know is already on this thread and all over the forum. 

Feasible to come looking for jobs? Yes. But nobody can give you an indication of how long will take you to find a job (if you find one) or how much you'll earn. Just give it a shot and try your best, not much else we can tell you!


----------



## vikas_unzip

dizzyizzy said:


> What kind of help?
> 
> All you need to know is already on this thread and all over the forum.
> 
> Feasible to come looking for jobs? Yes. But nobody can give you an indication of how long will take you to find a job (if you find one) or how much you'll earn. Just give it a shot and try your best, not much else we can tell you!


thanks for your reply.

Being a retail employee, I need to know if Dubai is good choice for Retal sector. My friend told me that I should come there and look for a job and according to my experience I will get a good job. He said initially I can go for whatever I get but later on I can get a decent job.

My doubt is how good dubai is as retail sector and Do most of companies provide work visa? Experts can give suggestion on this.


----------



## dizzyizzy

vikas_unzip said:


> thanks for your reply.
> 
> Being a retail employee, I need to know if Dubai is good choice for Retal sector. My friend told me that I should come there and look for a job and according to my experience I will get a good job. He said initially I can go for whatever I get but later on I can get a decent job.
> 
> My doubt is how good dubai is as retail sector and Do most of companies provide work visa? Experts can give suggestion on this.


There are so many malls and shops opening all the time that for sure there are lots of retail jobs, but also lots of competition. For this type of job I suggest you start with Dubizzle. Make sure you provide a local mobile number and address on your cv and are available for interviews immediately. 

Is mandatory for employers to provide work visas for all their employees.


----------



## vikas_unzip

dizzyizzy said:


> There are so many malls and shops opening all the time that for sure there are lots of retail jobs, but also lots of competition. For this type of job I suggest you start with Dubizzle. Make sure you provide a local mobile number and address on your cv and are available for interviews immediately.
> 
> Is mandatory for employers to provide work visas for all their employees.


Thank you so much for your reply.

I am planning to fly to Dubai in mid nov, I have applied on dubbizle but there was not reply. now got the reason for it (I have provided and Number/Address of India). I am planning to get a 2 months tourist visa. My friend can arrange that. Hope it works. Anything I am missing in this?


----------



## ak1309

Couldn't resist the temptation to add my 2 fils worth 

CV for job seeker has to be not more than 2 page. For me one page summary and more of talk works as opposed to reading a thesis on progression from play school to work station.


----------



## vikas_unzip

ak1309 said:


> Couldn't resist the temptation to add my 2 fils worth
> 
> CV for job seeker has to be not more than 2 page. For me one page summary and more of talk works as opposed to reading a thesis on progression from play school to work station.


I think we should have a thread for validating resume/cv as I see so many expert here. (Don't know if we already have as I am new to this forum.)


----------



## ak1309

vikas_unzip said:


> I think we should have a thread for validating resume/cv as I see so many expert here. (Don't know if we already have as I am new to this forum.)


Sounds good


----------



## jay_jay

*Flying to UAE with no job offer*

Hello All,

After 16 years of my career in North America, I am heading to Middle east (Dubai to be specific) to reunite with the extended family. I confess, I didn't do a full ground work in trying to secure an employment before hand. 

I decided to fly next week, stay with the extended family, talk the recruitment (head hunters) / friends working in my field (collected the lists and contacts), at the same time develop some familiarity to get adjusted to the time, hot weather, culture at work / business, develop some comfort feeling and then start working. All my life, when I moved to US and Canada (and even my prior middle east stint), I ended up hitting the job in days.

I am senior technical staff (Database, Infrastructure design and administration) with brief experience in management, I am expecting relatively tough competition from low-ballers and technicians from the sub-continent.

Wish me luck...

I am Sr. Database Administrator who has also worked as a Database Manager.

I do understand that my ethnicity is taken into account and I am fully aware of that. I am a citizen of Canada, I like to use the visa on arrival option with plans to extend after 30 days until I secure a resident visa (employment). I am winding up everything from here in Canada, so that I don't lean back for what ever reason for a good amount of time.

Warmly,
Jay.


----------



## syeduzairhaider

Requesting you valuable opinion. 

I have done MBA Marketing from University of Aberdeen, UK. Currently, I am working as a Relationship Manager (tenure 7 months) in a contracting firm in Pakistan. Furthermore, I also have worked as a Sales Consultant (5months) in Next Plc, UK and internship experience in Siemens and Civil Aviation Authority, Pakistan. 

What are my chances of getting a job. I am using LinkedIn, Dubizzle and Bayt as my job hunting tools. I am in Dubai till 30 November 2013.

Regards.


----------



## verabar

*Newbie - trying to find a job*

Hello Everyone, i have recently joined the forum and would like to have some feedback regarding my situation. 
Currently i am in USA (US Citizen, originally from India) employed with an Global IT company and want to relocate to Dubai. I have over 15 years of experience in IT in Program / Project Management and Business Transformation projects. I do not have a bachelors degree but have a Diploma in Engineering (12+3).
I have been trying the usual websites like Bayt, Linkedin, Dubizzle, recruiters website and applying for relevant positions, but no luck so far and this has been the case since last 7-8 months. 
My company does have a presence in ME but my expertise are not a match with the kind of operations they run over there. 
Can someone help me with what could be the reason for not getting any responses ? Is that lack of a Bachelors Degree or too much local competition so no one is looking to hire from outside ? How can i improve my chances to get an interview ?
Are the premium services from bayt or linkedin worth a shot ?
I would really appreciate any feedback on the above.

Thanks


----------



## verabar

Anyone ?? any response for the following post ?



verabar said:


> Hello Everyone, i have recently joined the forum and would like to have some feedback regarding my situation.
> Currently i am in USA (US Citizen, originally from India) employed with an Global IT company and want to relocate to Dubai. I have over 15 years of experience in IT in Program / Project Management and Business Transformation projects. I do not have a bachelors degree but have a Diploma in Engineering (12+3).
> I have been trying the usual websites like Bayt, Linkedin, Dubizzle, recruiters website and applying for relevant positions, but no luck so far and this has been the case since last 7-8 months.
> My company does have a presence in ME but my expertise are not a match with the kind of operations they run over there.
> Can someone help me with what could be the reason for not getting any responses ? Is that lack of a Bachelors Degree or too much local competition so no one is looking to hire from outside ? How can i improve my chances to get an interview ?
> Are the premium services from bayt or linkedin worth a shot ?
> I would really appreciate any feedback on the above.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## amelight

*Trying to find a job*

Hi everyone, my name is Amalia and I'm new here.
I would like to get your opinion/ insights on the following: I've been working in HR for the last 7 years (almost 8, since I got out of high school) in forecasting/supply-demand tasks handling big pools of employees. I've also done some customer service work (in the begining of my career) and also payroll and recruiting tasks. I've always worked for multinational companies located in my home country but as an offshore resource for teams in North America and Europe.
I've been thinking a lot about relocating somewhere else, specifically in Dubai, but I've also read a lot of different information, and this is where I need your point of view: how is it the HR field in the UAE? is there a big demand of this roles? are there positions that I can apply for before traveling? is this an usual procedure? how can start looking for a job considering I live in South America?
In case you need further information: I'm 26 years old, fluent in Spanish and English and with a basic level of German, I'm single (no family to travel with me) and I'm from Argentina. I've read in some pages that the salaries/job offers may vary depending on the nationality of the person applying, is this true?
I'm following all the steps that you guys recomended on this thread, but there may be some other advices that you can think off for people looking for a job before traveling.
anything you can add will be much apreciated!
Amalia


----------



## neeks

Hey everyone!

Thanks for all of the great info this thread. I have a question that I was wondering if anyone could help me with. I'm wrapping up my Masters Degree next year and am hoping to live and work in Dubai. A friend of mine worked there a few years ago and I visited him a few times and I always told myself that I would come back when I finished school. Does anyone know what the job market in Geographic Information Systems (GIS) is like? I've looked online to get an idea, but most of the jobs I have run across seem to want a certain level of experience. I don't know if it works like here in the states where any degree above and beyond a bachelor's counts as experience. My BA is in business, my MS is in GIS, if that matters.

Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## ak1309

neeks said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Thanks for all of the great info this thread. I have a question that I was wondering if anyone could help me with. I'm wrapping up my Masters Degree next year and am hoping to live and work in Dubai. A friend of mine worked there a few years ago and I visited him a few times and I always told myself that I would come back when I finished school. Does anyone know what the job market in Geographic Information Systems (GIS) is like? I've looked online to get an idea, but most of the jobs I have run across seem to want a certain level of experience. I don't know if it works like here in the states where any degree above and beyond a bachelor's counts as experience. My BA is in business, my MS is in GIS, if that matters.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can offer!


Neeks here in UAE this is a kind off honeymoon period where the weather is getting better and loads of holidays coming along as well. We tend to get lazy enjoy the before mentioned treats. Not to put your hopes down, job placements normally are at a low at this point but I can be wrong. Also since GIS is not my area of expertise, but if I were to start somehwere I would tart shuffling my CV to Head hunters and having regular dialouges with them, Also go on Linked in and find people already in roles that you wish to do and try connecting with them .... you never know... post of end of year bonus who leaves  All the best.


----------



## fcjb1970

neeks said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Thanks for all of the great info this thread. I have a question that I was wondering if anyone could help me with. I'm wrapping up my Masters Degree next year and am hoping to live and work in Dubai. A friend of mine worked there a few years ago and I visited him a few times and I always told myself that I would come back when I finished school. Does anyone know what the job market in Geographic Information Systems (GIS) is like? I've looked online to get an idea, but most of the jobs I have run across seem to want a certain level of experience. I don't know if it works like here in the states where any degree above and beyond a bachelor's counts as experience. My BA is in business, my MS is in GIS, if that matters.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can offer!


I still have not figured out what degrees in GIS are about. I assume that you have some specialty of a particular type of GIS analyses. For entry level I would say there are very few job prospects for someone from the USA. They are big on GIS here, which means that there are a lot of locals taking courses in college. That is who those entry level jobs are going to.

Esri has an office here and there are some companies in the field, but if you do not have something special to bring to the table I think it is going to be tough to find anything. When I needed to find a new job here I had a rough time, and I have over ten years doing system implementations with some of the top US companies in the field.


----------



## marystratton

You can update your resume on classifies sites and get best job..


----------



## Laurushka

i believe the best way is to find specific companies and try to apply directly. Ads didn't work any time for me, i worked in 2 places in Dubai and both times it was directly.

Basically i select the companies i'm interested in (google power  ) and then try to find the director or HR resource in that company. Usually sending CV just to "info" or "career" doesn't help much. you can send direct message through linkedin, it works much better!

And always have short cover letter proving that you want to work only in this specific company. You can't just copy paste the same to all.


----------



## TallyHo

Most of the Argentines I've met in Dubai work for Tenaris. They have a huge office here so you may want to directly contact them about possible opportunities. 

Other than that, just apply, apply and apply. HR is a big industry in Dubai with lots of turnover. The Argentines I know seem to have a good life so I assume they're being paid the standard Western packages for their industry. 




amelight said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Amalia and I'm new here.
> I would like to get your opinion/ insights on the following: I've been working in HR for the last 7 years (almost 8, since I got out of high school) in forecasting/supply-demand tasks handling big pools of employees. I've also done some customer service work (in the begining of my career) and also payroll and recruiting tasks. I've always worked for multinational companies located in my home country but as an offshore resource for teams in North America and Europe.
> I've been thinking a lot about relocating somewhere else, specifically in Dubai, but I've also read a lot of different information, and this is where I need your point of view: how is it the HR field in the UAE? is there a big demand of this roles? are there positions that I can apply for before traveling? is this an usual procedure? how can start looking for a job considering I live in South America?
> In case you need further information: I'm 26 years old, fluent in Spanish and English and with a basic level of German, I'm single (no family to travel with me) and I'm from Argentina. I've read in some pages that the salaries/job offers may vary depending on the nationality of the person applying, is this true?
> I'm following all the steps that you guys recomended on this thread, but there may be some other advices that you can think off for people looking for a job before traveling.
> anything you can add will be much apreciated!
> Amalia


----------



## NargessDuque

Any one on here ever work as a property consultant? If so, how was the experience? good, bad, pay? Thank you!


----------



## johnw128

hi all, im new to these forums.

just moved to abu dhabi as the wife has got a job here.

just wondering if anyone can give me a few pointers regarding work.

I am a time served plater/structural supervisor with over 35 years experience in heavy industry in offshore/onshore oil and gas and shipbuilding/repair.

just done 23 years on north sea oil rigs and I am looking for something similar in the uae or middle east area.

any help would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## jay_jay

I decided to move and try my luck. I originally moved from Canada. An experienced (over 10 years) Oracle Database Architect / Lead DBA / Manager, started applying for positions through job portals and linked in. Its been just about two weeks and there hasn't been any significance in the responses. 

I am in the process of talking to my friends to find out contacts from their end and requesting friends to pass on my resume (and few words to their contacts briefing my experience ). Additionally, in the process of seeking linkedin contacts from UAE based recruiters.

This is all I am able to think of now. Sure, there is a lack (or perhaps I don't know) of prominent websites like workoplis.ca here which sources many recruiters, it appears personal contacts is the way. It is little disheartening but it appears this is the way.

Any one came across any requirements for an Oracle guy, PM me please...


----------



## Mr OogaBooga

Hello Everyone
I recently graduated from university and thinking of moving to UAE. I am hoping to get into one to the big 4 auditing firms( I am a part qualified accountant). Can someone please tell me what time of the year the big auditing firms hire students for articles in the UAE ?
Secondly how much do they pay for articles ?
Thank You


----------



## waleed03

Hello all, 

I am new to the forums. Would love if you all can help with a bit of headstart direction. I am looking to relocate back to Dubai. I am looking for a leadership position in the IT field. I will be relocating alone and living alone as well with no dependants. Where should I start? I have tried applying at direct company websites and also through recruiters, its been about 2 months I have been applying and have not heard back from anything. I have even tried paid web recruiters (which I think is probably just a scam), no luck yet. 

I was born and raised in Dubai before I moved to USA in 1999. I currently reside in USA. I am 25 years old just graduated from an accredited University in Houston, TX USA. I currently work for a MNC and make $60000 USD/year + benefits + 401k. 

What are some good and legit websites/recruiters I should look at. 

Thanks.


----------



## Asimfrombombay

waleed03 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to the forums. Would love if you all can help with a bit of headstart direction. I am looking to relocate back to Dubai. I am looking for a leadership position in the IT field. I will be relocating alone and living alone as well with no dependants. Where should I start? I have tried applying at direct company websites and also through recruiters, its been about 2 months I have been applying and have not heard back from anything. I have even tried paid web recruiters (which I think is probably just a scam), no luck yet.
> 
> I was born and raised in Dubai before I moved to USA in 1999. I currently reside in USA. I am 25 years old just graduated from an accredited University in Houston, TX USA. I currently work for a MNC and make $60000 USD/year + benefits + 401k.
> 
> What are some good and legit websites/recruiters I should look at.
> 
> Thanks.


If you are already earning $60000 p.a then why you want to relocate Dubai? However, you can check gulfnews.com, byat.com and create your profile in recruiter websites i.e NADIA.ME etc. I suggest you to approach the prospective employers directly as much as you can instead of going through recruiters and adverts. It will increase your chance of getting hired.


----------



## Canadian_Expat

As an HR Manager, I trawl through many job applications every day and end up deleting about 95% of them within 10 seconds. Since there are a lot of job seekers on this board, I thought I'd share some tips on how to get your CV deleted in 10 seconds or less.

1. Apply for "any suitable post." The recipient, faced with the prospect of reading all 7 pages of your CV to learn about your background and what post might be "suitable," will almost certainly hit the delete button instead.

2. Apply for postings for which you have none of the required qualifications. You've stated on your CV that you're a quick learner, so surely they'll pick you over the other applicant with the correct degree and 10 years of experience.

3. Don't bother checking the company's website to find the name of the HR Manager. Just assume it's a man and address your cover letter "Dear Sir".

4. If you're pressed for time, don't bother sending individual emails. Just CC every single company in Dubai.

5. Send a blank email with no subject line and attach your CV titled "copy of copy of cv (1)(1)(1)".

6. Make sure your cover letter explains how badly you need a job but let your qualifications and experience remain a mystery.

7. On your CV, use at least 3 different fonts at 4 different sizes. Get creative with *bold*, underlining, _italics_, and COLOUR! Also, make sure to indent every bullet differently.

8. Spelling, punctuation and grammar are irrelevant, so don't waste your time proofreading.

9. Photocopy your CV on your 17-year-old photocopier, fold it a few times, spill your coffee on it, and then drop it off in person.

10. Walk into the HR Manager's office without an appointment, sit down, and explain that you want a job. When the HR Manager tells you that there are no vacancies, tell her she's wrong and you know that there are. Keep on arguing for several minutes, drop your CV on her desk, and storm out.

I hope this helps! Best of luck in your search


----------



## travertine

Hi

I liked your approach. So now we know how not to have our CV's deleted in 10 seconds which means we've made it past the first critical hurdle. What should we also avoid doing in order to progress past stage 2 and the filtering that might take place?


----------



## gpetro

What is everyone's advice regarding just making the move, and looking for a position while in the UAE? Seems to me that it would be easier to secure a interview if I were in country rather then being thousands of miles away! I am a "Construction Management" professional with over 20 years of experience, and from what I see on the internet, there are a multitude of positions in my field.


----------



## garygiles

*Job opportunities*

I have recently moved from the UK to Dubai, for the past 7 years I have worked for British gas and run my own business alongside as a commercial/domestic gas and heating engineer.

The issue I have is there is no central heating In Dubai for obvious reasons and as much as my skills cater for working on any gas appliances heating systems so on..... I'm struggling to find a job in my field.

Has any one else been in this position or similar? 

Any advise would be much appreciated!

Thank you 

Gary


----------



## zamiranjum

dear gary.

normally it is hot weather in Dubai and in England central heating system is required due to cold weather, so both places have different weathers.


----------



## Jigga157

So I arrived to Dubai on the night of the 21st. It was raining so hard, I was upto my knees in rainwater! Awesome weather I must say, but I was warned by my friend that it occurs very rarely and I was lucky to witness rain here. 

I'm from an Accounting/Finance background with a degree and a professional qualification, along with 2-3 years of relevant experience. I started applying for jobs in Dubai from the 10th of November, stating my expected UAE address and UAE mobile number. My previous experience relates to Finance in hotel (5 star) and corporate offices of hotel chains, so naturally I am targeting the hotel market here.

My question is with over hundred 5 star hotels, and over 500 hotels in the region, why is that I see very limited postings of hotel finance jobs? I'm registered on over 15 popular job boards, and over 20 top recruitment agencies. I don't seem to understand where most hotels post their job openings? I've even tried caterer global and other hospitality specific job boards. 

Can anyone give me their 2 cents/fils regarding this? And any advice?


----------



## AsadRoman

Hello,

I wonder if i can ask why there is no vacancies for LIMS Professionals( Laboratory Information Management system)?

Can anyone help me with any reference?


----------



## garygiles

zamiranjum said:


> dear gary.
> 
> normally it is hot weather in Dubai and in England central heating system is required due to cold weather, so both places have different weathers.


Thanks for that useless piece of information.
I have posted asking for advise about jobs, not for weather advise thanks for letting me know its hot in Dubai and Cold in the UK!!!


----------



## Asimfrombombay

Jigga157 said:


> So I arrived to Dubai on the night of the 21st. It was raining so hard, I was upto my knees in rainwater! Awesome weather I must say, but I was warned by my friend that it occurs very rarely and I was lucky to witness rain here.
> 
> I'm from an Accounting/Finance background with a degree and a professional qualification, along with 2-3 years of relevant experience. I started applying for jobs in Dubai from the 10th of November, stating my expected UAE address and UAE mobile number. My previous experience relates to Finance in hotel (5 star) and corporate offices of hotel chains, so naturally I am targeting the hotel market here.
> 
> My question is with over hundred 5 star hotels, and over 500 hotels in the region, why is that I see very limited postings of hotel finance jobs? I'm registered on over 15 popular job boards, and over 20 top recruitment agencies. I don't seem to understand where most hotels post their job openings? I've even tried caterer global and other hospitality specific job boards.
> 
> Can anyone give me their 2 cents/fils regarding this? And any advice?


Try to meet with employers directly as much as possible. Use social media i.e linked-in will help you a lot. Search for companies (Hotels and hospitality sector) and contact their HR Managers via message or adding them. Use LBL (Local business listings) to find company bio-data and addresses.


----------



## Chrisb88

Hello all. New member, long time lurker.

I have a few questions I'd like to get a little clarity on.

I'm a 25 year old single male from the US. I have 7 years experience in logistics, warehouse and inventory management with half of that being spent working on contingency operations in Iraq and Afghanistan. I've traveled through Dubai numerous times and really grew to like the city. Made some good friends with live and work here as well.

I attended college but left to work overseas so I never finished. Would not having a degree be a major hindrance? I have experience in WMS, SAP ERP, Maximo and of course the MS Office Suite.

I haven't actually applied anywhere yet, I'm still tinkering with my resume before I start submitting. Just looking to get some clarification to make my expectations more realistic.

Thanks!


----------



## shashwat

*In Dubai!! Finally!*



Canadian_Expat said:


> As an HR Manager, I trawl through many job applications every day and end up deleting about 95% of them within 10 seconds. Since there are a lot of job seekers on this board, I thought I'd share some tips on how to get your CV deleted in 10 seconds or less.
> 
> 1. Apply for "any suitable post." The recipient, faced with the prospect of reading all 7 pages of your CV to learn about your background and what post might be "suitable," will almost certainly hit the delete button instead.
> 
> 2. Apply for postings for which you have none of the required qualifications. You've stated on your CV that you're a quick learner, so surely they'll pick you over the other applicant with the correct degree and 10 years of experience.
> 
> 3. Don't bother checking the company's website to find the name of the HR Manager. Just assume it's a man and address your cover letter "Dear Sir".
> 
> 4. If you're pressed for time, don't bother sending individual emails. Just CC every single company in Dubai.
> 
> 5. Send a blank email with no subject line and attach your CV titled "copy of copy of cv (1)(1)(1)".
> 
> 6. Make sure your cover letter explains how badly you need a job but let your qualifications and experience remain a mystery.
> 
> 7. On your CV, use at least 3 different fonts at 4 different sizes. Get creative with *bold*, underlining, _italics_, and COLOUR! Also, make sure to indent every bullet differently.
> 
> 8. Spelling, punctuation and grammar are irrelevant, so don't waste your time proofreading.
> 
> 9. Photocopy your CV on your 17-year-old photocopier, fold it a few times, spill your coffee on it, and then drop it off in person.
> 
> 10. Walk into the HR Manager's office without an appointment, sit down, and explain that you want a job. When the HR Manager tells you that there are no vacancies, tell her she's wrong and you know that there are. Keep on arguing for several minutes, drop your CV on her desk, and storm out.
> 
> I hope this helps! Best of luck in your search




seems you have had to press the delete button just a tad too many times.


----------



## shashwat

zamiranjum said:


> dear gary.
> 
> normally it is hot weather in Dubai and in England central heating system is required due to cold weather, so both places have different weathers.


were you trying to reach 5 posts!!!! :bolt:


----------



## talal ahmed

Ok, since we are talking about recruitment in Dubai, I have a quick question,,,,,I am a senior manager in IT operation in USA and looking for a equivalent job in Dubai/ Middle East, but seem like you dont have alot of IT jobs....If so, do you know any good recruitment firm who can help me through,....thanks


----------



## talal ahmed

Thank you very much for the reply, but unfortunately there is not website attached....can you kindly attached the website url again...Many thanks,,,, and I would really appreciate if you hook me up with a good headhunter in the field....Thanks 

Talal Ahmed

SR. Manager IT operations


----------



## caro.duarte1

Are work opportunities equla for all genders in Dubai?


----------



## shashwat

*December is slow!!*

This is for anyone who is planning a trip to Dubai for job hunt. Please do not come in Dec. Being the year end things seem to coming to a halt as far as new recruitment is concerned. 

Seniors please correct if I am mistaken


----------



## dizzyizzy

caro.duarte1 said:


> Are work opportunities equla for all genders in Dubai?


LOL. NO.

No such thing as equal work opportunities here. Employers will widely discriminate by gender, age, passport, skin color, some even by religion.


----------



## Bklyn

Follow this link: I bumped into this guy's Facebook with all of this great info: 

https://www.facebook.com/notes/syed...rofessionals-especially-acmas/472114169492114

This is a list of job posting websites:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...41607004.66411.281219111952027&type=1&theater


----------



## VWCefiro

Bklyn said:


> Follow this link: I bumped into this guy's Facebook with all of this great info:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/syed-jawad-hassan-acma/how-to-get-job-in-dubai-a-step-by-step-guide-for-professionals-especially-acmas/472114169492114
> 
> This is a list of job posting websites:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=550298435044092&set=a.284669341607004.66411.281219111952027&type=1&theater


Thanks for that helpful insight


----------



## dreamer2014

great informative thread thank you all for your tips advice


----------



## Geordie Jetsetter

Don't know whether this has been said, but the only way to get a job throughout the Middle East (unless you want a teacher/cabin crew type role where there are career fairs in different countries OR are fantastically skilled with years of experience and get head-hunted) is to:-

a) Be here
b) Network
c) See a
d) See b

You can't beat meeting people face to face, if you want it bad enough, get on the plane.


----------



## ak1309

Absoloutely spot on! on point B use linked in and contact these people. set meetings and yes, get on the plane. Can be frustrating but once in this place isn't all that bad! 



Geordie Jetsetter said:


> Don't know whether this has been said, but the only way to get a job throughout the Middle East (unless you want a teacher/cabin crew type role where there are career fairs in different countries OR are fantastically skilled with years of experience and get head-hunted) is to:-
> 
> a) Be here
> b) Network
> c) See a
> d) See b
> 
> You can't beat meeting people face to face, if you want it bad enough, get on the plane.


----------



## ffdd

Bear in mind, this place is no different to others. Many recruiters will have a vacancy advertised, doesn't mean there is a vacancy. They do like to build up a database for when vacancies do appear.


----------



## kmsuresh99

*Looking for a job*

I am looking for a job in Dubai. Possess Masters Degree in Commerce. 16 years of hands on experience in different walks of finance function. Worked on Oracle Financials ERP R12 & 11i. Also experienced working on Tally. Last designation was Senior Accountant.

My visit visa to Dubai expires on 06th of January 2014. All what I can say as a caption for selling my self is trustworthy and always striving to work smart.

Anybody recommend or impressed enough to place me, please do ask me for contact details.

Regards,


Suresh


----------



## ramani8

*Expo 2020*

I read in gulf news recently that expo 2020, will increase job opportunities in UAE, hospitality and aviation in particular. How will expo 2020 contribute to more job openings?


----------



## saraswat

ramani8 said:


> I read in gulf news recently that expo 2020, will increase job opportunities in UAE, hospitality and aviation in particular. How will expo 2020 contribute to more job openings?


There will be an lift in employment for sure, certainly within the industries you mentioned and also in the construction space. But how much of a lift is really anyone's guess, imho. 

Personally I don't think anyone can really quantify it, it's still quite far away, and the market out here doesn't really work like other places. But there are some that are really optimistic about it....


----------



## Biljana

Hello,
Please tell me something about coming to work in Dubai.
I would like to know is it better to come soon or later to find job in retail, maybe as Supervisor or Sales Manager....
I am Mechanical Engineer (Industrial Engineer) and I worked as Sales Manager and Math teacher.
If anyone has any idea or advise I would be very thankful!


----------



## Duncanwg

*Needing help*

Me and a close friend are looking at going to Dubai for work (1 year).

We have hospitality and labour experience. Just finished high school. 

How would we go about finding a job in Dubai? links of agencies if possible PLEASE.

Must leave within the next month.

Regards​


----------



## MBauer

*Job In Dubai*

Hi,

I'm looking for a job in the Oil & Gas Industry in Dubai.

I went to the University of Illinois and majored in mechanical engineering. I served in the US Army for the last 7 years with deployments to Iraq and Afghanistan.

I am currently enrolled at London Business School and will graduate with an MBA in July 2015.

Please let me know if you have any possible contacts.

Cheers


----------



## InQuest

Hi- 

I am IT project manager and ERP consultant with 7+ years of experience. Since most of the IT ops are outsourced to India/Pakistan, can you please suggest from where should I start my job quest?


----------



## Lempicka

*Recruitment Agency in Dubai*

Hi, I moved to Dubai a month ago and found a job through Dubai Job Connections. All I did was to register online, and was contacted a few days later for interview, For anyone looking for a job, you could try this website.

Good luck!


----------



## Jen-ny

Biljana said:


> Hello,
> Please tell me something about coming to work in Dubai.
> I would like to know is it better to come soon or later to find job in retail, maybe as Supervisor or Sales Manager....
> I am Mechanical Engineer (Industrial Engineer) and I worked as Sales Manager and Math teacher.
> If anyone has any idea or advise I would be very thankful!


Hi, 

Jobs in retail are really poorly paid in Dubai and are generally given to specific ethnicity like Filipinos or Indians. You'd be better off looking for a job related to your engineering degree and you will get a much higher salary. Try bayt and sent your CV to recruitment agencies in Dubai too.


----------



## Jen-ny

MBauer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a job in the Oil & Gas Industry in Dubai.
> 
> I went to the University of Illinois and majored in mechanical engineering. I served in the US Army for the last 7 years with deployments to Iraq and Afghanistan.
> 
> I am currently enrolled at London Business School and will graduate with an MBA in July 2015.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any possible contacts.
> 
> Cheers


Hi, 

The oil and gas industry in Dubai is very very small. You have more chance looking at the Abu Dhabi Emirates which is oil rich or even Qatar if you are not set on the UAE. 

Cheers


----------



## Jen-ny

Duncanwg said:


> Me and a close friend are looking at going to Dubai for work (1 year).
> 
> We have hospitality and labour experience. Just finished high school.
> 
> How would we go about finding a job in Dubai? links of agencies if possible PLEASE.
> 
> Must leave within the next month.
> 
> Regards​


A big group in Dubai worth contacting is Jumeirah group. They recruit a LOT of people in hospitality and they have great training and employee growth prospects.


----------



## xuchia117

Hi everyone. 

I need some advice on how to find a job or look for a job in Dubai. (Only in Dubai btw)

Current situation- 
I have just finished University in England and have obtained a BSc Hons in Criminal Investigation and was hoping to land a job in Dubai.

So does anyone have any idea about the type of opportunities that are available in Dubai regarding law enforcement, what are the prospects like in this kind of work? and how do i go about applying for them.

sorry I am very new to this.

thankx


----------



## Chief1au

I have been Offered a Position with Government in Dubai and accepted after agreeing on wages , Medical Insurance etc.

I arrive in a few weeks to commence on April 1 . BUT I find it very frustrating trying to get a Rental over the net . I want to rent Monthly for the first 3 months to see if I will stay on.

I did not apply for the Position it was offered , I wasn't aware of it . I have since found it was advertised and over 150 applications were made. It must be frustrating at this time on job sites for UAE. I now look at them and find they are all not as real as they appear to be.


----------



## pankajmz

I am an IT Service Delivery Manager in India working in a MNC firm with 11+ years of experience. I Applied on many websites given in this forum , but didnt get positive reply from any of these. Seems having UAE no on CV is quite mandatory and never the less luck is always required.

Anybody successful in landing in a job outside UAE..any help..guidance will be appreciated. TIA


----------



## pankajmz

One interesting fact is many jobs are advertised on Naukri .com and they pay up to 22 lacs pa wages max. I noticed in UAE less than 20000/- AED pm is quite difficult to survive. This is another scam by Naukri.com


----------



## habtamu

Thanks very much for such useful advice!


----------



## mitoke

I started applying for jobs about a month ago. I'm currently getting my masters in IPE and International Development. UAE is obviously not the best market for NGO style jobs but I do have three years experience in program management/marketing as a development coordinator. I also just enrolled in a TEFL course. Any advice?


----------



## enteji

hey guys...

I have a question about recruitment agencies. I know its illegal here for a agency to get money from a job-seeker. But is there any that would do that, who would help find job for a payment? 

I didn't think that getting a job would be that hard, main reason is competition from the other job-seekers, too many people are applying for same jobs. 

I would appreciate if somebody would answer if there are such recruitment agencies, here or in PM. Thank you, I would be grateful for any advice.


----------



## mitoke

enteji said:


> hey guys...
> 
> I have a question about recruitment agencies. I know its illegal here for a agency to get money from a job-seeker. But is there any that would do that, who would help find job for a payment?
> 
> I didn't think that getting a job would be that hard, main reason is competition from the other job-seekers, too many people are applying for same jobs.
> 
> I would appreciate if somebody would answer if there are such recruitment agencies, here or in PM. Thank you, I would be grateful for any advice.


It is illegal and there are companies who claim they will help for a fee but its usually a scam


----------



## Milady

Thank you for the usefull info in this thread


----------



## Milady

enteji said:


> hey guys...
> 
> I have a question about recruitment agencies. I know its illegal here for a agency to get money from a job-seeker. But is there any that would do that, who would help find job for a payment?
> 
> I didn't think that getting a job would be that hard, main reason is competition from the other job-seekers, too many people are applying for same jobs.
> 
> I would appreciate if somebody would answer if there are such recruitment agencies, here or in PM. Thank you, I would be grateful for any advice.


scam


----------



## enteji

Milady said:


> scam


eh?


----------



## Asimfrombombay

Lempicka said:


> Hi, I moved to Dubai a month ago and found a job through Dubai Job Connections. All I did was to register online, and was contacted a few days later for interview, For anyone looking for a job, you could try this website.
> 
> Good luck!


You're advertising the website? Its a newly launched website may be after the date of your post. Anyhow I liked its FB page and its good. I think LinkedIn is the most reliable source.


----------



## Asimfrombombay

What is the best time to travel Dubai for job hunt? I've heard that the job market opens in winter season only and if anyone travel after March, its useless. Is it true?


----------



## h2dude69

*Looking for a job*

Hi all.

I am a newly qualified ICAEW Chartered Accountant looking for jobs abroad. Can anyone please tell me about job opportunities for ACAs in Dubai and how/where to apply as well as salary expectations etc. I am looking to relocate asap.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## tahir29

*Job*

Hi,

I'm currently living in Sharjah, my wife moves our shortly as she has accepted a teaching job in Dubai, I've been proactive and moved here couple month prior to her coming over to apply for jobs. Can you advise what the best way is looking for a job please? I've registered at recruitment agencies, bayt,reed,hays,gulf, etc

I just left my analyst job whilst working for DHL in England, i have experience in analyst roles and automotive.

Thanks


----------



## jemjem

Hi, I'm going for another interview for a school this week and was wondering if anyone has any advice on what to say regarding my partner moving over with me? As its in a school but a non teaching post I feel like they would be less willing to pay for a spouse to move with me... we're not married either but are thinking of tying the knot so we can live trouble free in Dubai (we've been together almost 10 years). Should I go over as a single applicant for more chance of being offered the job?


----------



## Sheri*

Hi guys

I have been in dubai on a job hunt for just over 1 month and havent had any calls for interviews. Is this normal? I have applied thru agencies and many websites. I have experience in the fields I have been applying and a degree. Any advice?


----------



## tahir29

*Hi*

Hi, I've also been here for a month living in sharjah. I've registered online and contacted agencies and had one reply for a job and passed the interview but it involved travelling to brussels for 6 months and then far east so i declined the job as i've just recently got married and my wife works in dubai. 

What field are you looking work in? maybe we can help each other out


----------



## Sheri*

Aslm Tahir

Yes that would be awesome.

I have a background in the financial services sector. 

What sector are you in?


----------



## tahir29

Sheri* said:


> Aslm Tahir
> 
> Yes that would be awesome.
> 
> I have a background in the financial services sector.
> 
> What sector are you in?


Wsalam, 

I'm a business analyst but have done work in the finance sector for IBM, ikano financial services and other businesses but I don't have acc air cima.

Where have u been applying?


----------



## Sheri*

I have applied at agencies and career sites


----------



## CHFIII

Does anyone have personal experience with a good executive headhunter in the IT or information security - it risk mgt sectors? This would Be someone who focuses on a few high cost executive candidates at a time and has the right contacts to know about unpublished openings. This is not somebody who fights over every published job req with twenty other recruiters.

Oh.... It goes without saying that this type of recruiter wouldn't insult the candidate's intelligence by suggesting a fee since this type of recruiter negotiates a substantial fee with the employers they work with which is a percentage of the offer thus they are incented to get their candidates top dollar... Uhm. Top Dirham. That's the only type of headhunter I'd work with exclusively.

With the scams covered... Anyone know a good one?


----------



## Gweeney

h2dude69 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I am a newly qualified ICAEW Chartered Accountant looking for jobs abroad. Can anyone please tell me about job opportunities for ACAs in Dubai and how/where to apply as well as salary expectations etc. I am looking to relocate asap.


Hi. I don't mean to discourage you and I may not be updated. A few months ago we tried to hire a Bangladeshi national for a staff post. We had difficulties with his visa. We were told that the government is not giving new visas to Bangladeshis unless the position is managerial. Maybe you can ask around if this is still true.

Good luck.


----------



## andout

Hi guys!

I would like to relocate myself and my wife to Dubai, so any of your comments would be highly appreciated!

I am a experienced food trader , 13 years of experience in international food trade (my focus was a frozen meat). Highly entrepreneurial spirit, I have run my own companies for last 10 years! Regrading the education I am holding MBA degree from really good school from SEE .
Before I wrote this post I checked all the info that was offered here and registered myself on almost every web site you guys recommended and also with some recruiters. 
The thing why I am writing this post here is just to check if someone form this board can maybe know about any openings that would need candidate like me? 
Shot in a dark I guess  but what a hack? Right?  

Regards!


----------



## nectar_s

even im in accounting/finance sector, what are the available opprtunities right now.. how to approach the recruiter


----------



## rsinner

andout said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I would like to relocate myself and my wife to Dubai, so any of your comments would be highly appreciated!
> 
> I am a experienced food trader , 13 years of experience in international food trade (my focus was a frozen meat). Highly entrepreneurial spirit, I have run my own companies for last 10 years! Regrading the education I am holding MBA degree from really good school from SEE .
> Before I wrote this post I checked all the info that was offered here and registered myself on almost every web site you guys recommended and also with some recruiters.
> The thing why I am writing this post here is just to check if someone form this board can maybe know about any openings that would need candidate like me?
> Shot in a dark I guess  but what a hack? Right?
> 
> Regards!


Check out a few trading companies in your field and get in touch with their employees through LinkedIn? There is a bit of trading done here, but not sure if frozen meat is traded like a "commodity". If not, then I am not sure if your experience would be relevant.


----------



## tahir29

*Help to find a job*

Hi,

I'm currently living in Sharjah, my wife moves our shortly as she has accepted a teaching job in Dubai, I've been proactive and moved here couple month prior to her coming over to apply for jobs. Can you advise what the best way is looking for a job please? I've registered at recruitment agencies, bayt,reed,hays,gulf, etc

I just left my analyst job whilst working for DHL in England, i have experience in analyst roles and automotive.

Thanks


----------



## victorbenedict16

tahir29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm currently living in Sharjah, my wife moves our shortly as she has accepted a teaching job in Dubai, I've been proactive and moved here couple month prior to her coming over to apply for jobs. Can you advise what the best way is looking for a job please? I've registered at recruitment agencies, bayt,reed,hays,gulf, etc
> 
> I just left my analyst job whilst working for DHL in England, i have experience in analyst roles and automotive.
> 
> Thanks



Surf in dubai.dubizzle.com too.
This is I think the most effective website to find for a job here at Dubai. But well, you came for a great country, I'm sure it will be easy for you to find job here. So, goodluck Sir!


----------



## andout

rsinner said:


> Check out a few trading companies in your field and get in touch with their employees through LinkedIn? There is a bit of trading done here, but not sure if frozen meat is traded like a "commodity". If not, then I am not sure if your experience would be relevant.


Sure it is traded lie a commodity!!
Done that, tnx 4 a tip!


----------



## tahir29

Yes mate, i've been in Dubai for a few weeks so just started looking, dubizzle i've applied for vacancies but nobody ever gets back to you, so I've registering on agencies. Any other options? 

UK is ok but i hope to make Dubai home now.


----------



## tahir29

Yes mate, i've been in Dubai for a few weeks so just started looking, dubizzle i've applied for vacancies but nobody ever gets back to you, so I've registering on agencies. Any other options?

UK is ok but i hope to make Dubai home now.


----------



## samantja

2.5 months on in the country and yet no luck on the job front.. I have tried all possible ways and yet nothing..its crazy!!


----------



## tahir29

Hi, 

What avenues have you been down to find yourself a job?


----------



## samantja

tahir29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What avenues have you been down to find yourself a job?


Hi Tahir, 

I have tried job sites like linkedin, byat, gotogulf, gulf talent, naukri gulf, monster gulf, dubizzle, 24X7 news..I also tried applying directly on company sites and on placement agencies..

any other way that you recommend..


----------



## tahir29

Depends on what line of work your applying for? is there a demand in the line of work you do in Dubai? i would say keep contacting agencies, direct to company websites etc i've only been in dubai for a few weeks so i've just started applying for finance, hotel roles etc


----------



## samantja

tahir29 said:


> Depends on what line of work your applying for? is there a demand in the line of work you do in Dubai? i would say keep contacting agencies, direct to company websites etc i've only been in dubai for a few weeks so i've just started applying for finance, hotel roles etc


I am looking for jobs in HR. 
Hope something clicks for you soon!!
All the best!!


----------



## diba_perfect

Hi All,

I'm a newbie on this site and have been seeking Dubai/Gulf based openings since the past 1.5 months. Have been 'actively' trying my luck through Linkedin, Bayt, Monster, Naukri, Gulftalent, Dubizzle, Indeed et all. Unfortunately, the only interview calls I've received so far have been from Tier-2/3/4/shady companies like VamSystems and Microsystems. One look at the employer reviews of these firms on Glassdoor etc. makes you shiver!

My question is, how do I get to know of vacancies in the larger/more reliable MNCs etc.? Do Tier-1 companies source resumes via these popular job portals?

Thoughts/comments/suggestions are more than welcome!


P.S. I'm an IT Project Manager based out of Bangalore with 9+ years experience and working with a global tech biggie. Also have a Full Time MBA from a top Indian B-School.


----------



## rsinner

diba_perfect said:


> Also have a Full Time MBA from a top Indian B-School.


use your alumni network ?


----------



## samantja

diba_perfect said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm a newbie on this site and have been seeking Dubai/Gulf based openings since the past 1.5 months. Have been 'actively' trying my luck through Linkedin, Bayt, Monster, Naukri, Gulftalent, Dubizzle, Indeed et all. Unfortunately, the only interview calls I've received so far have been from Tier-2/3/4/shady companies like VamSystems and Microsystems. One look at the employer reviews of these firms on Glassdoor etc. makes you shiver!
> 
> My question is, how do I get to know of vacancies in the larger/more reliable MNCs etc.? Do Tier-1 companies source resumes via these popular job portals?
> 
> Thoughts/comments/suggestions are more than welcome!
> 
> 
> P.S. I'm an IT Project Manager based out of Bangalore with 9+ years experience and working with a global tech biggie. Also have a Full Time MBA from a top Indian B-School.


I am facing the same problem as you. I just dont get any replies from the corporates, i feel most of their positions get filled interally or through employee ref..

I was recently went for an interview to a very famous household brand in the UAE. They have a plush office in jabel ali. They made us 4 candidates wait fot 3 hours for the interview and the HR dint turn up. Finally we were interviewed by 2 admin ladies who asked me in these exact words words "how do you fire an employee".. i was zapped in my chair..all i could say was "excuse me"..


----------



## diba_perfect

sundayjob said:


> I would prefer to /snip/ site also doing good in 2014.


Really amazing! We're all convinced that you're a PhD in spamming to canvass for your own site.

Would appreciate if you had anything actually useful to add!


----------



## nectar_s

I feel dubizzle is bit good in responding. I just started applying for jobs couple of days before. yday i got a call from one employer - and asked me to come for interview in Dubai., but salary is very low - say 5k AED


----------



## samantja

nectar_s said:


> I feel dubizzle is bit good in responding. I just started applying for jobs couple of days before. yday i got a call from one employer - and asked me to come for interview in Dubai., but salary is very low - say 5k AED


Mostly SME advertise on Dubizzle, though the response is good. I have experienced that too. 

I feel the cost of living v/s the salaries average people get here is very high. 

I say this having lived in London!!


----------



## nectar_s

On an average how much a single person need for better survival in Dubai...


----------



## khazjesk

*My experience*



dizzyizzy said:


> Since this is such a recurrent topic, I thought we could have a thread for people to post their suggestions to new forum members looking for job opportunities in Dubai/UAE, especially those who are intending to move from overseas to find jobs in the region.
> 
> While there is no 'one size fits all' approach, there are still many things job seekers can do to land a job, and a wealth of advice is available from those of us who have been fortunate enough to find employment in Dubai. So please take a moment to share your tips and suggestions:
> 
> 
> How did you find your job?
> I just applied online by www.gulfnews.com:flypig:
> 
> 
> Did you get a job first and then moved to Dubai, or the other way around?
> I came on visit visa here and then applied and then later moved here
> 
> What things worked and didn't work for you?
> For me all worked great as i wanted:cheer2:
> 
> How was the hiring process for you, and how long did it take from the moment you were approached for the first interview, to your first day at work?
> My interview was only for approximately 8 min and i was selected.But my documents attestation process at my home country took two months so after that i came here.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your contributions.
> 
> 
> *FOR JOB SEEKERS:*
> 
> 
> Just a reminder that this thread is just meant just to be a general guide with suggestions and general advice. *As such, please do not use this thread to post job requests nor do ask people to find you a job.* No one should expect others to do the legwork for them and such types of requests will be deleted.
> 
> Use the search function! You would be surprised at how many times your same question has been asked before.
> 
> On that note, *please help us to keep this guide organized by not posting your questions here*. If after reading this thread, reading the numerous stickies, and doing a search in the forum you still can not find an answer, *please open your own separate thread* with the details about your profile and type of job you are seeking and hopefully other forum members will be able to give you advice for your specific situation, although the information on this thread and the stickies applies to the majority, unless you are in a very, very specialized field.
> 
> For a list of recruiters, check this post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...g-useful-info-about-dubai-uae.html#post345290.
> 
> Also visit this link for the *top 25 recruitment agencies in the UAE* Top 25 recruitment agencies in UAE (thank you nikkisizer)
> 
> Is also suggested to use Google and the search function in this forum to find more recruiters.
> 
> To get an idea of what kind of salaries and packages people get offered, check this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-offer-package-questions-post-yours-here.html
> 
> Thanks in advance for following the above guidelines, and best of luck with your job search.


Kindly try to accept short answers as some people like me dont like giving long answers


----------



## khazjesk

I have heard that Etihad Airways has more then 100 slots at the moment.Kindly apply as i am sure you will get a positive response.All the Best and dont give up...Cheers


----------



## khazjesk

nectar_s said:


> I feel dubizzle is bit good in responding. I just started applying for jobs couple of days before. yday i got a call from one employer - and asked me to come for interview in Dubai., but salary is very low - say 5k AED


If this is your first job in UAE then accept it...dont waste time...


----------



## nectar_s

khazjesk said:


> If this is your first job in UAE then accept it...dont waste time...


But the thing is i wont be able to save anything... What i earn would be just spent. Basically we move out of home country just for money.


----------



## Wak-Wak!

Geordie Jetsetter said:


> Don't know whether this has been said, but the only way to get a job throughout the Middle East (unless you want a teacher/cabin crew type role where there are career fairs in different countries OR are fantastically skilled with years of experience and get head-hunted) is to:-
> 
> *a) Be here
> b) Network
> c) See a
> d) See b
> 
> You can't beat meeting people face to face, if you want it bad enough, get on the plane.*


Great advice. This how to land jobs now in the U.S. oil patches. They want to see that you are dedicated enough to at least show up. I've been though Dubai 1/2 dozen times or more and get offered jobs just by hanging out in the hotel lounges and striking up conversations. A stark contrast to the dozens of resumes I've sent out online and have never gotten a reply. 

I'm currently swimming in that black gold in the Texas desert, but later this year will fly to the UAE and find work, as I miss that desert. :flame: The plan is hunker down for 2 months in an apartment, and beat the streets everyday to offices, then go out at night to the hotels and look for those that will hire. I'm confident I'll have an offer in 2 weeks. Most Americans won't take this gamble as it is a big financial risk. I'm only doing it as I have already been there and seen results. 

Anyways, my first post and this forum is full of great info. Thanks ya'll! :usa2:


----------



## tahir29

HI, 

Anybody aware of any companies that are hiring? I've tried agencies, websites etc but everyone are sooooo slow replying back. I either am over qualified or under qualified doesn't make sense. 

If anyone has any tips on "how to get a job or companies that are recruiting" let me know please? 

Thank


----------



## diba_perfect

tahir29 said:


> HI,
> 
> Anybody aware of any companies that are hiring? I've tried agencies, websites etc but everyone are sooooo slow replying back. I either am over qualified or under qualified doesn't make sense.
> 
> If anyone has any tips on "how to get a job or companies that are recruiting" let me know please?
> 
> Thank


I guess persistence and patience are the only two things which work in this job market. Persevere until you crack it. May take longer, but bet that it's worth the wait!

_The only thing standing between you and your goal is the BS story you keep telling yourself as to why you can't achieve it ~ Jordan Belfort_


----------



## Nathan101

Hi chaps, just looking for some advice

I am an electrical engineer currently based in Guildford, I am looking at a relocation to the ME, ideally Dubai. 

I have been in touch with a few uk based recruitment agencies over the past couple if weeks with no response from any companies. Is it worth speaking to some local recruitment guys, will they have more clout than the uk based guys? 

Cheers

Nath


----------



## tahir29

Thanks mate, that's all I'm doing persevering and being patient, I've applied to hotels, airlanes, top firms etc but had two responses back both companies wanted me to work in europe for a few months etc. if you have further advice please don't hesitate to contact me. 

Thanks

Tahir


----------



## Andrew RJOD

*lie of the land*

Hi all, 

i am currently in the process of moving to the UAE withing the next 5 to 10 months and i am looking for some information in relation to job opportunities, life experiences and all that that goes with moving abroad to start up. 

I am currently working as an architectural technologist with a few years experience, and i am proficient in auto cad, revit, photoshop sketch up and have experience in both domestic and commercial areas.

is there jobs out there for somebody like myself and would it be of much financial benefit

Regards

Andrew


----------



## Vxmm

Greetings!

Is anyone aware of companies hiring for HR positions in Dubai? Would it be beneficial for me to visit at the end of August and search for a job?


----------



## prateek6985

*Coming to Dubai by 15th may*

Hi Freinds,

I have taken a tourist visa and i will be in Dubai by 15th of may.

I look forward to get a job in the IT(business development, account Manager profiles).I have all together 9 years of experience with 6 Years in ( inside and direct sales).

I have connected and have been active on Linked in for a while now but have not been able to attract any company from their.

I have also registered on Bayt.com, dubizzlw, naukri gulf, monster gulf, and other websites..but no success  well i have need some help on the below points..really appreciate if you can take 2-3 minutes and help me on this job hunt...

1) i am coming on a tourist visa for 29 days but i want to extend the same in case if i do not find anything in 29 days..what is the procedure for that and how much will it cost me and should i ask an indian travelling agent to do this for me or i should seek someones help from Dubai?

2) i have heard that the CV for Dubai needs some specification so anyone please let me know or share a format as i have a 2nd a half page CV..also with a 12 liner cover page.

3) Should i attest my documents before coming or it can be done later? also does this has any dependency in finding a job?

4)I have heard that the best way to get responses is by applying onto the job on the local newspaper?

5)is may a good time to come and look out for a job because Ramadan starts on 28th..

Please please let me know your opinion on the same as i really look forward to seek some help from this forum before i arrive..also if anyone of you have any openings rekated to my profile please let me know..


regards
Prateek


----------



## joemate

Ramadan is around 28th June not May as far as I know...


----------



## stigu_b

Nathan101 said:


> Hi chaps, just looking for some advice
> 
> I am an electrical engineer currently based in Guildford, I am looking at a relocation to the ME, ideally Dubai.
> 
> I have been in touch with a few uk based recruitment agencies over the past couple if weeks with no response from any companies. Is it worth speaking to some local recruitment guys, will they have more clout than the uk based guys?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nath


I would recommend signing up to as many recruitment companies in Dubai as possible: See the list below. As they filter it prudishly I recommend focusing on the field and position you want.

It usually takes some time (tree months for me) before they start contacting you, but once it started I got about one call a day. So put your info in as early as possible.


nadia-me
monstergulf
bayt uae
charterhouseme
appleselection]
morganmckinley
iqselection.com
bacme
gulftalent

Sorry the system wouldnt let me put links, but google the avove companies and you will find them.


----------



## diba_perfect

*Dip in hiring?*

Has anyone else noticed a distinct reduction in the hiring rate over the past 15-20 days? e.g. I was receiving 3-4 recruiter calls (for IT PM openings) per week until early May, all of which seems to have suddenly stopped.

Anyone else feels the same?


----------



## sabified

diba_perfect said:


> Has anyone else noticed a distinct reduction in the hiring rate over the past 15-20 days? e.g. I was receiving 3-4 recruiter calls (for IT PM openings) per week until early May, all of which seems to have suddenly stopped.
> 
> Anyone else feels the same?



I've been told by many that hiring basically freezes during Ramadan here... maybe the slow down's begun


----------



## diba_perfect

Yea I've heard that before. But always thought June/Jul/Aug are the slowest months. Not quite sure why May day was called upon so early!

Anyone else got any inkling?


----------



## Sunder

Well before Ramadan there is an upward trend in the hiring pattern, as most of the expats are on leave or resigned(as schools are also closed in summers). During Ramadan, it is kinda slow but yes opportunities might pop up anytime. My wife is a Chartered Accountant and after 3 months of search she got thro on June 1st !!!


----------



## tahir29

Hi, 

I've been in Dubai since March and still waiting for agencies and companies to get back to my applications, can't believe i'll have to wait until ramadan now until everything picks up again, seems like a bad choice moving over here.


----------



## Sare10

So do you think (as a woman) looks are more important than qualifications?


----------



## Sare10

Hi - Please bare with me I'm new to this forum today!
I'm about to get married a week on Saturday and I'm going to join my new husband in Dubai. I currently work as a senior administrator / head of HR division in a busy factory. I don't really have any qualifications as such except "O" levels and the early CLAIT and RSI IT qualifications, but my experience is vast. What are the chances of me getting employed in Dubai? 
Can anyone help please!!?


----------



## dubai.fantastic

In the UAE, some employers prefer to have pictures on CVs and others don't, a lot of people would say that it is better to have a picture on your CV in the middle east, but it does not really matter whether you have or not.


----------



## Kathe

first you should have to prepare yourself so that you can crack the interview,and secondly always use to do registraton on the different job site portals so that you will be aware about the job notifications and always use to be in practice.


----------



## Hajoo

*Hello*

Hello all ,

I would like to know if there is any recruitment forums or Careers exhibitions organized in Dubai or abu dhabi if yes when does it take place ?

Currently , i am a Senior SAP consultant, and seems to be hard to apply online for IT positions in Dubai for someone based in Europe.

Thanks,


----------



## shah12

*Previous travel history*

Hi All,

I am from India. Want to come to Dubai for a job search. Wanted to ask if previous travel history is required to be declared as part of the tourist visa application or as part of the iqama (work visa) application. The reason i ask is because my visit visa to Canada was cancelled last year when i applied for a student visa. The student visa was also ofcourse refused. I was hoping to keep this issue under wraps for my dubai plans.


----------



## Hajoo

Please , Could someone share information regarding my request ?


----------



## syeduzairhaider

shah12 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from India. Want to come to Dubai for a job search. Wanted to ask if previous travel history is required to be declared as part of the tourist visa application or as part of the iqama (work visa) application. The reason i ask is because my visit visa to Canada was cancelled last year when i applied for a student visa. The student visa was also ofcourse refused. I was hoping to keep this issue under wraps for my dubai plans.


You don't need previous travel history.


----------



## Kathe

first of all one's duty should be to list out the whole job portals sites wherever they live and after listing it out do the necessary registration with al the originals proof and after that always use to update those sites to get calls for interview mailny update your CV and the relevant skills,it would be effective


----------



## Kathe

if someone is getting trouble in searching jobs or getting jobs one solution is there to take help of the job networking sites or job portals,so that they can easily register there with full details and contents as well as documents or resume and after registration always maintain the routine to update it regularly so that possibilty of getting job calls would be easy


----------



## diba_perfect

Kathe said:


> if someone is getting trouble in searching jobs or getting jobs one solution is there to take help of the job networking sites or job portals,so that they can easily register there with full details and contents as well as documents or resume and after registration always maintain the routine to update it regularly so that possibilty of getting job calls would be easy


Thanks Kathe. 

Calls from recruiters seem to have suddenly dried up in the last 1.5 months. Not sure if anyone else (in the IT sphere) is facing the same block. :-(


----------



## Jamie7

I am a 24 year old recently qualified chartered accountant. I'm giving serious consideration to leaving my job in the UK and moving to Dubai to live with my partner who works over there and then applying for jobs once I've moved. 

I would much appreciate any advice on this. 

Is it easy enough for someone with my qualification to get a job in Dubai? 

Does anyone have any similar experiences or any suggestions as to where I could apply to once I'm in Dubai?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kathe

to get job anywhere you should have to aware about the location as well as you should have knowledge about the job portal sites as well as the consultants that provide the wide range of job oppurtunity


----------



## Rubai

dubai.fantastic said:


> In the UAE, some employers prefer to have pictures on CVs and others don't, a lot of people would say that it is better to have a picture on your CV in the middle east, but it does not really matter whether you have or not.


I'm here almost a month and was looking for job. I have made a lot f research in the internet and with my friends who are here for long time and even who are in HR field as well. They all say that you should have picture. So I recommend you to have picture. There was times where I had call and been asked to send my full size photo. I have been looking for customer service jobs.

Cheers and good luck in job search


----------



## Rubai

*Recommendations*

Got the job recently. My viza is ready and need to exit to get it. Have been in Dubai since beginning of June. My recommendations for job seekers:

1. Be here in Dubai. From my country I have applied and waited for 5 month to get interview. But didn't get any. But here after 1 week started to get calls.

2. Networking; meet meet meet as many people as you can and ask for vacancies in their company. Once you are recommended things move faster here.

3. Try to send resumes on the employers own career sites.

4. And of course dubizzle, golftalent, bayt and etc.

5. Never give up :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:.


Cheers


----------



## Kathe

first of all to find or to get job updates in anywhere you should have to be fully prepared with your resumes,qualification details other documents,then with the support of various job portal sites as well as through other networks also you can able to find job easily


----------



## tharaba baker

Many thanks indeed @Rubai


----------



## walterindubai

Hey
i have done my graduation and MBA post graduation from India being a European citizen because one side of my family is European, also i have done courses in Portugal universities.
i have three years work exp from an US firm and an Indian automobile manufacturer. 

Is it possible to find a good management level job with my qualifications and nationality. ??
What would be my average salary ?
Are my degrees gonna be recognized as they are from India ??


----------



## Walter777

I found job by:
Applying on all major job sites.
Contacting companies where there are vacancies.
Speak with all your friends, acquaintance and friend's friends if possible.
It took about 3 months from the day of interview to the joining date.


----------



## tharaba baker

Many thanks. I got one through the same procedure but i want to change to a new one. Luckily am not tied to a 2year contract.


----------



## walterindubai

Walter777 said:


> I found job by:
> Applying on all major job sites.
> Contacting companies where there are vacancies.
> Speak with all your friends, acquaintance and friend's friends if possible.
> It took about 3 months from the day of interview to the joining date.


can u name a few sites ??


----------



## tharaba baker

What jobs are you looking for? There are some vacancies on my company's website?


----------



## tahir29

Hi, 

Taraba Baker - Hi, whats the company? I'm looking for a business analyst role, if your company is recruiting send me an email address so i can forward my resume. Thanks

Walter777 - Hi, what conpany are you working for also need they require a business analyst? send me an email address if so. 

thanks

I'm networking with you guys, so if you know anyone or can advise then please do so.


----------



## diba_perfect

tahir29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Taraba Baker - Hi, whats the company? I'm looking for a business analyst role, if your company is recruiting send me an email address so i can forward my resume. Thanks
> 
> Walter777 - Hi, what conpany are you working for also need they require a business analyst? send me an email address if so.
> 
> thanks
> 
> I'm networking with you guys, so if you know anyone or can advise then please do so.


Using the rope which Tahir has thrown, @Walter and @Taraba please let me know if you're looking for IT Project Managers.

Thanks!


----------



## tharaba baker

Www.transguardgroup.net/careers_vacancies.php
All the best.


----------



## tharaba baker

Wow IT th. U got to be lucky. That vacancy is there.
Am not an HR. Am just an SOS guy trying to help. We can be friends after.


----------



## tharaba baker

PS: the website gets updated with new jobs. If you dont get what u are looking for, dont you give up your hopes as yet. Just keep on checking on it.

All the best once again.

If i have put a smile on your face, you can as well pay it forward. 
Many thanks.


----------



## walterindubai

tharaba baker said:


> What jobs are you looking for? There are some vacancies on my company's website?


Having most of my exp in IT and majoring in Marketing as well as IT operations.
i am looking for a Project management profile..


----------



## tharaba baker

Habibi! 
Follow that website.


----------



## walterindubai

tharaba baker said:


> Habibi!
> Follow that website.


u are awesomeee....


----------



## tharaba baker

U will thank me later. Secure a job 1st for yourself.


----------



## SKALI

*Moving to Dubai*

Hi everyone,

Not sure if this is the correct thread to post in but i'll take my chances. I declare first-post-immunity from conviction of any offenses I may be unknowingly committing 

I'm a relatively new grad with a degree in Construction Management from California State University. I have roughly 1.5 years experience in the industry doing mainly estimating, contracts administration and assisting in project management. My nationality is Egyptian but I was born and raised in the USA and Australia, respectively. I understand and speak Arabic well but I consider English my native language.

My idea of a good job is one which pays me enough to rent a 1bd in a decent part of the city, pay bills etc., and generally just have a comfortable lifestyle for a single twenty-something (18k dirham/mo?). I currently reside in Australia but am planning on making my move in or around August of this year.

Can anyone tell me what my chances are of landing a good job in Dubai is? Could you highlight what my greatest selling point is for the UAE job market? It doesn't necessarily have to be in the construction industry.

Acceptable answer range: "You won't get a job, stay in Australia" ---> "I'd hire you right now!"


----------



## WLDubai

We've found that linkedin can work really well!


----------



## walterindubai

Guys, new development.. i just found out that educational qualification documents on my Labour card is only 10th school certificate..

Even if i find a new job, would it make a difference as i would be applying on my MBA degree ...  ??


----------



## pcmanchester2012

Hi all,

Quick intro - I'm a mid twenties single guy with no dependents looking to move to Dubai within the next 3 to (max) 6 months and I'm after a bit of advice.

Since leaving uni I've only worked for large western blue chips and I find it pretty easy to change companies in the UK as I've managed to craft a pretty nice looking CV due to the companies that I've worked for. My line of work is sales/account management within the FMCG industry and my experience to date has spanned sales for a brewery, retail management with a large UK supermarket chain, a strategy role with a UK food producer and most recently a sales role with a large health & beauty supplier.

However, I've found recruitment agencies in the UAE/Dubai particularly pretty difficult to deal with as they often don't get back to me. I never encounter this in the UK and so I suppose I'm looking for a tip on how to proceed in terms of finding roles. I'm registered on Bayt.com, GulfTalent and Akhtaboot.com but I get minimal 'CV views' despite optimizing my profile with keywords and applying for jobs.

I've found a UK headhunter who is connecting me at the moment with UAE firms but it's proving to be a long slog. Any other tips?

Also, in your experience, will firms which state a salary and not a wider package at the initial stages also offer items such as housing/travel allowances? I've had one role which I turned down at the initial stages which showed a base salary of around 275k AED only to later find out through a recruiter that the total package was actually closer to 400k AED... the problem is salary etc can be a difficult topic for the initial conversation.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Goin2Mea

*Thanks*



tharaba baker said:


> [CAREERS : TRANSGUARD GROUP]
> All the best.


Thank you for that link, @tharaba baker. Applied


----------



## tharaba baker

The pleasure is all mine.


----------



## tharaba baker

Almost everyth here is filtered.
Awesome.


----------



## TTDTTD

As I'm gearing back up on my continual loop of searching for jobs in Dubai (and other places around the world), applying for jobs in Dubai, and never hearing anything back from any of the jobs I apply for I decided to give this forum a shot again.

It seems like one of the challenges I'm facing is that my CV just doesn't get the attention of recruiters and hiring managers in Dubai even though I've applied for a number of positions that I am probably perfectly qualified (or even a little overqualified) for.

So, I think it would be interesting if anyone that has hiring/recruiting experience in Dubai had any general advice for preparing a CV that will actually get read by a recruiter/hiring manager in Dubai or just any advice in general.

A few that I already have down pretty well -

1. Be persistent.
2. Don't get discouraged.
3. Come to Dubai and and take resumes to recruiters and companies in person - I know this probably the most effective but it's also very impractical for a lot of people (myself included).


----------



## tharaba baker

@pcmanchester2012.
Am suggesting u come here on a visit visa and search. What do you think?
These guys prefer seeing sm1 physically.
Just my suggestion.


----------



## xenocrisis0153

If you DO come to Dubai on a short-visa just for the sole purpose of interviewing, do you get reimbursed for the costs associated with the travel once you get a job? I wouldn't want to bring all my belongings with me on the first journey, just to end up having to bring them all back home if my first tour is unsuccessful.


----------



## PAPP

TTDTTD said:


> As I'm gearing back up on my continual loop of searching for jobs in Dubai (and other places around the world), applying for jobs in Dubai, and never hearing anything back from any of the jobs I apply for I decided to give this forum a shot again.
> 
> It seems like one of the challenges I'm facing is that my CV just doesn't get the attention of recruiters and hiring managers in Dubai even though I've applied for a number of positions that I am probably perfectly qualified (or even a little overqualified) for.
> 
> So, I think it would be interesting if anyone that has hiring/recruiting experience in Dubai had any general advice for preparing a CV that will actually get read by a recruiter/hiring manager in Dubai or just any advice in general.
> 
> A few that I already have down pretty well -
> 
> 1. Be persistent.
> 2. Don't get discouraged.
> 3. Come to Dubai and and take resumes to recruiters and companies in person - I know this probably the most effective but it's also very impractical for a lot of people (myself included).


Hi!

I have tried to drop my CV in person, and it was refused in 90%of the recruitment agencies (BAC, Michael Page, Hays, etc...). Some of them even have posts on the doors saying they will not accept Cv's and that the only way is trough their website.

I have also tried to book meetings with recruitment agencies, and they never get back to me, or when they reply, is to say that If they found something that matches my profile, they will get in touch.

I dont understand how they work here. In Portugal, for example, the agencies are keen to meet candidates and talk to them.

Cheers,


----------



## QOFE

PAPP said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have tried to drop my CV in person, and it was refused in 90%of the recruitment agencies (BAC, Michael Page, Hays, etc...). Some of them even have posts on the doors saying they will not accept Cv's and that the only way is trough their website.
> 
> I have also tried to book meetings with recruitment agencies, and they never get back to me, or when they reply, is to say that If they found something that matches my profile, they will get in touch.
> 
> I dont understand how they work here. In Portugal, for example, the agencies are keen to meet candidates and talk to them.
> 
> Cheers,


I wouldn't take TTDTTD's post that seriously. It sounds like such a waste of time to run around and drop in CV's in person. It might have been the done thing before email and internet took over but then I think people faxed their CV's... 

Bear in mind that it is very quiet at the moment in the job market due to Ramadan. And after Ramadan you have Eid... What kind of job are you looking for? Maybe the ones you applied to don't have any suitable roles? Have you tried LinkedIn?


----------



## PAPP

QOFE said:


> I wouldn't take TTDTTD's post that seriously. It sounds like such a waste of time to run around and drop in CV's in person. It might have been the done thing before email and internet took over but then I think people faxed their CV's...
> 
> Bear in mind that it is very quiet at the moment in the job market due to Ramadan. And after Ramadan you have Eid... What kind of job are you looking for? Maybe the ones you applied to don't have any suitable roles? Have you tried LinkedIn?


Hi!

I have tried the approach of dropping the CV's directly in May (way before Ramadan).
I am looking for a job as Marketing Manager. I possess 10 years experience and a track record in Africa and Middle East.

I think if you know which companies you want to apply, its always good to pass by and drop the CV. As Marketing Manager is a very wide term, and you can work for so many different industries, its difficult to make a selection.....

Cheers!


----------



## miaux

Hi, 

Would like to share my journey of looking for a job, until I secured it, to give hope to the people out there. 

As many people, I wanted to move here for many reasons. It took me 6 months and 156 applications in total since the moment I sent my first application, until I got the interview that eventually lead to my current job. 

Here are some advise that worked for *me*:

- Never send the same cv to different job positions. Make / adjust your cv depending on the position you are applying for. For example, if in the job advertising it says " Experience using the 70-20-10 model for development purposes" then in your cv you should write " Used for development purposes the 70/20/10 model"...in other words, you should speak the same language as the company. Benchmark with other linkedin profiles who work in that company, understand which softwares or strategies they use, and adjust them in your CV. The recruiter would feel comfortable when he/she sees that you speak the same language. 

- Know your headhunter. Most of the positions are given to headhunters, so you need to see where they are from, and based on this, adjust your cv to their standards (how they are used to receive their information backhome). I had a British friend adjusting my CV to British standards (when I started using this "British" cv, thats when I started to receive the calls, and eventually got my job), and since I lived in Germany, I sent my info to German headhunters / Companies using the european standards ( Which also lead to calls), and so on. 

- Get a UAE number. Tell a friend to buy you one, or buy one if you are planning on visiting. If they call you and you are in your country, just say " Oh I was last week in Dubai, but since I am back in my country, I am happy to have a skype interview with you ( That worked for me). 

-Apply to positions you are only suitable to. Dont waste your time in positions you know you have no chance on getting. And it is more probable that you will get calls from similar industries you have experience in. ( Dont expect to get a call from a hotel if you have worked in manufacturing facicilites only)

- For europe: use the local websites for every country and filter by putting Dubai. While I was living in Germany, I used stepstone.de and monster.de, and in the search function I put Dubai, and saw positions that were not advertised in Dubai, but only in Germany, I applied based on european standards ( they care to reject you, they thank you for you application, you can call, them, etc). I also did the same for reed.co.uk and stepstone in netherlands...

- Company's website. This only work for big corporations. But they take forever... for example, I applied for a position in Etihad in December, they called me in March. For me the best website was indeed.ae, I checked every hour for new positions...

- Networking... been said so many times...

- In my personal opinion, I have never heard of someone getting a job by going to the headhunters office/ company... Better go to their homepage, apply and if you are suitable, they will call you. 

- Patience...

And well, as I stated, those things are the things that worked for ME.... take it as a guide or as you wish, and feel free to contact me in case you have any question/ advise


----------



## tharaba baker

@miaux. Many thanks indeed. 
This was of help.congs that you got a job.


----------



## Asimfrombombay

Is this time suitable to visit Dubai for Job Hunt? What's the job market condition. I think I should land in first week of October.


----------



## srsrikanth

*Is my expectation reasonable?*

Hi,

Need some help from the experienced people here. I have a total of 24 years of experience in IT industry. Been in all types of roles form technical to management. I am currently a Sr. Manager at a leading MNC in USA focused on Cloud and Big Data solutions. (Pre-sales and Marketing). I am at 150K US pa total package. I am a naturalized US citizen.

Recently I completed my MBA as well from a good university here. I am planning to move to Dubai to be closer to my aging parents. 

I am hoping I can get in to a Director level position with my experience and MBA in UAE. I am expecting 175K+ as total package. Is my expectation reasonable? Thoughts / Comments? 

Thanks.


----------



## WLDubai

dizzyizzy said:


> I personally think that finding jobs in Dubai/UAE is not that different from finding jobs 'back home'.
> 
> Apart from the fact that a lot of companies in the UAE are utterly useless at getting back to people? It can take upwards of 8 months sometimes to even get an email reply! Seems awfully slow....


----------



## WLDubai

Chocoholic said:


> One really big bit of advice I'd like to chip in with, is before sending your cv randomly to people who may or may not be in a position to hire others, is do some research on the companies/people you're sending them to!
> 
> People add me on Linkedin, then I get inundated with cv's - which all get deleted and thrown in the bin A. because I'm not in a position to be able to hire people B. they're applying for positions which our company does not use C. they're so badly written, I wouldn't even give it a second glance!
> 
> So for job seekers - do your research!


We wrote a nice guide for people looking for jobs on LinkedIn - could be of some use.... :fingerscrossed:

Ultimate LinkedIn Guide to get Job in Dubai - WorkLifeDubai.com


----------



## tahir29

WLDubai WLDubai - you are correct, i've been here few months and still no luck in finding a job.


----------



## tharaba baker

@Tahir. Have they called you yet?


----------



## tahir29

No, nothing!


----------



## tharaba baker

After tomorrow if nothing is changed, we initiate plan c.


----------



## tahir29

ok no problem! ill keep you informed...


----------



## tahir29

no luck with your company


----------



## tharaba baker

oh yeah. I finally admit. So any further plans?


----------



## shah12

Hi 
Since most people participating in this thread are already working in UAE, I wanted your kind guidance to a fellow aspiring worker.

I am expecting to receive a job offer soon. Whilst interviewing I did not declare one of my previous employers. The employment was only a few months and I didn’t leave on good terms with that employer. 

I wanted to know *what information on past employers does the UAE government request as part of the work visa/residency visa process*. The reason I ask is that I have also applied for Australian immigration and was afraid that the Australian immigration department in its background check on me would compare employers with the UAE government. I am afraid since I have declared all my employers (including this one) on my Australian immigration application. So when they see the difference, they might use this as grounds for rejecting my application.

Thank you dear friends very much


----------



## Marco Swimming

which sites advise me to search job?
Thanks


----------



## Pabs

Hlw right now i am in uk as student and want to move in dubai with my husband. I am registered nurse from my home country (Nepal) and have also done by bachelor in nursing from
Uk . I have been applying in hospitals of dubai but none of them are replying i want to work as nurse in Dubai. Can anybody help me out what shall i do ? Shall i go to dubai and find job or have to find job before i go to dubai


----------



## SJW11

Any chance of an update to the recruiters list linked into post #1? Some don't seem to be valid anymore.


----------



## tharaba baker

the website is weekly updated. y don't you give it a check and see if there's sth for you. 
BIG THANKS


----------



## ChiPRPro

Hi, Friends - First, I just want to thank all of you for 40 pages of unbelievably helpful information! I'm new to the site and learning slowly the job application process. I'm a 25 yr old American female currently living in the US with an America BA degree. I have been working for one of the higher regarded public relations agencies here since my graduation in 2010. My title is Senior Account Executive. I just left Dubai last week for vacation and all I can think about is returning! I haven't seen much about PR jobs on this site aside from a few closed posts. Does anyone have any tips on finding PR positions within the UAE? I'd be open to an agency or corporate role and have experience in all types of industries but have the most experience in tourism and healthcare. I've been reaching out to my personal network, searching LinkedIn and have profiles on Bayt, etc., but would love any tips you have!


----------



## wakeel_life

should i register with any recruitment agency after going to dubai on visit visa for job search or should find jobs in news paper,magazines and other sources and contact the employers directly.


----------



## tahir29

Network, network, and network........

Recruitment agencies all are rubbish hardly ever get back to you.


----------



## Hyden

wakeel_life said:


> should i register with any recruitment agency after going to dubai on visit visa for job search or should find jobs in news paper,magazines and other sources and contact the employers directly.


Target for at least 90 days and 100 applications for your dream job! But never sell yourself short.


----------



## MukyBrum

*Recent Process Grad from UK looking to move to UAE soon!*

Hi All am from the UK as I said and have been looking for a grad job for the past few months and its proven the job market in UK is pretty much dead so I decided to move to dubai.

I studied chem process eng and I am looking to join the oil and gas industry hopefully! and at this stage where to start from is not a problem for me and I am willing to work my way up.

when it comes to having a place to stay I have a family member already living in dubai and can sort me out with a place to stay so no problem there!

I heard alot of things about different ways of finding jobs in uae ranging from 1.go to the companies or the recruitment agencies and hand cv in yourself 2. going online on bayt ect..3. network network network..

Sooo... my question is which is the best way to approach this situation as I am looking to go in approx 2 months and is these specific places to network in the UAE when it comes to a specific industry!

p.s. is experience as huge of a problem as everyone is making it out to be as I have roughly a year's worth?!


----------



## moosa_ea

*Networking for a Job*

Hey Guys,

I've been reading this post and lot of folks mentioned that "Networking" is key to get a job in UAE. This is true even in US (I currently live in US) and I would go to Linkedin for networking. 

For jobs in UAE, what are some of the approaches would you guys suggest for networking. I already keyed in on Linkedin and would appreciate other suggestions...

Background (if this helps in formulating an advise): Degrees in Engineering & MBA and currently working as Program Manager. Expertise include Engineering Program Management, IT project management and global supply chain...

Thank you !!!


----------



## hmalij

I must say, I am at a loss in landing a job in UAE, or even an interview. I work as Project Manager, fluent in arabic, and currently deal with a lot of GCC customers. I have tried for over a year applying online in UAE, and nothing, not even interview. Here in the US, i turned down offers regularly, and almost weekly I turn down interviews; in UAE I have failed to get one in a year of looking. Networking is obviously a great idea, but when you are not around people in that country or reside there, it is hard to network with the right people.


----------



## The Rascal

hmalij said:


> I must say, I am at a loss in landing a job in UAE, or even an interview. I work as Project Manager, fluent in arabic, and currently deal with a lot of GCC customers. I have tried for over a year applying online in UAE, and nothing, not even interview. Here in the US, i turned down offers regularly, and almost weekly I turn down interviews; in UAE I have failed to get one in a year of looking. Networking is obviously a great idea, but when you are not around people in that country or reside there, it is hard to network with the right people.


It's simple really, you're not here, so 99/100 your cv gets dumped in the pre-screening. Unless you have a very specific unique skill that an employer wants you're p****** in the wind.

If you want a job here, you need to be here.


----------



## hmalij

The Rascal said:


> It's simple really, you're not here, so 99/100 your cv gets dumped in the pre-screening. Unless you have a very specific unique skill that an employer wants you're p****** in the wind.
> 
> If you want a job here, you need to be here.


Not too many people have the luxury to quit their existing job and just move to another country and find another...Most people usually get a job before moving.


----------



## The Rascal

hmalij said:


> Not too many people have the luxury to quit their existing job and just move to another country and find another...Most people usually get a job before moving.


I don't agree with your phrase MOST people, and can categorically say that is incorrect here. Very few positions are filled by overseas candidates, and those that are have either very specific skills, reputation and experience or are on the very bottom rung of the ladder - or are employed at mid level positions within Emirates for example.

Arabic speaking Project managers are 10 a penny here, what makes you so special that the employer should pay extra for you when they already have a huge pool of people here?


----------



## costelr

I've been working in the banking system for 23 years and I'm currently a branch manager.
I've done some research and found out that only locals can work as Branch Managers in the UAE, but I also have experience working as a Customer Service Executive, Sales Manager & Operations Manager. Do you know any recruitment agencies that are collaborating with banks? Also, do i have any chances of getting a job as a sales manager or a real estate broker? 
Do you have any recommendations when it comes to recruitment agencies I should contact? 

Thanks in advance and good luck in your job search


----------



## moosa_ea

The Rascal said:


> It's simple really, you're not here, so 99/100 your cv gets dumped in the pre-screening. Unless you have a very specific unique skill that an employer wants you're p****** in the wind.
> 
> If you want a job here, you need to be here.



Hmm... Would you suggest moving permanently before a job offer? Or Are you suggesting moving for couple of months for the sake of job search? I could move there for a month or two as part of job search but not sure if that's enough time to land one...

By the way, are there any head-hunters who market you to the employers (paid or non paid)? I know few well-established recruiters who does that here in USA, although it's not the norm.

Thanks in advance for all fruitful comments.


----------



## twowheelsgood

moosa_ea said:


> By the way, are there any head-hunters who market you to the employers (paid or non paid)?


There are plenty of people who will take your money and tell you that they are doing that, but doing nothing.


----------



## Vibin

Hi Mate,

Did you find a job using Visit Visa?


----------



## Honeydew

*Looking fro Banking roles in dubai*

Hi Guys

I am an experienced Banker (c10 yrs of experience) currently working in London. 

My wife has been offered a job in Dubai paying 14k aed pcm all in, the offer is on the table.

As you all know 14k isn't going to get us far. therefore, for us to make the move its crucial that I secure a job for myself. I have tried connecting with several recruitment agents and Talent Hunters in the UAE but to no avail.

I shall be grateful on some insight from members of this forum who could help me secure a decent mid-level management position in Dubai Bnaking sector.

Look forward to your response.

Best regards


----------



## jcbf

I'm planning to try CV Distribution here in Dubai - it costs 400 AED - are these things worth it?

I'm sorta desperate for a job right now.


----------



## Froglet

CV Distribution? What's that?


----------



## jcbf

@Froglet
Hmm, it's usually a website where you forward your Resume and then you pay them to literally send it to hundreds (if not thousands) of companies. They also offer Resume reviewing, cover letter services and similar stuff. (I'd rather do my own writing based on what I've been reading here hehehehe)

I've only heard about them last week since I've been job hunting. Try googling "cv distribution" and you'll see a lot of companies across the globe that offer those services.

Some say it works, while others say they're not worth the money. So I was hoping to get some feedback here.


----------



## omrano

jcbf said:


> @Froglet
> Hmm, it's usually a website where you forward your Resume and then you pay them to literally send it to hundreds (if not thousands) of companies. They also offer Resume reviewing, cover letter services and similar stuff. (I'd rather do my own writing based on what I've been reading here hehehehe)
> 
> I've only heard about them last week since I've been job hunting. Try googling "cv distribution" and you'll see a lot of companies across the globe that offer those services.
> 
> Some say it works, while others say they're not worth the money. So I was hoping to get some feedback here.


Any websites that are asking money for CV distribution or that kind of stuff, are a SCAM, do not use it, you will be throwing your money away.


----------



## tahir29

jcbf said:


> I'm planning to try CV Distribution here in Dubai - it costs 400 AED - are these things worth it?
> 
> I'm sorta desperate for a job right now.


what job you looking for?


----------



## jcbf

omrano said:


> Any websites that are asking money for CV distribution or that kind of stuff, are a SCAM, do not use it, you will be throwing your money away.


REALLY? 

I was about to forward payment via paypal. Thanks for the advice.

Not just here in Dubai but I've seen CV Distribution services also published targeting Westerners.


----------



## jcbf

tahir29 said:


> what job you looking for?


@tahir29
My work experience is in: Customer Service, Training and Quality Assurance

I left my country just to be with my wife (awww how sweet!). However, if I don't get a job soon, they're gonna take away my Visa. You know how it is...

I don't have a problem starting all the way back to "square one" with my career. I just want to be able to stay with my wife without fear of deportation, and then slowly rebuild my career (and hopefully support a family).


----------



## omrano

jcbf said:


> REALLY?
> 
> I was about to forward payment via paypal. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Not just here in Dubai but I've seen CV Distribution services also published targeting Westerners.


I have seen some people, even westerners, get scammed by websites claiming that they will forward your CV to mutliple companies and then nothing happened.
They depend on job seekers` desperation to find a job, and the fact that they have been searching for so long without a result, so they would be willing to pay money just to get a chance or try something new.
DO NOT give up, keep searching.


----------



## leicesterboy

In my experience, LinkedIn is the best place to look and find for jobs. Thats where i got my job from, you just need to follow the right people. such as talent hiring groups. Also search for companies and click "jobs". for example search "emirates airlines" and click "jobs" and ull see all the available opportunities. and to get even closer search for "HR emirates" so you can connect with the HR and message your cv to them personally.
hope this helps guys


----------



## tahir29

Thanks @ Leicesterboy.

What's your profession?


----------



## leicesterboy

@tahir29 

i work as a marketing specialist for a ecommerce site in dubai
and i also run a wholesale online business on the side, that supplies from dubai to uk.

wbu ?


----------



## tahir29

I'm a Business Analyst by trader but currently looking for work in Dubai, market is very tough alot of competition.


----------



## jamalu

I have been working in dubai for 6 years and this is my second job now. my first job was in a small size logistics firm. I joined in to learn the job and gain experience. 5 years later i moved various position inside the firm and faced lots of situations and learned well. Then i started looking for a new job. One month later on my job hunting i started to get interview calls. I selected a company which i felt suitable to work and gain more experience.


----------



## tahir29

I'm trying but not receiving any calls at the moment and when I do receive calls from agencies they advise they have positions and never get back to me.


----------



## miaux

@tahir29, 

thought you had an offer last month, or so you posted...


----------



## tahir29

Pay was so low I'd be literally working for free, plus long hours, 25% increase in wages after 2 years. So I declined the offer, If I was single, I might have considered but I'm not therefore unable to accept low salaries.


----------



## jcbf

My mobile phone rang this morning. From the manner of questioning I received from the caller, I got excited and thought ,"FINALLY! AN INTERVIEW!" (or maybe even a job offer)

Of course the joy was short lived when the voice told me that "he" would forward my resume to "the whole frigging Gulf region" for at an x number of times in a span of 180 days - all for the sum of 198 USD!

Now I know where the CV's and resume's go when you post them online. 

C-R-A-P

Well, for all I know, he's just some phone agent being paid to do his job.

In case you wanted to know what company called so you'd know what to expect from them: monster(dot)india

Some companies really know how to make a play on people's emotions.


----------



## llkind

Can you please expound (or be more specific) on the "Passport and skin color"?


----------



## The Rascal

llkind said:


> Can you please expound (or be more specific) on the "Passport and skin color"?


What is there to expand upon? Your passport and skin colour has a direct effect on your salary in a lot of cases.


----------



## The Rascal

amelia_pond said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have some suggestions for you. My friend tried to find a job and browsed jobs on different websites. There are several ones he likes most of all. There is a plenty of jobs there, an enormous count of different industries with wide range of salaries.
> 
> bolfox.com
> jobsindubai.com
> bayt.com
> dubaijobs.net
> uaestaffing.com


jobsindubai.com is a total con, and it's all over the press. If you really used that site you're out of pocket and have been conned.

If not perhaps you work for them.

They're based in Canada and are a total scam company.


----------



## RAD666

Hi,

I'am an Advertising professional from Mumbai, India with 4 + years of client services/brand management/marcom work experience. 
Dubai Visit Date: April 12 th (1 month visa)

After a lot of reading and research i have come upon the following strategy for job hunt in Dubai:
Dubai POA:
*hr cos
*list of co
*job portals
* above 3 get dir contact with main ppl and walk in with cv after appointment or walk in
*references
*adjust cover and resume acc to job description by recruiter
*hr cos in Mumbai contact before going
*linkedin, facebook, twitter networking with co hr and recruiters (follow co groups)
*follow up after sending emails to hr or recruiter by phone

If anyone who has already got a job in Dubai or in process can add to any more info to the to-do-list above it would be helpful. Since i have a month for the job hunt which is too less a time (deep regret) hope you can give me some useful tip.

Thank you and wish you all luck. 

Kind Regards,

RAD
Advertising professional looking for Job in Dubai


----------



## Ramibo

I was recruited through an agency here in Dubai called Guildhall. They are mainly in to construction and engineering. Seemed to know what they were doing and the process of moving me over from Qatar was smooth. Great to be in the UAE by comparison to that place


----------



## RAD666

Hi Ramibo,

Thank you for the information. 

Kind regards,

RAD


----------



## Dataram

*Want to work in Accounts In UAE*

laneear all
I am From Nepal having 7 years experience in Accounts,Finance and Purchaser in Qatar, I have completed MBA in accounts i would like to work in UAE as Accounts,Storekeeper or suitable position. I request to everyone to assist me, i will thankful with you. I can join as soon as possible.
Thanking You
With Best Regards


----------



## pamela0810

Dataram said:


> laneear all
> I am From Nepal having 7 years experience in Accounts,Finance and Purchaser in Qatar, I have completed MBA in accounts i would like to work in UAE as Accounts,Storekeeper or suitable position. I request to everyone to assist me, i will thankful with you. I can join as soon as possible.
> Thanking You
> With Best Regards


Hello and welcome to the forum. Please take a moment to read the forum rules. Posting personal information is against the rules.

Thanks!


----------



## The Rascal

Dataram said:


> laneear all
> I am From Nepal having 7 years experience in Accounts,Finance and Purchaser in Qatar, I have completed MBA in accounts i would like to work in UAE as Accounts,Storekeeper or suitable position. I request to everyone to assist me, i will thankful with you. I can join as soon as possible.
> Thanking You
> With Best Regards


An MBA in accounts and you'll take a storekeeper role?

Wow.


----------



## Roxtec Blue

The Rascal said:


> An MBA in accounts and you'll take a storekeeper role?
> 
> Wow.


Interesting as the Master of Business Administration is a generalist qualification with electives. There is no MBA Accounts as per AMBA.


----------



## Wael123

Hello everyone, I have read every single comment made towards this topic and I do find a lot of the information to be quite useful. However, I have a few questions and hope I could be redirected in the right direction. I have always wanted to work in Dubai but I see all these adds that demand education and well to be honest I don't have much of it. I finished high school and went to college but did not like what I was learning. (International Business Administration). I am a very fast learner and work hard. Numbers and business have always been what I strive for and I have experience in labor work(landscaping) and call centers(customer service and sales representative). So it leads me to ask what your suggestions might be for me. I was born and raised in Montreal city Canada and am 23y/o I speak english french and arabic perfectly and I know that I could make a great living out there. Was just thinking about it so any kind of suggestion would be nice to know. Thanks!


----------



## rsinner

Wael123 said:


> Hello everyone, I have read every single comment made towards this topic and I do find a lot of the information to be quite useful. However, I have a few questions and hope I could be redirected in the right direction. I have always wanted to work in Dubai but I see all these adds that demand education and well to be honest I don't have much of it. I finished high school and went to college but did not like what I was learning. (International Business Administration). I am a very fast learner and work hard. Numbers and business have always been what I strive for and I have experience in labor work(landscaping) and call centers(customer service and sales representative). So it leads me to ask what your suggestions might be for me. I was born and raised in Montreal city Canada and am 23y/o I speak english french and arabic perfectly and I know that I could make a great living out there. Was just thinking about it so any kind of suggestion would be nice to know. Thanks!


for an expat with no specialised skills like you, the best (and probably the only way) would be to get in touch with friends and contacts in the city to get a foot into the door. You could probably get some kind of customer facing roles, but the pay would generally not be fantastic (most likely less than 3-4K AED per month tops)


----------



## tahir29

How long does it take for a visa to be processed? My paperwork was sent last Thursday.
2-3 weeks?


----------



## rsinner

tahir29 said:


> How long does it take for a visa to be processed? My paperwork was sent last Thursday.
> 2-3 weeks?


Depends on the company and the PRO. I have seen this taking a couple of days, and I have seen this getting delayed inordinately as well.


----------



## tahir29

Ok thanks, I've messaged my HR lady who advised it's being processed and visa can be approved anytime


----------



## solid524

@tahir29 How long it take u to secure a job?


----------



## tahir29

about 11 months, had other jobs offers throughout the year but pay was far to less for me to accept especially being married, I couldn't commit to a low salary so I just kept applying and being patient and got my break through last month. 

Also depends on what line of work you are looking for? some industries are most saturated than others.

Are you working in Dubai?



solid524 said:


> @tahir29 How long it take u to secure a job?


----------



## solid524

@tahir29 Thanks for replying bro. I'm not in Dubai yet I'm planning to fly over next month and stay for about a month or 2.

Currently I'm a senior financial analyst - chartered accountant and I have over 10 years experience with my last 5 years with NHS.

Realistically do you think one month is enough to find something?


----------



## tahir29

Similar background to me then, I was an analyst at NHS prior to moving to Dubai. taking into account your line of work is similar to mine, I doubt 1 month will be enough, all about who you know over here, but from my experience I very much doubt you will get a lot done in a month. 

Have a try and let me know how you get on. 




solid524 said:


> @tahir29 Thanks for replying bro. I'm not in Dubai yet I'm planning to fly over next month and stay for about a month or 2.
> 
> Currently I'm a senior financial analyst - chartered accountant and I have over 10 years experience with my last 5 years with NHS.
> 
> Realistically do you think one month is enough to find something?


----------



## solid524

Thanks @tahier29 for your help. I will probably try 1 month first see how it goes then probably can afford 1 more month after that. I'm hopping my ACCA help me out a bit.

Are you ACCA qualified? Does it really matter if you are qualified accountant or not?


----------



## tahir29

Mate, I'm not ACCA qualified but the problem you will have is Pakistanis and Indians are also ACCA qualified and are willing to accept jobs with low salaries therefore you might find it difficult. 

I can recall having an interview at Micheal Page and on my way to reception indian chap asked me in the lift, if I knew anyone hiring, i asked "have you spoken to Micheal Page, they have positions depending on what line of work", he replied saying he was looking for an accountant job for his wife who has over 20 years experience. 

Come and give it a go and see how it goes. 



solid524 said:


> Thanks @tahier29 for your help. I will probably try 1 month first see how it goes then probably can afford 1 more month after that. I'm hopping my ACCA help me out a bit.
> 
> Are you ACCA qualified? Does it really matter if you are qualified accountant or not?


----------



## solid524

Thanks @tahier29 I appreciate you taking time out to answer my questions.

I'll give it a go and see what happens, I've had few interview on skype in the last few of months but like you say pay wasn't good.

Congratulations on securing a job  you must have worked really hard to get it.


----------



## tahir29

Give it a go and see what happens. 

Obtaining a job is a challenge but still not enough as i've had my work visa rejected for an absurd reason so 50/50 whether i'll be able to work here.


----------



## solid524

@tahier29 how did your visa app go? I hope you managed to sort it


----------



## tahir29

Yeah, Thankfully I have ppl who are pretty well connected so it got resolved as I did all the work my PRO were useless.


----------



## solid524

Well done! Congratulations


----------



## tahir29

Thanks!

Are you working


----------



## snowmel

leicesterboy said:


> In my experience, LinkedIn is the best place to look and find for jobs. Thats where i got my job from, you just need to follow the right people. such as talent hiring groups. Also search for companies and click "jobs". for example search "emirates airlines" and click "jobs" and ull see all the available opportunities. and to get even closer search for "HR emirates" so you can connect with the HR and message your cv to them personally.
> hope this helps guys


I have done all you had mention that but til now nothing.


----------



## snowmel

May anyone kind to share some job leads 

Thank you so much


----------



## solid524

@tahier29 I'm working now but in UK, I'm flying over to dubai on the 16th of April and start looking for something there.


----------



## tahir29

Good luck. Arrange some interviews as market will start to slow down for ramadan


----------



## nabeelnaz

*Job Search Strategy...*

Dear Members,

I have came to UAE for a job search on 15-Feb-2015 on a visit visa and hold around 11 years of management experience in Supply Chain, Logistics and Warehousing. My resume is also as per UAE standards.

I have been applying since the day I arrived here but haven't received a single call for interview. Some people are telling me that it is not job season in UAE and others have a different version of the story. I am confused.

I wanted to have an expert advise as what is wrong, I mean, is really UAE market undergoing hiring blockade right now or is there something else I need to take care of?

Please accept my sincere apologies if this question has already been answered. I went through the whole trail of this discussion but found nothing related.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## AKHURRAM

*Planning to come to dubai for job*

Dear friends
I am from PAKISTAN amd i am planning to come to dubai in the end of march 2015 for a month to find job 
i am Web Designer(mob app designing, print media, websites, html, css, responsive) with a good experience of office management and administration 

do u think i will get job easily?
what would be the expected selary
how much money should i take with me 
in case
i. if my friend offer me free residence
ii. if i have to pay for accomodation

what necessery things should i bring with me
should i take jeanz or dress pant with dress shirts or casual shirt with casual boot shoes 
or can jeans and casual shirts will work for interview or proper shirt tie shoes sort of ?

what will be the expendicture for 
1. cheap food
2. mobile with internet
3. tea etc 
4. transport (cheapest source)
5. any other thing that i forget to include.

pls brothers reply me


----------



## Domi82

Hi, has anyone heard anything about temporary positions or even day or weekly jobs in Dubai? I'm on spouse visa here and just looking for something to get me out of the house sometimes and bring some extra money


----------



## DreamingStranger

Out of curiosity has anyone successfully used Linkedin to get a job?

Is it worth the hype?


----------



## imac

DreamingStranger said:


> Out of curiosity has anyone successfully used Linkedin to get a job?
> 
> Is it worth the hype?


yes... 

not me personally, but i know several who have... but in all cases, they were approached for opportunities, they were not the ones doing the approaching.... 

i also get approached all the time... i'm just not interested in moving anywhere yet...


----------



## snowmel

nabeelnaz said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I have came to UAE for a job search on 15-Feb-2015 on a visit visa and hold around 11 years of management experience in Supply Chain, Logistics and Warehousing. My resume is also as per UAE standards.
> 
> I have been applying since the day I arrived here but haven't received a single call for interview. Some people are telling me that it is not job season in UAE and others have a different version of the story. I am confused.
> 
> I wanted to have an expert advise as what is wrong, I mean, is really UAE market undergoing hiring blockade right now or is there something else I need to take care of?
> 
> Please accept my sincere apologies if this question has already been answered. I went through the whole trail of this discussion but found nothing related.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


I cant send you inbox message


----------



## vigat

I am from US and willing to relocate to Dubai. I am looking for a Test Manager opportunity in Dubai and hold around 12 years of experience in testing and requirements analysis. I have been applying since last year and not gotten any response so far. Could someone please provide guidance and insights to find a job? Thanks much!


----------



## imac

vigat said:


> ...Could someone please provide guidance and insights to find a job?...


1. apply to companies in the same industry where your 12 odd years of experience come from...

2. read the 47-ish odd pages of this thread and other similar threads for very similar questions and the responses from people who repeatedly patiently keep answering...

3. then after you have done your homework, if you have a question that is a bit more specific than "hi i wanna come to dubai how do i get a job" please ask and im sure someone will patiently answer...


----------



## cick0

Greetings to all forum members,

i've read the whole thread and found usefull stuff. I want to thank you all for the time u've spend to explain to us and help. 

I have the same case as most of our forum friends. Applying in anyway i can. But the response is poor....

I live in Dubai for 4 months with my wife, and i had some issues with my previous employer, but now its solved. I am applying any way possible, but as i was writing response is poor. If any one have any information regarading Night Club, Restaurant, Bar Managment please i would be more than thankfull if you can provide infos. I've tried dubbizle, catererglobal,bayt,hozpitality,hospitalityonline....

Thank guys one more time for sharing your experience with us 

Grettz


----------



## dhan1111

I am a sr. SW/HW/systems engineer with 12 yrs experience in the US but an Indian national. I have MS degree from US and currently live and work in US but want to move to Dubai for personal reasons. I applied for 200+ jobs through Dubizzle/Bayt/LinkedIn and company career websites (MSFT/Cisco/HP/IBM/Emirates/Etisalat/Etihad/Du) in the last 2 months but received 0 responses.

Is it because:

(1) UAE/Dubai is a consumption Geo (as in its a big market just to consume tech. products hence sales tech. engineers/managers are in higher demand than the ones who develop/architect products and solutions) and almost all the jobs I applied to had a sales prerequisite (while I have none of it) OR

(2) Is it because I am far away in the US and employers readily get people locally so why would they source someone from so far paying for my travel/hotel, etc.? In this case, I might consider traveling to Dubai for a month to apply for jobs, in person -but would it help?

I am getting very good offers from MSFT/Amazon (Seattle WA and Bay Area) in the US and planning to apply to Apple (Cupertino CA) next month too. Why am I not getting a single response for my applications from Dubai?

Getting a bit restless and little frustrated

Please help!


----------



## Shobit Khanna

Hi all,

thank you for all the knowledge transfer. This is my first post so hopefully not breaking any rules 

For years now I have explored jobs in Dubai on and off (while based in NZ and now Australia). I think its time to amp up. I have now gained 6 years marketing experience (3 in airline marketing and 3 in IT marketing) and am now looking to find a marketing manager(lead/demand generation in IT and SaaS) position in Dubai. As an NZ citizen I would expect to see around an AED30k base (realistic?), oh and I would be coming with my wifey who would eventually get a job there too. 

I guess I have 2 questions really:

1. To visit Dubai and apply? or to apply while based in Australia? (the former is risky but I have a cousin based in Dubai so low accommodation cost)

2. What should an ideal CV look like to appeal to the UAE market and *what other documents are required*? I found a website but not sure if its accurate dubaiemploymenttips.com/resume-cv/

Thank you in advance to all for taking time and posting and really paying it forward. I look forward to hearing back.

Shobit


----------



## JacquesEsterhuizen

*Dubai Jobs*

Has anyone here used a website called "Dubai Jobs". They charge a refundable US$85to connect applicants and employers.
They claim my CV received 120 hits in 2 days. I am in the property industry.

Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## rsinner

JacquesEsterhuizen said:


> Has anyone here used a website called "Dubai Jobs". They charge a refundable US$85to connect applicants and employers.
> They claim my CV received 120 hits in 2 days. I am in the property industry.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any assistance.


Most likely a scam.


----------



## JacquesEsterhuizen

Thanks


----------



## jamilayz

Hi, I am currently working as a Mechanical Design Engineer in the Oil & Gas industry in the UK & have 5 years experience. I am looking to relocate to Dubai with my wife as UK Oil & Gas Industry is really suffering with Job Cuts, pay freezes, etc. What are the chances of finding a job in Dubai ? Should I start looking on the websites but most of the jobs are advertised through recruitment agencies which is not my first choice.

Thanks.


----------



## Mr. SkinCare

dizzyizzy said:


> Since this is such a recurrent topic, I thought we could have a thread for people to post their suggestions to new forum members looking for job opportunities in Dubai/UAE, especially those who are intending to move from overseas to find jobs in the region.
> 
> While there is no 'one size fits all' approach, there are still many things job seekers can do to land a job, and a wealth of advice is available from those of us who have been fortunate enough to find employment in Dubai. So please take a moment to share your tips and suggestions:
> 
> 
> How did you find your job?
> 
> Did you get a job first and then moved to Dubai, or the other way around?
> 
> What things worked and didn't work for you?
> 
> How was the hiring process for you, and how long did it take from the moment you were approached for the first interview, to your first day at work?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your contributions./QUOTE]
> 
> Don't just post your CV and profile to job listing sites. CALL THEM or Search for Walk in interviews. You can also do walk in to establishments that you think you can work with and submit your CV.


----------



## OmarNagi

rsinner said:


> Most likely a scam.


I do agree.. it is a scam and you will find few websites that asks you to pay money to use their useless and outdated services.


----------



## urfankhaliq

What do people think of having a UAE number that is accessible in the UK. Would that boost chances of getting calls regarding jobs?

Im based in the UK and get calls DAILY form recruitment agencies here in the UK as I am registered with job boards/LinkedIn etc but never get a response/call regarding any jobs I apply for in the UAE. Could the fact that Im not in the UAE or have a UAE number be a factor??


----------



## Stevesolar

urfankhaliq said:


> What do people think of having a UAE number that is accessible in the UK. Would that boost chances of getting calls regarding jobs?
> 
> Im based in the UK and get calls DAILY form recruitment agencies here in the UK as I am registered with job boards/LinkedIn etc but never get a response/call regarding any jobs I apply for in the UAE. Could the fact that Im not in the UAE or have a UAE number be a factor??


Hi,
Possibly may help - but it's a bit more complex than that.
If you have rare and special skills that an employer is after - then they will contact you, wherever you are located.
If you have a more standard CV and skillset that broadly matches that of many other candidates who are already in the UAE - then you will be overlooked at the screening stage.
I help a few local companies with their recruitment. One company recruited three sales people from the UK, who had never worked in this region before. They had a steep learning curve and took a long time to be really productive for the company. In fact - two of them never made the grade and were let go. I helped the company to recruit new people and we chose people who had been here for a few years and who were already working in the same industry (not competitors) but with shared clients.
They already knew the country, culture, customers and already had driving licenses and an apartment. They were productive from day one and have been a great success.
Hope the above helps
Cheers
Steve


----------



## urfankhaliq

Thanks for the quick response!

So basically I either need to stand out from the crowd and be super amazing or I just wait to be lucky one day! 

Is there anything that can be done to help whilst being in the region? I'm due to be in Dubai and Abu Dhabi for 10 days in September this year on holiday. Anything I could do whilst there to help me in my job search?


----------



## despaired

It is very frustrating in Dubai, and can easily be very tiresome. My partner and I live in Dubai since 1,5 years, and I have a decent job. However the company he was employed in Dubai has shut their offices few months ago. He is Indian, and would prefer to work in HR, Business Development etc. Has a Masters Degree and few years of experience. It seems that competition is though and nationality plays a big role, and the responses have been very few, if at all. Guess we all just have to keep on trying.


----------



## urfankhaliq

My biggest issue is that i am unable to go and stay in Dubai for a month or 2 and look for a job. I need to find one before i move 

Im in Dubai for a weeks break in September but I doubt a week is enough to get anything done.

Can anyone recommend some good recruitment agents I could contact before I go to Dubai in September? Is it worth me going to Dubai for my holiday with a few copies of my CV?


----------



## Stevesolar

urfankhaliq said:


> My biggest issue is that i am unable to go and stay in Dubai for a month or 2 and look for a job. I need to find one before i move
> 
> Im in Dubai for a weeks break in September but I doubt a week is enough to get anything done.
> 
> Can anyone recommend some good recruitment agents I could contact before I go to Dubai in September? Is it worth me going to Dubai for my holiday with a few copies of my CV?


Hi,
Unless you are very lucky - you would be unlikely to secure a job in Dubai whilst on holiday there for a week.
Most people either secure a job from afar (especially those with high demand jobs or very unusual qualifications - typically doctors and teachers can get jobs directly from abroad) or they get on their bike and stay in Dubai for 2-3 months and very actively job hunt. Even this may not be fruitful but it works for a lot of people.
Frankly - I have not been impressed with recruitment agents in the UAE - that is from both sides as a candidate and when I was looking to hire staff.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## ReefPony

Quick question on finance jobs in Dubai. I'm American and about to enter my MS program in finance. I have a few years experience in the investments field along with several more in logistics. By the time I graduate (1 year program) I will either be a CFA Level II or III candidate.

My main interest is equity research and I know several of the top banks have research teams based in Dubai. I'm also interested in some other areas, in general.

What is the general landscape for finance jobs like in Dubai at the present? Compared to locations like New York or London, how competitive is the market and is it a viable possibility as either a first choice or "backup" to those markets?


----------



## Moonrise

Hello everyone

Thank you everyone who has provided valuable information and their inputs and experiences about job search process in Dubai/UAE. 

While going through the thread found a site called Dubai BB. I did go through its jobs section. Most jobs advertised have general email accounts such as gmail, hotmail, as contact details. And absolutely no mention of the company name. 

My question is, are these valid job postings? Any one here has experience about applying to jobs on that site? 

Any information on this would be most helpful. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## gemt2015

Hello all,

I am currently in the UK and have been to Dubai several times and am really keen on moving over there. I am a recent graduate in the environmental sector and have 2 years experience. I would be more than willing to go into the environment and sustainability sector. So if any of you know, what is that industry like in Dubai at the moment? Are there many opportunities for recent graduates? I understand this is difficult for any of you to say without looking at my CV and experience, but just a general overview would be good to know. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Rascal

gemt2015 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am currently in the UK and have been to Dubai several times and am really keen on moving over there. I am a recent graduate in the environmental sector and have 2 years experience. I would be more than willing to go into the environment and sustainability sector. So if any of you know, what is that industry like in Dubai at the moment? Are there many opportunities for recent graduates? I understand this is difficult for any of you to say without looking at my CV and experience, but just a general overview would be good to know.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


google MASDAR


----------



## Ibraheemovic

Is all good guys and ladies. 

Getting a job is by luck to some of us while, some are favoured due to the fact that, they're from a particular country, continent or are preferred by the employer advertising the vacancies because, its not by what you have as qualification sometimes.

* One thing I have come to understand whenever it comes to searching and securing a job in the U.A.E. is that, you need to use all the resources available at the point when searching for employment: online job portals, walk interviews, genuine agents and et cetera...

* Never enter the U.A.E with a 30 days (one month) visa because, lots of Indians and Pakistani guys i've shared room with, who entered the U.A.E with the aforementioned day/month ended up returning home w/o getting any job. This is such a bummer since most companies advertising would probably be contacting all or any shortlisted candidate like 20 to 25 days after the ads was posted.


----------



## Here i am

Emirates related:

Hi all,

I'm in a situation where I accepted a job offer from Emirates (VERBALLY - have not signed anything or seen the detailed contract) only a few days ago but am now expecting a counteroffer from another company by Wednesday this week. I know this company is looking to pay 6k more per month in salary, and is equally market-leading in its industry.

Does anybody have any thoughts on reneging on a verbal acceptance four or five days after verbally accepting it. My belief is it's fine, other than the obvious burning of bridges/relationships.
Anybody from Emirates/dnata recruitment care to share any insights into the process and what the impact might be on me from reneging after verbally accepting.

Any thoughts appreciated. Thanks all!


----------



## Goods

HI,just visit the Gulf News and make announcement .it will help.


----------



## Ibraheemovic

Here i am said:


> Emirates related:
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm in a situation where I accepted a job offer from Emirates (VERBALLY - have not signed anything or seen the detailed contract) only a few days ago but am now expecting a counteroffer from another company by Wednesday this week. I know this company is looking to pay 6k more per month in salary, and is equally market-leading in its industry.
> 
> Does anybody have any thoughts on reneging on a verbal acceptance four or five days after verbally accepting it. My belief is it's fine, other than the obvious burning of bridges/relationships.
> Anybody from Emirates/dnata recruitment care to share any insights into the process and what the impact might be on me from reneging after verbally accepting.
> 
> Any thoughts appreciated. Thanks all!


 "Does anybody have any thoughts on reneging" Did you meant, renegotiating?

If that's what you meant, well yes, you should try renegotiating with the, if they fail to come to terms with you, then, that would be the right time to come in and let them know about the 6k offer, and so, they will understand that, you are going for that other 6k offer obviously  , even w/o you telling them you're not interested in their offer anymore.

I hope that helps.

Ibraheemovic Dubai :spit:


----------



## Ibraheemovic

urfankhaliq said:


> What do people think of having a UAE number that is accessible in the UK because, I have seen certain vacancies which specifically and explicitly were asking for a UK nationality and such coy won't hesitate to contact you regards the job no matter where you are. Would that boost chances of getting calls regarding jobs?
> 
> Im based in the UK and get calls DAILY form recruitment agencies here in the UK as I am registered with job boards/LinkedIn etc but never get a response/call regarding any jobs I apply for in the UAE. Could the fact that Im not in the UAE or have a UAE number be a factor??


Probably if you are a UK citizens but, for other certain nationalities, I doubt if it would yield any result because, I have been there and done before I had to enter the U.A.E with a tourist visa, search for a job and :juggle: voala!


----------



## Ibraheemovic

Moonrise said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Thank you everyone who has provided valuable information and their inputs and experiences about job search process in Dubai/UAE.
> 
> While going through the thread found a site called Dubai BB. I did go through its jobs section. Most jobs advertised have general email accounts such as gmail, hotmail, as contact details. And absolutely no mention of the company name.
> 
> My question is, are these valid job postings? Any one here has experience about applying to jobs on that site?
> 
> Any information on this would be most helpful.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



@Moonrise, they are definitely not legit. And just so you know, there are so many scam site claiming to be companies recruiting and this is just their ways to get infos and contact details and et cetera


----------



## Stevesolar

Ibraheemovic said:


> "Does anybody have any thoughts on reneging" Did you meant, renegotiating?
> 
> If that's what you meant, well yes, you should try renegotiating with the, if they fail to come to terms with you, then, that would be the right time to come in and let them know about the 6k offer, and so, they will understand that, you are going for that other 6k offer obviously  , even w/o you telling them you're not interested in their offer anymore.
> 
> I hope that helps.
> 
> Ibraheemovic Dubai :spit:


No - they meant reneging - which means going back on your word.
Can't comment on your particular potential employer - but going back on your word is pretty common in this region - especially by employers!
If you did not sign anything - then there is no problem.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Here i am

Stevesolar said:


> No - they meant reneging - which means going back on your word.
> Can't comment on your particular potential employer - but going back on your word is pretty common in this region - especially by employers!
> If you did not sign anything - then there is no problem.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thank you Steve, I did indeed mean reneging.
The employer is Emirates.

The only issue I have come across on the net is if the employer has commenced the visa approval process for me I may be liable for some costs. I suppose I'll deal with that if it comes.

Thanks again.


----------



## Moonrise

@Ibraheemovic, thank you. I did have my doubts about such ads. Will be careful in applying to such vacancies.


----------



## mushka

Hi everyone,

After carefully stalking every post on this forum over the last few weeks, I am at the final stage of an interview process so would love your inputs on something. My partner is an Italian IT developer with about six years of experience, Masters degree in Europe, worked in various countries in Europe and Asia for well-known companies etc.

All that said, having read various comments on this issue on this forum, will he have trouble finding a job in his field in light of the competition from certain other countries that are willing to accept a much lower salary than he would be used to in Europe (not that he's rolling in it by any stretch of the imagination, just to clarify)? Do the larger companies only go for cheap labour in IT or are they willing to pay for experience?

Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## usman1019

hello everyone
I have read the forum and go through many comments for my understanding.
I have question to all of you and your reply will be highly appreciated.
I have done my mba in hr here in abu dhabi university. i did my bachelors back home in finance. I have only 1 year experience after my bachelors and came here for job but recommend by friends and colleagues I did my masters to get job. but now I have to cancel my visa from the university and still looking for job.
I applied tons of jobs on bayt LinkedIn and through companies websites from last year. I visit the head offices of banks and 2 to 3 company offices and 1 recruiter but couldn't receive any call.
So I need suggestions from you people to guide me on how to hunt a job in dubai abu dhabi or al ain. from my post you clearly understood that I'm south asian not European or American ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## mushka

mushka said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After carefully stalking every post on this forum over the last few weeks, I am at the final stage of an interview process so would love your inputs on something. My partner is an Italian IT developer with about six years of experience, Masters degree in Europe, worked in various countries in Europe and Asia for well-known companies etc.
> 
> All that said, having read various comments on this issue on this forum, will he have trouble finding a job in his field in light of the competition from certain other countries that are willing to accept a much lower salary than he would be used to in Europe (not that he's rolling in it by any stretch of the imagination, just to clarify)? Do the larger companies only go for cheap labour in IT or are they willing to pay for experience?
> 
> Thanks very much in advance!


Just wondering if anyone has any insight into this?


----------



## SummerGlow

I am also actively looking for a new job as i handed in my resignation a couple of months back.


----------



## The Rascal

SummerGlow said:


> I am also actively looking for a new job as i handed in my resignation a couple of months back.


Fantastic, you want to give us a clue or are we meant to guess?


----------



## SummerGlow

The Rascal said:


> Fantastic, you want to give us a clue or are we meant to guess?


A clue on what? Im looking for jobs in HR, but the reason for my comment was so i get notifications once someone posts, might get some tips/ websites


----------



## jatinder01

I am also looking for dentist job. Please share


----------



## rsinner

Without even people realizing, we are in the midst of another downturn. The job market has really slowed up in Abu Dhabi, and anecdotally I am hearing the same thing about Dubai.


----------



## Yussif

I moved here (Dubai) with a job secured before I arrived and came with my girlfriend about 6 weeks ago - she has been actively trying to find a job since arrival, only yesterday did she have her 1st interview - the issue she seems to constantly be finding is that nobody is hiring in July or even this month because the majority of the decision makers of businesses in the UAE don't seem to come back from their holidays (which started in July) until September, so from what shes told me she is going through, i don't think much is going to happen until the end of this month, correct me if i am wrong but that's what i can see.

The strangest thing as well is that she has gone to see some recruiters, she has tried calling every agency we could find and most didn't even pick up the phone - I find this fascinating since a lot of these recruitment companies work on commission per placement so that part of it is mind blowing, anybody have any idea why that is?


----------



## SummerGlow

Yussif said:


> I moved here (Dubai) with a job secured before I arrived and came with my girlfriend about 6 weeks ago - she has been actively trying to find a job since arrival, only yesterday did she have her 1st interview - the issue she seems to constantly be finding is that nobody is hiring in July or even this month because the majority of the decision makers of businesses in the UAE don't seem to come back from their holidays (which started in July) until September, so from what shes told me she is going through, i don't think much is going to happen until the end of this month, correct me if i am wrong but that's what i can see.
> 
> The strangest thing as well is that she has gone to see some recruiters, she has tried calling every agency we could find and most didn't even pick up the phone - I find this fascinating since a lot of these recruitment companies work on commission per placement so that part of it is mind blowing, anybody have any idea why that is?


It is true that a lot of decision makers are on leave to break from the heat, things have really slowed down since Ramadan. As for recruitment agencies not picking up their phones this is rather wierd, someone should definitely be available at least at the reception area


----------



## tahir29

I'm looking for a new job in the automotive industry, i've been in contact with few agencies hopefully like stated above from other people market will pick up in sept onwards, just have to be patient and keep networking i guess.


----------



## Yussif

tahir29 said:


> I'm looking for a new job in the automotive industry, i've been in contact with few agencies hopefully like stated above from other people market will pick up in sept onwards, just have to be patient and keep networking i guess.


Absolutely mate, every time i go out for a beer (including tonight) and get her involved because you never know who you are just having a casual chat to at the bar and she got that interview in that way so try not to get smashed every night eating into your money but couple of pints and if it's not happening then go to another bar - you got to get yourself plugged into this place if thats the way you are going to go about it.

just out of interest, what sort of job is it within automotive? i have a client who is down at the Dubai Autodrome - might be something right up your street...


----------



## tahir29

Absolutely spot on but I didn;t alcohol lol but completely understand your point. I am networking so just takes time, hopefully market will pick up slowly. I've private messaged you my roles


----------



## Mohammad Nabil

Hello every one !
My name is Mohammad Nabil i have been working as Senior Finance & Accounts Officer in Pakistan since 2009/ I am looking for job in Dubai. But i am confused i want to get job in Dubai before traveling to Dubai. But at the same time i have a plan to visit Dubai in January 2016 on visit visa and stay there for 3 months and find a better job.

Will i get job in Dubai on visit visa in 3 months or i will fail ??? I am applying on various Jobs sites; Dubizzle, Bayt.com etc in Dubai since one month.

Please advice me i am waiting for urgent responses.


----------



## Dipesh Thirwani

*Dipesh Thirwani*

Hi Everyone
Iam new to this forum. Iam a mechanical engineer having an experience of 1 year in manufacturing/production and currently working in an MNC company of automobile field since 6 months. Iam planning to visit Dubai on a 90 days visit visa at the end Sep 2015 to find a job as my salafy here is not dat great. I jst need some suggestions whether its a right decision or not and wat are d possibilities in dubai considering this much of experience and wat wud b the salary for mechanical graduate.
Plz guys help me out on this.
Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl

Dipesh Thirwani said:


> Hi Everyone Iam new to this forum. Iam a mechanical engineer having an experience of 1 year in manufacturing/production and currently working in an MNC company of automobile field since 6 months. Iam planning to visit Dubai on a 90 days visit visa at the end Sep 2015 to find a job as my salafy here is not dat great. I jst need some suggestions whether its a right decision or not and wat are d possibilities in dubai considering this much of experience and wat wud b the salary for mechanical graduate. Plz guys help me out on this. Thanks


Please don't use text speak. It's not permitted on the forum and it makes your post very difficult to read.


----------



## Jag_Sury

*Jagadish Sury*

G'day to all Expats from Australia,

Just thinking of relocating to UAE by the end of 2015. How is life for self and family


----------



## Johnnodubai

Hi, i'm moving to Dubai in Oct...can any Real Estate agents PM me so as to pick your brains, Cheers


----------



## The Rascal

Johnnodubai said:


> Hi, i'm moving to Dubai in Oct...can any Real Estate agents PM me so as to pick your brains, Cheers


Good luck.


----------



## Johnnodubai

I'm not sure if that Good Luck came from sincerity or sarcasm, however thank you.
I have 5 job offers..however trying to get a handle on the fee structures...i'm not new to the industry and have worked internationally prior.


----------



## Froglet

You are new to the industry, because it is completely different here than it is in any other part of the world...

By the way, having 5 offers means nothing unless you have an official offer letter. An even then, in real estate this still means nothing.

You have no idea!


----------



## Johnnodubai

Froglet said:


> You are new to the industry, because it is completely different here than it is in any other part of the world...
> 
> By the way, having 5 offers means nothing unless you have an official offer letter. An even then, in real estate this still means nothing.
> 
> You have no idea!


It gives me great pleasure in knowing that is just your opinion! 
Imagine if the greats like Richard Branson, Nicola Tesla and Albert Einstein listened to your negativity!
Oh, i'm definitely not new to the industry.


----------



## The Rascal

Johnnodubai said:


> It gives me great pleasure in knowing that is just your opinion!
> Imagine if the greats like Richard Branson, Nicola Tesla and Albert Einstein listened to your negativity!
> Oh, i'm definitely not new to the industry.


I can't see any of the three you mentioned being even slightly interested in the corrupt house of cards that is the Real Estate business here.


----------



## QOFE

Johnnodubai said:


> It gives me great pleasure in knowing that is just your opinion!
> Imagine if the greats like Richard Branson, Nicola Tesla and Albert Einstein listened to your negativity!
> Oh, i'm definitely not new to the industry.


Children of today... Is that what they teach you in the school nowadays? Always compare yourself to Branson, Tesla and Einstein... No matter what you do-_ Einstein didn't listen to any negativity. Branson only took positive feedback. Tesla just listened to one sided feedback._

Perhaps somebody should create a new forum for the happy positive people that don't want to hear anything that doesn't agree with them? As a rule all posts have to be a pat on the back, full of happy smilies and flowers. Absolutely no realistic or in any way "negative" posts.

Ah, well...

Good luck as an estate agent in Dubai. You'll need it...


----------



## Johnnodubai

Cool, i look forward to making a difference.


----------



## Froglet

Johnnodubai said:


> Cool, i look forward to making a difference.


Quite naive to think that you will make a different because you won't. You do have the right attitude/personality to work in real estate here though: cocky and doesn't listen.

Good luck mate. Tell your friends and family you'll be back in Australia by Christmas


----------



## Pelagia

I haven't been around the forum that long, but discussions about people working for real estate keep recurring... Maybe there should be a sticky on that topic that people could read through and get the general idea.


----------



## twowheelsgood

FWIW if the bearded one had done what he did in the UK, in the UAE he would have been in jail.

One of the nice things about being one of Thatchers icons, is that if you don't pay your taxes and the HMRC try to put you in jail for it, then Number 10 calls and you get a lot more time to pay than the average Joe.

Here - straight into jail until your debt is repaid.


----------



## BedouGirl

Johnnodubai said:


> Cool, i look forward to making a difference.


And we look forward to you telling is you've made a difference. Who knows folks, perhaps he COULD be the one who does make a difference ?


----------



## faisal777

Can anyone tell me if there is a good scope of SEO jobs in dubai to build a career in SEO?
i have done SEO certification and have good skills?

Faisal 
lahore


----------



## Shobit Khanna

*visiting Dubai in September*

Hi folks,

I am coming to Dubai on the 18th Sep from Australia and will be searching for marketing jobs while i am there. It was a big decision to try and come there rather than getting an offer while based in Australia (tried but lost patience after a year).

I have changed my location to UAE on linkedin and have been applying for jobs on several big named websites (no responses). Have also been reaching out to recruiters via LinkedIn (most of them non-responsive) and have managed to make 1 meeting.

I am basically leaving everything behind in Auzzie and going to Dubai to look for a job so really a bit stressed and want to be as efficient with my search as possible. 

Can you give me any further advise? Perhaps other channels through which I should be searching, or maybe a tweak or two with my current approach?

Would really appreciate your feedback 

thank you so much

Shobit


----------



## ranjan82

realtymatching said:


> The competition for jobs is much more in the Middle East (especially in the UAE), as compared to elsewhere. No method works 100%. You need to be pro-active and 'DO' several things in order to get called for lucrative job interviews.
> 
> Some of the 'methods' are:
> 
> Send in your CV and Cover Letter to recruiters in the region.
> 
> Send in your CV and Cover Letter to some of the Top firms in your sector / industry.
> 
> Create an up-to-date & attractive LinkedIn profile, with utmost care.
> 
> Create a good CV & Cover Letter using the important buzz-words; popular formats #acceptable to recruiters / headhunters in the Middle East region#; localization; impeccable English; Not too short & not too long either (ideally between 2-3 pages, etc.
> 
> Contact recruiters on Facebook
> 
> Follow recruiters on Twitter
> 
> Hope this helps!


I am totally agree with you. You have shared really useful information and really will help all of who are searching job in dubai.


----------



## TheRadBrad

PAPP said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have tried to drop my CV in person, and it was refused in 90%of the recruitment agencies (BAC, Michael Page, Hays, etc...). Some of them even have posts on the doors saying they will not accept Cv's and that the only way is trough their website.
> 
> I have also tried to book meetings with recruitment agencies, and they never get back to me, or when they reply, is to say that If they found something that matches my profile, they will get in touch.
> 
> I dont understand how they work here. In Portugal, for example, the agencies are keen to meet candidates and talk to them.
> 
> Cheers,


Happened to me as well. They prefer you send it online to whatever info.companyname they have.


----------



## TheRadBrad

Okay, so I got here 6 months ago and found it really difficult to get a call. Not a job, a call. Maybe it was my timing? I arrived on Feb 28. I sent CVs to thousands of recruiters/ads, got some calls but that's it. Walk-ins don't work, other than it being super hot outside, they turn you away or tell you to send it online. I got an offer of 2500 AED last month and took the job cause, tbh, there wasn't really a choice. 
IDK, seeing yall say 4500 is low is kinda depressing. Should I keep applying then resign when I get a better offer?


----------



## TheRadBrad

oh, and please accept my apology if my english grammar is bad.


----------



## TheRadBrad

jcbf said:


> @Froglet
> Hmm, it's usually a website where you forward your Resume and then you pay them to literally send it to hundreds (if not thousands) of companies. They also offer Resume reviewing, cover letter services and similar stuff. (I'd rather do my own writing based on what I've been reading here hehehehe)
> 
> I've only heard about them last week since I've been job hunting. Try googling "cv distribution" and you'll see a lot of companies across the globe that offer those services.
> 
> Some say it works, while others say they're not worth the money. So I was hoping to get some feedback here.


Hi, 

Did you ever find a job?


----------



## SummerGlow

I resigned in September and started looking a couple of weeks back, so far nothing, but i am on a lookout and will find something. Fingers crossed!


----------



## tahir29

Market is picking up slowly, just had to be patient and carry on applying and networking


----------



## ferwsa

I think you'd better keep applying, weigh the advantages and disadvantages, this is right decision


----------



## SummerGlow

To be honest, i am getting a little worried as i havent received a single call yet! I also noticed that a lot of the jobs circulating around seem to offer ridiculously low salaries. Oh well, have to keep looking i guess


----------



## tahir29

What line of work are you searching for? Job market has picked up significantly


----------



## SummerGlow

tahir29 said:


> What line of work are you searching for? Job market has picked up significantly


Well im looking for roles in HR, something like HR Executive or Recruitment Officer. Unfortunately, the jobs ive been so far either ask you to speak Hindi or offer 2000AED per month which i obviously cannot accept.

Gotta keep looking i guess:confused2:


----------



## tahir29

Mackenzie Jones, they are recruiting and are really good. Good Luck


----------



## eemamedo

Hello everyone,

Just a quick question. Does it actually make a significant difference coming to UAE and applying? I don't have a huge experience (2 internships, Capstone project for Cameron and full time job (1 year and months) with ABB). I had one interview so far with security company but that was not smth I am interested in. 

I am electrical engineer with emphasize in power/controls area and worked in upstream oil and gas field (i think that explains why I am looking for a job now haha). Graduated from a school in the US. Speak 2 languages fluently (English/Russian), 2 intermediate (Azeri(Turkish) and Portuguese (BR)). 

Any help and advice will be appreciated.


----------



## imac

eemamedo said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just a quick question. Does it actually make a significant difference coming to UAE and applying? I don't have a huge experience (2 internships, Capstone project for Cameron and full time job (1 year and months) with ABB). I had one interview so far with security company but that was not smth I am interested in.
> 
> I am electrical engineer with emphasize in power/controls area and worked in upstream oil and gas field (i think that explains why I am looking for a job now haha). Graduated from a school in the US. Speak 2 languages fluently (English/Russian), 2 intermediate (Azeri(Turkish) and Portuguese (BR)).
> 
> Any help and advice will be appreciated.


with your profile, yes... it becomes less of an issue once you have a lot more experience under your belt...


----------



## eemamedo

imac said:


> with your profile, yes... it becomes less of an issue once you have a lot more experience under your belt...


Gotcha. Is market good in UAE right now? Btw, any tips on job search would be helpful. So far I have done:

1) Added recruiters on LinkedIn and messaged all of them - no luck. Did not get a singe positive reply
2) Change location on LinkedIn - from USA to UAE
3) When I send out resumes - it states that I am currently in UAE
4) Made a resume just for East - pic, 2 pages and awesome description of responsibilities
5) Constantly on bayt, gulftalent, linkedin, careerjet and target big players in industry (GE, SIEMENS) via their website.
6) Called recruiting companies (hays, Mackenzie Jones) but they all tell me to apply online.

So, 2 questions. 1) When I get to UAE, do I simply go to the offices and leave my resumes? Based on some posts before that does not work 2) Anything extra I need to do while I am still here?


----------



## imac

eemamedo said:


> Gotcha. Is market good in UAE right now?...


in oil and gas, not really... its not the end of the world, but recruitment has stalled a bit because of the market condition...



eemamedo said:


> ...So, 2 questions. 1) When I get to UAE, do I simply go to the offices and leave my resumes? Based on some posts before that does not work 2) Anything extra I need to do while I am still here?


what i advise people with a technical background to do is - come out here for a couple of weeks and try and meet as many recruitment consultants as possible... recruiters are horrid when it comes to email communication so its best if you can snag a meeting with them... 

find out the contact of recruiters who work in your field, this is easily done through linkedin... then call the company and ask to speak to them personally... once you get through to them, tell them you will be in town between such-and-such and ask for a meeting... once you snag a meeting, then send them an email with your cv... do this just a week or so before you come out...

the whole "walk into a company and drop off your cv with a receptionist" is just a waste of time and paper...

the advantage with recruiters is that they are the easiest way to bypass the people in hr who are almost never qualified enough to wade through website submissions, and get your profile directly in front of someone who can make a decision...


----------



## Stevesolar

Assyl said:


> in dubbizle can find many vacancies


said Yoda!


----------



## yavoribiza

Looking for a job in dubai as a waiter planing to go and search directly on the place not from sites or internet.
If any can help with some info thanks.


----------



## ALKEMIST

How much previous employment verification do prospective employers in dubai conduct?


----------



## strange.annie

ALKEMIST said:


> How much previous employment verification do prospective employers in dubai conduct?


Some do, others don't, question is why are you asking? Are you thinking of padding up your CV?


----------



## Marijabo

Hello everyone, 
Im planing to move to Dubai and right now im trying to find a job in retail, store manager position. I have more than 15 years experience. I applied on Al futtaim site for couple jobs that posted. And i got "We regret to inform you that your application has not met our pre-selection criteria" for every job that i applied.
So anyone have idea why i rejected? And what is pre-selection criteria? Did i rejected because im not in Dubai or maybe my age (im 37), or there is some other reason. Because im sure that my experience is not a reason for rejecting.


----------



## SummerGlow

So after 1,5 month of actively searching for a job i am still unemployed. Had 4 interviews that did not work out ( one of the employers was just fishing for information about my previous company as their competitor). HR field in this country is crying out for help as i come across so many incompetent HR Managers, its shocking. Fingers crossed ill find something soon


----------



## rsinner

SummerGlow said:


> HR field in this country is crying out for help as i come across so many incompetent HR Managers, its shocking.


All the best!
Actually, ALL sectors are full of incompetent people. Will not change any time soon.


----------



## kmsudhin

Has anyone heard of a recruitment agency called neowise.org


----------



## neesh

Hi everyone, Am planning to come to Dubai in Jan 2016 in search of a job, I don have a degree but I have 1 year experience in bpo sector as senior executive and 2 years experience as an assistant manager in administration , so I just wanted to know whether I will be able to get good job with a nice salary ,and what are the possible job I can get or I need to apply for.


----------



## rsinner

neesh said:


> Hi everyone, Am planning to come to Dubai in Jan 2016 in search of a job, I don have a degree but I have 1 year experience in bpo sector as senior executive and 2 years experience as an assistant manager in administration , so I just wanted to know whether I will be able to get good job with a nice salary ,and what are the possible job I can get or I need to apply for.


So what role and industry will you a target a job in?

If the answer is a generic one ("some kind of admin role in an office") implying you dont have a real niche skillset, you will not get a "nice" salary.
A lot of Indians get less than 5000 Dirhams per month doing jobs like "marketing" and "sales" and "admin"


----------



## oz75

Agree - don't waste your time.


----------



## oz75

for a single guy - you should be on at least AED 20k minimum if you want to enjoy dubai and save a little money.

If you are looking after a family - then i would say a minimum of AED 30K per month...

otherwise there really is no point - you will struggle with work - family life balance - you will be in debt - credit cards and loans and well - whats the point in that then.

you are coming here for a better life - not making it worse.


----------



## neesh

Am looking forward to get into a BPO sector as I was working in a BPO company as senior executive in operations, so will I be able to get into a BPO company with a good salary ?


----------



## tahir29

25-30k a month? you're right to a certain extent but i don't think your advice applies to him, as he doesn't have a degree and only 1 year experience. 

To my knowledge the recruiting process is very slow, due to economic crisis triggered by oil prices, there's 1000's people applying everyday with much more experience than you, my advice come to Dubai, contact agencies, apply for the roles you want but don't have any expectations of being offered a job, if you do get a job "well done".


----------



## rsinner

neesh said:


> Am looking forward to get into a BPO sector as I was working in a BPO company as senior executive in operations, so will I be able to get into a BPO company with a good salary ?


Have you researched if there is a BPO company in UAE (not staffed by Arabic speaker and/ or UAE nationals)? Though all the "marketing" jobs = telesales in UAE. Very dificult to find a "senior" job with a year's experience, and definitely salaries above 5K AED for such roles will be difficult (you should read the forum to check out the cost of living).

Read tahir29's advice above


----------



## stalingard

Can any of you suggest reliable consultants with whom i can connect and pursue job hunt in finance sector?


----------



## tahir29

lol good luck with that


----------



## hmalij

I hate to repeat many people's cries, but I have not been able to land a single interview in 2 months of applying online (LinkedIn, bayt, etc). What's worse, they are not even viewing the application. I am American citizen currently on temporary assignment in Dubai and would love to stay here long term as I am supposed to return states side soon. I Am working as project manager with engineering background.


----------



## stalingard

thats is so unfortunate. Sorry to hear.


----------



## tahir29

Not what you know, It's who you know in UAE. I'm working and looking for a new role but i've not had any calls nor emails for the past few months but all I keep hearing is due to economic slowdown triggered by oil prices, companies are tentative to hire at the money. 

Don't give up and keep trying like I am, hopefully end of Q4 the market will pick up.


----------



## Tania7dole

Since I am moving to Dubai next month, I have applied to several vacancies online pertaining to my line of work (HR). I have received a few replies from those Job portals/websites, requesting me to make a payment in US$ in order to "activate" my account so that Employers can see my Online profile. 

I am curious to know if this is legal and is this the way it works in Dubai? I did not make any payments so far. How can such Job portals give me the guarantee that my resume/profile has been forwarded to employers? They say that they will forward my CV after my payment and their responsibility ends there.


----------



## Stevesolar

Tania7dole said:


> Since I am moving to Dubai next month, I have applied to several vacancies online pertaining to my line of work (HR). I have received a few replies from those Job portals/websites, requesting me to make a payment in US$ in order to "activate" my account so that Employers can see my Online profile.
> 
> I am curious to know if this is legal and is this the way it works in Dubai? I did not make any payments so far. How can such Job portals give me the guarantee that my resume/profile has been forwarded to employers? They say that they will forward my CV after my payment and their responsibility ends there.


Hi,
Questionable rather than illegal - if they are offering to boost your CV position on their website.
I would certainly not pay these type of companies for this "service"
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BuildingSurveyorMRICS

My Dubai job search has started......wish me luck, looks like I am going to need it. 

I have read various stickies and advice on the forum over the last few days but if anyone has any particular tips on reputable recruitment agencies who are based in Dubai and specialise in placing construction professionals it would be appreciated. I have made contact with a few already. Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl

BuildingSurveyorMRICS said:


> My Dubai job search has started......wish me luck, looks like I am going to need it. I have read various stickies and advice on the forum over the last few days but if anyone has any particular tips on reputable recruitment agencies who are based in Dubai and specialise in placing construction professionals it would be appreciated. I have made contact with a few already. Thanks


 My advice would be to apply direct. Most of the big firms in the region have in-house recruitment teams. Get on Google, do some research, put your target list together and submit your CV. Use linked-in too. For the type of work you're looking for, you'll be able to apply from overseas. Also, the bigger firms here don't tend to rely on local agencies.


----------



## snesh

*african electrician lady*

hi ladies I want to relocate to Dubai and I am an electrician will I be able to find a job matching my profession?


----------



## DariusG

Hi All

Currently in Durban, South Africa, 26, Male, engaged with no kids looking to relocate to Dubai.
I have been over 3 times but now would like to make the move with my fiance (Or wife by the time we land something)

*Experience*- 7 years in the Software Quality Assurance field including Test Lead, Team Lead & Test Management Experience which includes working in an ISO 9001:2008 certified test environment.
*Qualifications\Certifications* - Diploma in IT specializing in Computer Programming, ISTQB & IIST Certified, Microsoft MTA & MCTS Certified as well as being trained in Agile Methodologies 

Just as those before my post mentioned, Dubai recruitment companies seem notoriously bad regarding communication & replying to emails etc.
I have updated my CV and uploaded it to multiple recruitment websites as well as updated my LinkedIn profile and been networking daily.

Are there any recruitment companies that specialize in IT recruitment for the UAE? 
Or is this a very saturated market dominated by highly skilled and underpaid resources?
Any other effective methods I should try or just as above, send my CV & Cover letter to recruitment agencies directly daily and just wait?

Regards
Darius


----------



## OConnel

Hi,
I am construction project manager, PMP certified looking for a position in Dubai.
If you know something like this PM me, please.
I have 15 years exp in hotel and leisure construction.

Tnx


----------



## Stevesolar

OConnel said:


> Hi,
> I am construction project manager, PMP certified looking for a position in Dubai.
> If you know something like this PM me, please.
> I have 15 years exp in hotel and leisure construction.
> 
> Tnx


Hi,
That's not going to work!
At your level and experience - I think you should be able to find potential employers without going onto a forum and simply saying "gissa job!"
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## OConnel

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> That's not going to work!
> At your level and experience - I think you should be able to find potential employers without going onto a forum and simply saying "gissa job!"
> Best of luck
> Steve


Hi. thnx for answer.
Yes and no) I have some offers but all of them suppose to be already in UAE. And avereage salary 30000 all inc.
And I suppose that maybe this market already overflow. A lot of Canadians looking for job in UAE because Alberta now like a Detroit.
I started my search a week ago and cant see any answers) I used to work for Saudi Aramco 5 years ago but they are not looking for PM now.


----------



## Stevesolar

OConnel said:


> Hi. thnx for answer.
> Yes and no) I have some offers but all of them suppose to be already in UAE. And avereage salary 30000 all inc.
> And I suppose that maybe this market already overflow. A lot of Canadians looking for job in UAE because Alberta now like a Detroit.
> I started my search a week ago and cant see any answers) I used to work for Saudi Aramco 5 years ago but they are not looking for PM now.


Hi,
30,000 is not a bad offer - depending on your family size and spending habits.
The low oil prices are always going to be a threat to projects and government spending in this region - until they recover.
Pundits this week are predicting a further fall (possibly to half current levels). If this happens, then things could get very tricky in the GCC.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## hfaruk10

Hello there, speaking of scheduling an interview for a job in UAE over the phone from the foreign country, I must ask: Did anyone with no experience in UAE but with western diploma succeed in that?


----------



## lailahad

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> 30,000 is not a bad offer - depending on your family size and spending habits.
> The low oil prices are always going to be a threat to projects and government spending in this region - until they recover.
> Pundits this week are predicting a further fall (possibly to half current levels). If this happens, then things could get very tricky in the GCC.
> Best of luck
> Steve


Hi Steve, 

Sorry to quote you even though my post is not related to your previous answer but I have seen that you are very active in this forum and you always have the right answers. 

I am morrocan I have been working in UAE (Sr. marketing executive) since 3 years now in RAK. my salary is AED 8000 monthly. (this was my salary since I joined the company no increase since then two years ago) 
i started looking actively for a new job in Dubai. 
my issue is I want to double my salary but it really seems impossible as recruitment agencies always asking for my current salary explaining that the offer will be based on my current salary and my experience. I have got some companies asking for my payslip. 
I really don't know how to handle this? should I lie about my salary? do they have the right to ask for my payslip and my contract with my current company? 

many thanks in advance for your reply and if anyone else could help I will be very grateful. 
Thanking you all.


----------



## Stevesolar

lailahad said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Sorry to quote you even though my post is not related to your previous answer but I have seen that you are very active in this forum and you always have the right answers.
> 
> I am morrocan I have been working in UAE (Sr. marketing executive) since 3 years now in RAK. my salary is AED 8000 monthly. (this was my salary since I joined the company no increase since then two years ago)
> i started looking actively for a new job in Dubai.
> my issue is I want to double my salary but it really seems impossible as recruitment agencies always asking for my current salary explaining that the offer will be based on my current salary and my experience. I have got some companies asking for my payslip.
> I really don't know how to handle this? should I lie about my salary? do they have the right to ask for my payslip and my contract with my current company?
> 
> many thanks in advance for your reply and if anyone else could help I will be very grateful.
> Thanking you all.


Hi,
Logically your new employer should pay you what you are worth to them - this should not be linked to your current pay.
You need to be looking for jobs where you add value that makes you worth the salary that you require - say 16,000 per month.
You need to confidently be able to ignore requests to reveal your current salary and not to show them your existing payslips (they are none of their business). You do this by demonstrating that your worth is far more than what they will pay to employ you.
If you bring them 200,000 AED per month more revenue by being there - they should not have a problem paying you 16,000 AED.
If you only make 10,000 AED difference per month - then you would not be giving them good value.
I always look at ways of turning questions back on interviewers. I would be asking them why the position us available - what they are looking to achieve by employing you and what value they want you to bring.
You can then quickly judge whether you would be able to meet or exceed their requirements and therefore what your "worth" is.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## lailahad

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Logically your new employer should pay you what you are worth to them - this should not be linked to your current pay.
> You need to be looking for jobs where you add value that makes you worth the salary that you require - say 16,000 per month.
> You need to confidently be able to ignore requests to reveal your current salary and not to show them your existing payslips (they are none of their business). You do this by demonstrating that your worth is far more than what they will pay to employ you.
> If you bring them 200,000 AED per month more revenue by being there - they should not have a problem paying you 16,000 AED.
> If you only make 10,000 AED difference per month - then you would not be giving them good value.
> I always look at ways of turning questions back on interviewers. I would be asking them why the position us available - what they are looking to achieve by employing you and what value they want you to bring.
> You can then quickly judge whether you would be able to meet or exceed their requirements and therefore what your "worth" is.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thank you Steve...I will train myself to avoid answering this question


----------



## chestnut

This chap: Ask The Headhunter® | Nick Corcodilos seems to have some good advice on this aspect of job hunting/negotiation. Generally his advice is the same as Stevsolar's, namely show what you bring the the organisation's bottom line. Your current/past salary then becomes irrelevant.


----------



## lailahad

chestnut said:


> This chap: seems to have some good advice on this aspect of job hunting/negotiation. Generally his advice is the same as Stevsolar's, namely show what you bring the the organisation's bottom line. Your current/past salary then becomes irrelevant.


Thank you  Interesting reading


----------



## sagheero

Hi Guys

This forum has been a goldmine of Information and I have been a long term stalker. Finally I have registered and want to ask a query. Please bear with me because it is highly likely you have heard this Question -

1. I am an Indian with a finance background having ~11 years of experience in Equity Research & Portfolio Management & Financial Advisory expertise in Indian mkts. How is the finance scene in Dubai currently and is it expected to improve?

2. Is it worth flying down to Dubai say in Mid Jan 2016 or Feb and try sourcing jobs? The reason I ask this is because for the longest time I have been applying online through various job sites and directly and through Linkedin contacts but apparently it does not work since I have not received a SINGLE interview call! So this remote method is not working. My sense is if I come down having lined up some meetings and talk to a few local recruitment houses or head hunters it might help? What would be the approximate cost and timeline of that? 

Thanks so much if you could take some time out and reply to this oft repeated question. THanks!


----------



## lailahad

Dears, 

Do you think an online training and getting certificate will add any value to my Resume?


----------



## AdamQ

Have been trying 

still trying, no luck.

I am an American who is a double Major in Hospitality Management and Business Management that speaks writes and reads fluent Arabic.

Any advice?


----------



## ad_ab

Hi Everyone, 
Just wondering what do you guys think about physically going to Dubai without a job?
From you experience , do you think It would be worth a while trying to apply in person or have a discussion with employment agencies. 
Not sure if it's normal, but I've applied for dozen of jobs from Canada , but I have not received any call yet. Even for a junior position , with a masters degree in commerce and 5 years experience in banking .... not luck yet :S
What are you thoughts ?


----------



## Stevesolar

ad_ab said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Just wondering what do you guys think about physically going to Dubai without a job?
> From you experience , do you think It would be worth a while trying to apply in person or have a discussion with employment agencies.
> Not sure if it's normal, but I've applied for dozen of jobs from Canada , but I have not received any call yet. Even for a junior position , with a masters degree in commerce and 5 years experience in banking .... not luck yet :S
> What are you thoughts ?


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
For junior, unspecialised positions - companies won't look at you if you are not physically present in Dubai.
Please bear in mind that most advertised jobs receive at least 100 (and often many more) applicants - most will come from people already in Dubai, either job hunters or people unhappy at current company or chasing better job/salary.
Employment agencies don't seem to work the same in UAE as the ones I used in the UK (both as an employee and as someone looking to recruit). I contact agencies when I first came to the UAE and the ones I contacted were as much use as an ashtray on a motorcycle!!
With the predicted tightening of the economy in the GCC region (due to low oil prices) - you need to carefully look for jobs in sectors that are immune to the economy - not easy!!
The best approach is probably to come here in person - if you can afford the time and expense to do so.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Stevesolar

lailahad said:


> Dears,
> 
> Do you think an online training and getting certificate will add any value to my Resume?


Honestly - no!


----------



## ad_ab

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> For junior, unspecialised positions - companies won't look at you if you are not physically present in Dubai.
> Please bear in mind that most advertised jobs receive at least 100 (and often many more) applicants - most will come from people already in Dubai, either job hunters or people unhappy at current company or chasing better job/salary.
> Employment agencies don't seem to work the same in UAE as the ones I used in the UK (both as an employee and as someone looking to recruit). I contact agencies when I first came to the UAE and the ones I contacted were as much use as an ashtray on a motorcycle!!
> With the predicted tightening of the economy in the GCC region (due to low oil prices) - you need to carefully look for jobs in sectors that are immune to the economy - not easy!!
> The best approach is probably to come here in person - if you can afford the time and expense to do so.
> Best of luck
> Steve


Perfect ! Thanks Steve ....that answers my question. Can you recommend any particular agency in the UAE or UK ? I can try to get in contact with them ... that might work. ( you can PM if you wish )


----------



## Stevesolar

ad_ab said:


> Perfect ! Thanks Steve ....that answers my question. Can you recommend any particular agency in the UAE or UK ? I can try to get in contact with them ... that might work. ( you can PM if you wish )


Hi,
As stated - I found the agencies useless - so don't know of a good one!
Best ways to find jobs here are through networking, direct approach, LinkedIn, Dubbizle adverts and often a good dose of luck!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ad_ab

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> As stated - I found the agencies useless - so don't know of a good one!
> Best ways to find jobs here are through networking, direct approach, LinkedIn, Dubbizle adverts and often a good dose of luck!
> Cheers
> Steve


My apology, thanks for the advice it's very appreciated.
Cheers !


----------



## AdamQ

AdamQ said:


> Have been trying
> 
> still trying, no luck.
> 
> I am an American who is a double Major in Hospitality Management and Business Management that speaks writes and reads fluent Arabic.
> 
> Any advice?


any advice?


----------



## The Rascal

AdamQ said:


> any advice?


Don't eat yellow snow?


----------



## AdamQ

The Rascal said:


> Don't eat yellow snow?


i thought yellow snow exists in peru...hmmm


----------



## lailahad

Stevesolar said:


> Honestly - no!


hhhhhh at least I will save money!!

May I know why?


----------



## lailahad

Stevesolar said:


> Honestly - no!


Steve, 

I have received a call from a big local company in UAE for a senior position. we discussed the tasks and it is mainly what i am doing currently. 

the issue now he had sent me a form asking me some questions including my current salary and the breakdown of it    . 

I really don't know what to do. I don't want to miss this opportunity to at least get an interview.

I feel I have a low salary in comparison of what I am worth and mainly because of I am living in RAK and the salaries in my company are not high.


----------



## Stevesolar

lailahad said:


> hhhhhh at least I will save money!!
> 
> May I know why?


Hi,
Because there is no substitute for real world experience!

In any CVs that I check (when helping companies recruit new staff) - the last thing I look for is online course qualifications.
The key things I look for are a consistent, well written, accurate and honest CV that shows that the candidate matches the job requirements, experience and skills that I require for that vacancy.
I ignore 10 page CVs that describe the person like they are the CEO of Microsoft - as well as badly written ones with obvious spelling mistakes, inexplainable errors in career dates and blatant lies about experience and skills.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## sagheero

So 2016 wont see much luck in jobs like equity research, portfolio management and the like? I am planning to come down there on a visit visa from Mid Jan...I got a decade of experience in the fields aforementioned


----------



## LesFroggitts

sagheero said:


> So 2016 wont see much luck in jobs like equity research, portfolio management and the like? I am planning to come down there on a visit visa from Mid Jan...I got a decade of experience in the fields aforementioned


Is there a question in there? Or are you simply informing us that you're coming - should we be worried?

Dubai, by the way, has probably one of the world's highest turnovers of Private Portfolio and Equity Managers.

The streets are certainly no longer paved with gold.


----------



## sagheero

LesFroggitts said:


> Is there a question in there? Or are you simply informing us that you're coming - should we be worried?
> 
> Dubai, by the way, has probably one of the world's highest turnovers of Private Portfolio and Equity Managers.
> 
> The streets are certainly no longer paved with gold.


Boy sarcasm! Gotta love it!

Honestly though, yes, there was a question in there asking whether it makes sense to come down to Dubai in 2016 say around Feb and look for a job or it it not worth the trouble? This is because online there have been zero replied to my 200 odd job applications.

Thanks for the advice on the turnover! Happy new year.


----------



## BedouGirl

sagheero said:


> Boy sarcasm! Gotta love it! Honestly though, yes, there was a question in there asking whether it makes sense to come down to Dubai in 2016 say around Feb and look for a job or it it not worth the trouble? This is because online there have been zero replied to my 200 odd job applications. Thanks for the advice on the turnover! Happy new year.


If you're in a field where people are easily available locally, then it's unlikely any company will show much interest. Is it worth your while to come? I'm afraid that's something none of us can answer with any surety. You're going to have to make that call yourself. Why not begin by asking yourself what you'll do here to job hunt? I will tell you one thing. Few companies accept walk-ins these days and even fewer take paper CVs. Most companies want you to submit your CV on-line. The difference will be, if you are here, you will have a local mobile number. Another consideration is time. It's rare that people manage to get a job in a month. How long are you thinking of coming here for? Have you got somewhere to stay? Will you have enough money to survive on? Sit down and make a proper plan, don't wing it!


----------



## Stevesolar

sagheero said:


> Boy sarcasm! Gotta love it!
> 
> Honestly though, yes, there was a question in there asking whether it makes sense to come down to Dubai in 2016 say around Feb and look for a job or it it not worth the trouble? This is because online there have been zero replied to my 200 odd job applications.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on the turnover! Happy new year.


Hi,
I have recruited quite a few staff this year - from junior to senior roles. Each advert we placed got at least 100 replies with CVs.
I can tell you that many of these were from candidates still in their home countries. Because we received enough good CVs from people already in Dubai - with a Dubai contact phone number and available for immediate interview and work - we never contacted the candidates from overseas.
You would stand a much better chance of getting a job here if you are physically in Dubai, have a Dubai working phone number (and you answer the phone when it rings!!) and be readily available for interview.
You would be surprised how many people don't answer their phones, then not be available for interview and even if booked at a certain time - arrive very late or not even turn up!
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## sagheero

BedouGirl said:


> If you're in a field where people are easily available locally, then it's unlikely any company will show much interest. Is it worth your while to come? I'm afraid that's something none of us can answer with any surety. You're going to have to make that call yourself. Why not begin by asking yourself what you'll do here to job hunt? I will tell you one thing. Few companies accept walk-ins these days and even fewer take paper CVs. Most companies want you to submit your CV on-line. The difference will be, if you are here, you will have a local mobile number. Another consideration is time. It's rare that people manage to get a job in a month. How long are you thinking of coming here for? Have you got somewhere to stay? Will you have enough money to survive on? Sit down and make a proper plan, don't wing it!


My plan was to talk to recruitment firms to line up something before I arrive in town. But increasingly I have seen the recruitment firms are of little or no help. So my plan is to put in a local address and number on the Cv and circulate it to my linkedin contacts and others in my network. I plan to take a 3 month Visit Visa so that I guess would be adequate time! I have budgeted for stay - its expensive! Tho visa and air travel seems cheap


----------



## sagheero

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I have recruited quite a few staff this year - from junior to senior roles. Each advert we placed got at least 100 replies with CVs.
> I can tell you that many of these were from candidates still in their home countries. Because we received enough good CVs from people already in Dubai - with a Dubai contact phone number and available for immediate interview and work - we never contacted the candidates from overseas.
> You would stand a much better chance of getting a job here if you are physically in Dubai, have a Dubai working phone number (and you answer the phone when it rings!!) and be readily available for interview.
> You would be surprised how many people don't answer their phones, then not be available for interview and even if booked at a certain time - arrive very late or not even turn up!
> Best of luck
> Steve


I guess that is why I NEVER get a reply on various job postings I respond to. Because of enough floating manpower in Dubai, I guess we never get a second glance! This is where the thought came from on landing there and voting with my feet, so to speak. Only scare I had was that I am hearing a lot from locals there that the financial markets are facing the heat and some layoffs are happening across the board. Is that true?


----------



## LewsTT

Hello everyone! Im new here and visiting Dubai within the next few days to look for work. I've heard a rumour that people arent hiring in Dubai these days due to some new labour law that is going to be introduced, and that companies are waiting for it before starting to hire again. Is this true, because I cant find anything on this on the internet? Thought it would be prudent to check here as well.


----------



## lailahad

LewsTT said:


> Hello everyone! Im new here and visiting Dubai within the next few days to look for work. I've heard a rumour that people arent hiring in Dubai these days due to some new labour law that is going to be introduced, and that companies are waiting for it before starting to hire again. Is this true, because I cant find anything on this on the internet? Thought it would be prudent to check here as well.


here is a link talking about the new labor law 

New UAE labour rules kick in on January 1, 2016 | GulfNews.com


----------



## Elissa07

Hello, I'm looking to train as a fashion retail buyer or merchandiser and will finish my studies in July and would like to know my employment prospects in the UAE with a level four certificate in retail buying and merchandising. I would preferably like to start work by the end of the year at an entry level.


----------



## LewsTT

lailahad said:


> here is a link talking about the new labor law


Thanks


----------



## Bex80

Am moving to Dubai soon and appreciate all the advice here. 
Is it better to try apply to companies directly or do most just hire through agencies? 
I have found in the past its hard to find a good agent that is not just b*llsh*tting you ! But hopefully things might be better in Dubai.
Also, whats the deal with the photos on the CV!?


----------



## jedi1412

When i was came in Dubai i have uploaded my CV to dubbizle website and created one ad and apdated my ad every morning.
Through this method i got my first call after 4 days and 5th day i got the Job.


----------



## Lekh_Dubai

Are people hiring in month of March, planning to visit then.


----------



## pamela0810

Lekh_Dubai said:


> Are people hiring in month of March, planning to visit then.


What people are you talking about and who are you planning on visiting? Companies hire throughout the year, there is no fixed hiring season with the exception that things slow down during Ramadan and Eid.


----------



## SummerGlow

I am seriously getting worried and sick of all these interviews that ive been attending that either offer you 5k or dont bother calling you back. Anyone looking for a recruiter?


----------



## lailahad

SummerGlow said:


> I am seriously getting worried and sick of all these interviews that ive been attending that either offer you 5k or dont bother calling you back. Anyone looking for a recruiter?


same here  .... I went fir many interviews but nothing happened. once what happened to me after an interview I have received a call stating that I was accepted and I should send them some documents which I did but I never received the offer letter as promised I tried to get an explanation and the only reason they kept giving me it was under process. It has been more than 4 months now . 

I feel it is very calm and less opportunities are there in the job market in comparison with last year.


----------



## SummerGlow

lailahad said:


> same here  .... I went fir many interviews but nothing happened. once what happened to me after an interview I have received a call stating that I was accepted and I should send them some documents which I did but I never received the offer letter as promised I tried to get an explanation and the only reason they kept giving me it was under process. It has been more than 4 months now .
> 
> I feel it is very calm and less opportunities are there in the job market in comparison with last year.


My mistake was that i was very picky at the beginning but as time is passing by i am getting really worried


----------



## cyrusonyx

*LinkedIn networks and Direct Applications*

Hello, this is my first post! It's great to not feel alone in the job search here in Dubai. A problem shared is a problem halved as they say! 

I moved to Dubai in March last year as a "trailing spouse" and have tried to find work since.

I have had a small amount of success through direct applications and LinkedIn.

*Direct applications: * I've had 2 interviews this way but with these one was put on hold the day before my second interview and the the other led to an offer which was immediately retracted when I attempted to negotiate - (I seriously kicked myself over this but put it down to a learning experience as I found the hard way a basic salary here is not the same as in the UK).

*LinkedIn *- I've pushed myself ahead of the queue by using my 2nd degree contacts at the companies I've applied to. This has led to some phone interviews . I've also sought out the head of the division / CEO (in start-up firms) and made a case of how I can add value to the position I applied to. This led to some giving me their email address to send my CV directly to them and some putting me in touch with the hiring managers (I even had feedback admiring my tenacity).

I've learnt you have to outline how you can meet the business need of the position and then add value on top. Highlight achievements that are relevant to the role so they know that hiring you would lead to them benefiting.

I have had no success filling out those automated application tracking system forms. All end up in a black hole and hours of my life lost tailoring CVs and cover letters!

I'm still looking for a job and hope something comes through soon. The last 10 months have been a tough learning experience with some rough days and some better days. 

Keeping positive the right job and company is not far off.


----------



## SummerGlow

cyrusonyx said:


> Hello, this is my first post! It's great to not feel alone in the job search here in Dubai. A problem shared is a problem halved as they say!
> 
> I moved to Dubai in March last year as a "trailing spouse" and have tried to find work since.
> 
> I have had a small amount of success through direct applications and LinkedIn.
> 
> *Direct applications: * I've had 2 interviews this way but with these one was put on hold the day before my second interview and the the other led to an offer which was immediately retracted when I attempted to negotiate - (I seriously kicked myself over this but put it down to a learning experience as I found the hard way a basic salary here is not the same as in the UK).
> 
> *LinkedIn *- I've pushed myself ahead of the queue by using my 2nd degree contacts at the companies I've applied to. This has led to some phone interviews . I've also sought out the head of the division / CEO (in start-up firms) and made a case of how I can add value to the position I applied to. This led to some giving me their email address to send my CV directly to them and some putting me in touch with the hiring managers (I even had feedback admiring my tenacity).
> 
> I've learnt you have to outline how you can meet the business need of the position and then add value on top. Highlight achievements that are relevant to the role so they know that hiring you would lead to them benefiting.
> 
> I have had no success filling out those automated application tracking system forms. All end up in a black hole and hours of my life lost tailoring CVs and cover letters!
> 
> I'm still looking for a job and hope something comes through soon. The last 10 months have been a tough learning experience with some rough days and some better days.
> 
> Keeping positive the right job and company is not far off.


Have you been looking for a job for 10 months? Or i read it wrong:confused2:


----------



## The Rascal

cyrusonyx said:


> Hello, this is my first post! It's great to not feel alone in the job search here in Dubai. A problem shared is a problem halved as they say!
> 
> I moved to Dubai in March last year as a "trailing spouse" and have tried to find work since.
> 
> I have had a small amount of success through direct applications and LinkedIn.
> 
> *Direct applications: * I've had 2 interviews this way but with these one was put on hold the day before my second interview and the the other led to an offer which was immediately retracted when I attempted to negotiate - (I seriously kicked myself over this but put it down to a learning experience as I found the hard way a basic salary here is not the same as in the UK).
> 
> *LinkedIn *- I've pushed myself ahead of the queue by using my 2nd degree contacts at the companies I've applied to. This has led to some phone interviews . I've also sought out the head of the division / CEO (in start-up firms) and made a case of how I can add value to the position I applied to. This led to some giving me their email address to send my CV directly to them and some putting me in touch with the hiring managers (I even had feedback admiring my tenacity).
> 
> I've learnt you have to outline how you can meet the business need of the position and then add value on top. Highlight achievements that are relevant to the role so they know that hiring you would lead to them benefiting.
> 
> I have had no success filling out those automated application tracking system forms. All end up in a black hole and hours of my life lost tailoring CVs and cover letters!
> 
> I'm still looking for a job and hope something comes through soon. The last 10 months have been a tough learning experience with some rough days and some better days.
> 
> Keeping positive the right job and company is not far off.


Gotta say, the above is text book about how you should apply IF you don't know people, personal introductions and networking (hate that word) are always the best.


----------



## LewsTT

I arrived in Dubai a couple of days back. Looking for accounting/audit roles. Hope it goes well.


----------



## lailahad

LewsTT said:


> I arrived in Dubai a couple of days back. Looking for accounting/audit roles. Hope it goes well.


look also in Abu Dhabi and Al Ain, don't be focus only in Dubai. 

Best of Luck


----------



## LewsTT

Yeah will do. Will apply all over the Emirates and indeed the Middle East.

Thanks.


----------



## lailahad

Should I include hobbies in my Resume ?
I was advised to do so that it might makes a difference as now I haven't got any call.


----------



## The Rascal

lailahad said:


> Should I include hobbies in my Resume ?
> I was advised to do so that it might makes a difference as now I haven't got any call.


Depends what they are i suppose - and how relevant they are to the position - having an unnatural interest in camels probably won't get you anywhere in most situations.

No, don't, the employer (me) couldn't care less that you read books and like going to movies/fish/desert drive/whatever. Not important. What is important is whether you can do the job and make me more money.


----------



## lailahad

The Rascal said:


> Depends what they are i suppose - and how relevant they are to the position - having an unnatural interest in camels probably won't get you anywhere in most situations.
> 
> No, don't, the employer (me) couldn't care less that you read books and like going to movies/fish/desert drive/whatever. Not important. What is important is whether you can do the job and make me more money.


Ok.  thank you 

I am sure they are not that relevant as you said reading books and some ordinary stuff  will keep it for myself then


----------



## Radeya2000

lailahad said:


> Should I include hobbies in my Resume ?
> I was advised to do so that it might makes a difference as now I haven't got any call.


It is preferred to have hobbies / interests on your resume, to give it a personal touch. 

Not getting calls for interviews may be because of other reasons, such as applying to irrelevant jobs, not showing that you are the right candidate for the job, not having a well-written professional cover letter, etc. A slight - but important - change can make your resume more effective. I don't think having hobbies on your resume would be it, but if it's the only change you've made, then remove it and see if the results improve.


----------



## Radeya2000

SummerGlow said:


> My mistake was that i was very picky at the beginning but as time is passing by i am getting really worried


Don't accept a job unless the pay and working conditions are good enough. You need to not only take the pay into consideration but also the living conditions. What kind of a life will it be if you have to share a room with several other people and the only space you get is your bed space? You won't have much space to move around? And you'll be away from family one-two years? If your salary can't enable you to afford a proper accommodation and family life, it's not worth it. So unless you're really hard-pressed, I'd say to forgo anything less. 

Have you considered starting your own business in your own country? It might be a better option even if the income at the start is less. People from Asian countries should definitely look into starting their own small businesses back home - something that will give a job to one or two other people as well - as that's good for you in the longrun and also good for the economy.


----------



## Radeya2000

Bex80 said:


> Am moving to Dubai soon and appreciate all the advice here.
> Is it better to try apply to companies directly or do most just hire through agencies?
> I have found in the past its hard to find a good agent that is not just b*llsh*tting you ! But hopefully things might be better in Dubai.
> Also, whats the deal with the photos on the CV!?


they like to see what you look like before they decide whether to hire you or not


----------



## Radeya2000

lailahad said:


> here is a link talking about the new labor law
> 
> New UAE labour rules kick in on January 1, 2016 | GulfNews.com


well that is quite an improvement!


----------



## Radeya2000

Some tips on looking for a job in UAE

How to look for a job in Dubai on a visit visa? - Emirates 24|7


----------



## BedouGirl

Radeya2000 said:


> It is preferred to have hobbies / interests on your resume, to give it a personal touch. Not getting calls for interviews may be because of other reasons, such as applying to irrelevant jobs, not showing that you are the right candidate for the job, not having a well-written professional cover letter, etc. A slight - but important - change can make your resume more effective. I don't think having hobbies on your resume would be it, but if it's the only change you've made, then remove it and see if the results improve.


I disagree. When I review CVs with a view to interviewing candidates, their hobbies have no bearing whatsoever. If I am interviewing someone and I want to know, I will ask. I want to know what someone can bring to the table in terms of skills, experience, knowledge. Knowing that they water ski or like macrame is irrelevant.


----------



## Radeya2000

BedouGirl said:


> I disagree. When I review CVs with a view to interviewing candidates, their hobbies have no bearing whatsoever. If I am interviewing someone and I want to know, I will ask. I want to know what someone can bring to the table in terms of skills, experience, knowledge. Knowing that they water ski or like macrame is irrelevant.


Employers prefer that there is a personal touch to resumes and therefore having interests / hobbies on the resume is preferred. It's not about what you or I like. It's what's commonly preferred by most recruiters / employers. Sure, all employers are not like that and some may not care whether you include hobbies or not but most do want to know what a person is like as an individual. You need to fit with the culture of a company so you need to show what you're like on the whole, both through your job application and in the interview.


----------



## BedouGirl

Radeya2000 said:


> Employers prefer that there is a personal touch to resumes and therefore having interests / hobbies on the resume is preferred. It's not about what you or I like. It's what's commonly preferred by most recruiters / employers. Sure, all employers are not like that and some may not care whether you include hobbies or not but most do want to know what a person is like as an individual. You need to fit with the culture of a company so you need to show what you're like on the whole, both through your job application and in the interview.


I see where you're coming from, but I still don't agree.

Let's see what other forum members have to say....

Hobbies and interests on a CV - yes or no?


----------



## The Rascal

BedouGirl said:


> I see where you're coming from, but I still don't agree.
> 
> Let's see what other forum members have to say....
> 
> Hobbies and interests on a CV - yes or no?


No. I'm entirely with you (and the new poster is a bit trollish, only answering this one thread 6 times).

What can they bring to the party, will they make me money or make my life easier? 

Especially in this region where most employers really don't care about the outside interests of their employees, providing they excel at their roles and don't let any "hobbies" impact on their job.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
If I am reviewing a CV that contains hobbies - I check to see if it includes dangerous sports - hang gliding, parachuting etc.
I don't want employee having accidents at the weekend then taking loads of time off work!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## QOFE

What about those who put down football as their hobby? I would not want to employ somebody who's likely to be an amateur football manager, commentator and referee wasting a lot of time with discussing the latest match. 
Having worked with a lot of those and seen the hours and hours wasted on football talk I would give them a miss. Bah!


----------



## lailahad

Radeya2000 said:


> It is preferred to have hobbies / interests on your resume, to give it a personal touch.
> 
> Not getting calls for interviews may be because of other reasons, such as applying to irrelevant jobs, not showing that you are the right candidate for the job, not having a well-written professional cover letter, etc. A slight - but important - change can make your resume more effective. I don't think having hobbies on your resume would be it, but if it's the only change you've made, then remove it and see if the results improve.


Thank you Radeya for your reply. 
I try my best not to apply for jobs that are not matching my profile and decline some interview opportunities from recruitment agencies because the job description is different of what I do. 
I still need to include some achievements in my Resume which I found a very hard exercise and I am still working on it. 
I don;t know if there is a thread in the forum for how to write a good resume for GCC region? or where we can upload our resume to get feedback. 

I have received many calls from agencies to re-write my CV but they are asking for a lot of money which i can't afford right now unfortunately


----------



## lailahad

QOFE said:


> What about those who put down football as their hobby? I would not want to employ somebody who's likely to be an amateur football manager, commentator and referee wasting a lot of time with discussing the latest match.
> Having worked with a lot of those and seen the hours and hours wasted on football talk I would give them a miss. Bah!


hahhahah Really??!!!!! 

then better if i remove my hobbies from the Resume


----------



## SummerGlow

Radeya2000 said:


> Don't accept a job unless the pay and working conditions are good enough. You need to not only take the pay into consideration but also the living conditions. What kind of a life will it be if you have to share a room with several other people and the only space you get is your bed space? You won't have much space to move around? And you'll be away from family one-two years? If your salary can't enable you to afford a proper accommodation and family life, it's not worth it. So unless you're really hard-pressed, I'd say to forgo anything less.
> 
> Have you considered starting your own business in your own country? It might be a better option even if the income at the start is less. People from Asian countries should definitely look into starting their own small businesses back home - something that will give a job to one or two other people as well - as that's good for you in the longrun and also good for the economy.


I have considered business option but i think it has to be really thought through before you commit. I love UAE and I want to stay here for a while i think that is the best thing for me at this point in time. Im trying to stay positive and look at the bright side.


----------



## SummerGlow

Radeya2000 said:


> Employers prefer that there is a personal touch to resumes and therefore having interests / hobbies on the resume is preferred. It's not about what you or I like. It's what's commonly preferred by most recruiters / employers. Sure, all employers are not like that and some may not care whether you include hobbies or not but most do want to know what a person is like as an individual. You need to fit with the culture of a company so you need to show what you're like on the whole, both through your job application and in the interview.


Personal touch is different to putting hobbies on your CV. You can add a personal touch by carefully selecting words you put on your CV and how you write it, i actually think that is a way to go, as opposed to putting hobbies.


----------



## SummerGlow

I am personally beginning to lose hope:noidea: I dont know what is the issue that i am still unemployed after so many interviews. It seems that i put my heart and soul into every interview i go to but nothing happens! received a call just now to come for an interview on Saturday. When i asked him for an email confirmation he said it will be difficult for him wallah? What is wrong with people seriously.


----------



## Stevesolar

SummerGlow said:


> I am personally beginning to lose hope:noidea: I dont know what is the issue that i am still unemployed after so many interviews. It seems that i put my heart and soul into every interview i go to but nothing happens! received a call just now to come for an interview on Saturday. When i asked him for an email confirmation he said it will be difficult for him wallah? What is wrong with people seriously.


Hi,
Why ask for an email confirmation?
That marks you down as someone who is awkward or does not trust what they are being told.
If you have been verbally invited for an interview - simply turn up 10 minutes early at the appointed place.
If interviewer is late - that gives you a slight upper hand and shows that you are punctual and do what you have promised.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## SummerGlow

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Why ask for an email confirmation?
> That marks you down as someone who is awkward or does not trust what they are being told.
> If you have been verbally invited for an interview - simply turn up 10 minutes early at the appointed place.
> If interviewer is late - that gives you a slight upper hand and shows that you are punctual and do what you have promised.
> Best of luck
> Steve


No the thing is when he called me up he was essentially giving me the directions on the phone on how to get to the place. I dont mind being verbally invited, but i would appreciate a full address, location map and person who i will be seeing in writing. That way i can research the company properly and know what im getting myself into. Or am i asking for a lot?


----------



## SummerGlow

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Why ask for an email confirmation?
> That marks you down as someone who is awkward or does not trust what they are being told.
> If you have been verbally invited for an interview - simply turn up 10 minutes early at the appointed place.
> If interviewer is late - that gives you a slight upper hand and shows that you are punctual and do what you have promised.
> Best of luck
> Steve


Plus we live in the Middle East, you shouldnt trust what youre being told 99% of the time.


----------



## lailahad

SummerGlow said:


> I am personally beginning to lose hope:noidea: I dont know what is the issue that i am still unemployed after so many interviews. It seems that i put my heart and soul into every interview i go to but nothing happens! received a call just now to come for an interview on Saturday. When i asked him for an email confirmation he said it will be difficult for him wallah? What is wrong with people seriously.


if the company is not even able to send you a confirmation email it says a lot about them and maybe better that you won't be working for them. 

Keep hope and never give up


----------



## lailahad

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Why ask for an email confirmation?
> That marks you down as someone who is awkward or does not trust what they are being told.
> If you have been verbally invited for an interview - simply turn up 10 minutes early at the appointed place.
> If interviewer is late - that gives you a slight upper hand and shows that you are punctual and do what you have promised.
> Best of luck
> Steve


I always ask for a confirmation email! 

what is wrong with that? why i would be awkward?  :confused2:

and actually also for a job description and it happened that i refused to go to an interview because she said it is not the time to share with you the job description was it wrong??


----------



## Stevesolar

SummerGlow said:


> No the thing is when he called me up he was essentially giving me the directions on the phone on how to get to the place. I dont mind being verbally invited, but i would appreciate a full address, location map and person who i will be seeing in writing. That way i can research the company properly and know what im getting myself into. Or am i asking for a lot?


Hi,
I tend to research a company pretty thoroughly before I even agree to go for an interview - saves each of us from wasting our time.
You can always get the location details from the Internet or the receptionist, after you finish the phone call with the person who has invited you for interview.
That way you can ask the receptionist a few subtle questions about the interviewer - what they really like or don't like, where they are from etc. - all things that you can drop into conversation to try and build rappor and make the common links that are proven to help people remember you more and also look on you more favorably (always try to find as much common ground between you and the interviewers - as this makes them more likely to view you as a potential work colleague).
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## LewsTT

I've been here 10 days now and not even a single call. At least youre getting interviews! Lets keep the hopes up!


----------



## LewsTT

That was meant for SummerGlow!


----------



## SummerGlow

Well guys a quick update. To my surprise i actually received 3 job offers today that surprised me quite a bit! I accepted one of them as well this morning and will be starting my job tomorrow! Very happy, a little overwhelmed but really excited. And to a bigger surprise i actually found a job through this forum! World works in mysterious ways sometimes


----------



## Stevesolar

SummerGlow said:


> Well guys a quick update. To my surprise i actually received 3 job offers today that surprised me quite a bit! I accepted one of them as well this morning and will be starting my job tomorrow! Very happy, a little overwhelmed but really excited. And to a bigger surprise i actually found a job through this forum! World works in mysterious ways sometimes


Well done!
Hope it goes well for you!


----------



## LewsTT

SummerGlow said:


> Well guys a quick update. To my surprise i actually received 3 job offers today that surprised me quite a bit! I accepted one of them as well this morning and will be starting my job tomorrow! Very happy, a little overwhelmed but really excited. And to a bigger surprise i actually found a job through this forum! World works in mysterious ways sometimes


Congratulations! 

Whoever did the helping have a look here too please!


----------



## lailahad

SummerGlow said:


> Well guys a quick update. To my surprise i actually received 3 job offers today that surprised me quite a bit! I accepted one of them as well this morning and will be starting my job tomorrow! Very happy, a little overwhelmed but really excited. And to a bigger surprise i actually found a job through this forum! World works in mysterious ways sometimes


Congrats SummerGlow


----------



## The Rascal

SummerGlow said:


> Well guys a quick update. To my surprise i actually received 3 job offers today that surprised me quite a bit! I accepted one of them as well this morning and will be starting my job tomorrow! Very happy, a little overwhelmed but really excited. And to a bigger surprise i actually found a job through this forum! World works in mysterious ways sometimes


Jobs in the UAE are like London buses....

Well done.


----------



## SummerGlow

The Rascal said:


> Jobs in the UAE are like London buses....
> 
> Well done.


See im from Manchester we do get a bus every now and then, not all at once

Cant complain though, very happy


----------



## Roxtec Blue

The Rascal said:


> Jobs in the UAE are like London buses....
> 
> Well done.


Surely you dont mean all done by expats


----------



## Scottryan20

This question may have been answered already and if so I am sorry, I am currently deciding on what third level education I should follow. A big part of this is down to the possible of employment in the uae. I understand this is a odd factor in my decision but I have traveled here on many occasions and have fell in love with the culture and society. To sum up I would be grateful of someone could tell me what degrees go the further here, also if possible what are the chances of be hired around the age of 24 25 . Thank you


----------



## Stevesolar

Scottryan20 said:


> This question may have been answered already and if so I am sorry, I am currently deciding on what third level education I should follow. A big part of this is down to the possible of employment in the uae. I understand this is a odd factor in my decision but I have traveled here on many occasions and have fell in love with the culture and society. To sum up I would be grateful of someone could tell me what degrees go the further here, also if possible what are the chances of be hired around the age of 24 25 . Thank you


Hi,
You will need a big crystal ball if you want to think about working here in 3-5 years time.
The subject that you see often in the papers (although more difficult to find hard evidence of it on the ground) is sustainability.
With oil running out in the world, more expensive energy costs and water restrictions - then alternative energy, renewables and sustainability are surely the key areas of the future?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal

Scottryan20 said:


> This question may have been answered already and if so I am sorry, I am currently deciding on what third level education I should follow. A big part of this is down to the possible of employment in the uae. I understand this is a odd factor in my decision but I have traveled here on many occasions and have fell in love with the culture and society. To sum up I would be grateful of someone could tell me what degrees go the further here, also if possible what are the chances of be hired around the age of 24 25 . Thank you


Looking at your post I would say English would be a good start.


----------



## cyrusonyx

SummerGlow said:


> Have you been looking for a job for 10 months? Or i read it wrong:confused2:


Yeah, coming up to 11 months now. I am gradually realising now the only real way to get something decent here is via networking. I've signed up to internations and will start attending their networking events for expats in Dubai.


----------



## cyrusonyx

The Rascal said:


> Gotta say, the above is text book about how you should apply IF you don't know people, personal introductions and networking (hate that word) are always the best.


Thanks, yes I don't know anyone here and have no connections through LinkedIn. As I say, I came over with my partner who was brought over by a company here.

I've joined the networking group, internations to start meeting people here and hopefully make some good connections.

Just spoke to a recruitment agent (she's originally from the UK) after sending her my CV. Talk about kick a man when he's down. Do they have to speak to you like you're a big inconvenience ? 

I've read so many conflicting opinions on CVs. She was quite brutal with mine (basically saying it was too long and not clear) also said to remove my photo (I was told in the UAE you need to have your photo on your CV?). Bearing in mind I sat on a webinar run by a guy from the UAE who gave us advice on how to prepare our CVs for the UAE job market, I was surprised to have conflicting advice from this recruiter.

I'm just getting lost in all of this now..over ten months looking for work is taking it's toll. Trying to keep positive 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## cyrusonyx

SummerGlow said:


> Well guys a quick update. To my surprise i actually received 3 job offers today that surprised me quite a bit! I accepted one of them as well this morning and will be starting my job tomorrow! Very happy, a little overwhelmed but really excited. And to a bigger surprise i actually found a job through this forum! World works in mysterious ways sometimes


That's really good news, congrats! What field of work are you in?

I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I'm not even getting interviews now. My experience is within software project coordination and service implementation. Lots of online applications with lots of automated rejections. Emails to hiring managers go unanswered.


----------



## Radeya2000

Scottryan20 said:


> This question may have been answered already and if so I am sorry, I am currently deciding on what third level education I should follow. A big part of this is down to the possible of employment in the uae. I understand this is a odd factor in my decision but I have traveled here on many occasions and have fell in love with the culture and society. To sum up I would be grateful of someone could tell me what degrees go the further here, also if possible what are the chances of be hired around the age of 24 25 . Thank you


You should choose a career based on your interests. Otherwise, the work will be a chore since money doesn't make a person happy in the long run. You need more than money to motivate you. 

Once you know what career line you are interested in, you can find out about the jobs with the greatest potential and work on developing a career in that area. 

To be able to get a good job in UAE, in most cases you would need a degree plus several years experience. Having at least five years' experience will increase your chances. Having less then two years experience makes getting a job difficult as the job market is very competitive. While you're working on getting experience, try not to change jobs too often as that's looked on badly, since it shows you are not an employee who will stick to the company long run. Even if you do change jobs after your first year of work or internship, try to stay with the same company at least two years, preferably three years thereafter. Once you've gotten your four-five years' experience, getting a job in UAE will be easier. 

In addition to work experience, you might consider getting certification in your field if there is any. Find out what certification is popular in UAE and go for that. Being a certified employee increases chances of getting a good job as well as income. Showing that you are a top talent on your resume will improve your status as a job seeker. Accomplishments, international certifications, and awards go a long way to prove that you have the skills stated on your resume and hence are a worthy employee.


----------



## Radeya2000

lailahad said:


> I always ask for a confirmation email!
> 
> what is wrong with that? why i would be awkward?  :confused2:
> 
> and actually also for a job description and it happened that i refused to go to an interview because she said it is not the time to share with you the job description was it wrong??


Well, you should know what job you're applying for. Asking about job description means you don't know the details of the job, so how could you have applied for it? How can you know that you are the right match for the job if you don't know the job description?


----------



## lailahad

Radeya2000 said:


> Well, you should know what job you're applying for. Asking about job description means you don't know the details of the job, so how could you have applied for it? How can you know that you are the right match for the job if you don't know the job description?


it is when i am contacted by a recruiter who found me on a job portal. 

i have never been contacted when I applied


----------



## TallyHo

If your CV is long and unclear it means the reviewer doesn't have a sense of what you actually did.

CV should show two things:

1. What you did.

2. How the work you did benefited the company.

Many people fill their CVs with 1 but forget about 2. 

The UAE is a very different employment market from the UK. Different companies and different roles go after different types of people. In the "professional" sector and among western firms with local offices, we generally don't ask for photos as part of CVs and don't expect them. But local companies like to have photos with CVs. This is why you get conflicting feedback. 

If I were you I'd listen to the UK recruiter, not the local guy via webinar whose target audience is likely to be lesser skilled white collar workers from South Asia or the Philippines (the vast majority of the job market). You want a higher paying job and that's where the UK recruiter steps in. 




cyrusonyx said:


> Thanks, yes I don't know anyone here and have no connections through LinkedIn. As I say, I came over with my partner who was brought over by a company here.
> 
> I've joined the networking group, internations to start meeting people here and hopefully make some good connections.
> 
> Just spoke to a recruitment agent (she's originally from the UK) after sending her my CV. Talk about kick a man when he's down. Do they have to speak to you like you're a big inconvenience ?
> 
> I've read so many conflicting opinions on CVs. She was quite brutal with mine (basically saying it was too long and not clear) also said to remove my photo (I was told in the UAE you need to have your photo on your CV?). Bearing in mind I sat on a webinar run by a guy from the UAE who gave us advice on how to prepare our CVs for the UAE job market, I was surprised to have conflicting advice from this recruiter.
> 
> I'm just getting lost in all of this now..over ten months looking for work is taking it's toll. Trying to keep positive
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


----------



## cyrusonyx

TallyHo said:


> If your CV is long and unclear it means the reviewer doesn't have a sense of what you actually did.
> 
> CV should show two things:
> 
> 1. What you did.
> 
> 2. How the work you did benefited the company.
> 
> Many people fill their CVs with 1 but forget about 2.
> 
> The UAE is a very different employment market from the UK. Different companies and different roles go after different types of people. In the "professional" sector and among western firms with local offices, we generally don't ask for photos as part of CVs and don't expect them. But local companies like to have photos with CVs. This is why you get conflicting feedback.
> 
> If I were you I'd listen to the UK recruiter, not the local guy via webinar whose target audience is likely to be lesser skilled white collar workers from South Asia or the Philippines (the vast majority of the job market). You want a higher paying job and that's where the UK recruiter steps in.


Much appreciated, thanks for clearing that up. Makes sense why I've been getting conflicting info on preparing a CV for the UAE and I can see why the recruiter had trouble with the length. I was dubious myself after changing it following the webinar. I'll stick with the UK recruiter's feedback then.

I wondered, are functional CVs less favourable than a chronological? With 8 years relevant experience across 5 roles, I wondered if a functional CV would work better in highlighting the skills (and accomplishments) I'd bring. Whilst a chronological might highlight gaps between jobs and be quite lengthy given the number of roles.

Thanks in advance for any help  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rsinner

cyrusonyx said:


> I wondered, are functional CVs less favourable than a chronological? With 8 years relevant experience across 5 roles, I wondered if a functional CV would work better in highlighting the skills (and accomplishments) I'd bring. Whilst a chronological might highlight gaps between jobs and be quite lengthy given the number of roles.


what does your google search throw up in terms of advice on this? For sure there is no UAE specific advice on this. I do not think that there can be even a generic advice on this and probably boils down to preferences. I would always like to see a chronological CV, with emphasis given to roles that have the most direct bearing on the job being applied for.

I usually have an overview of my job, with more bullet points for specific items I want to emphasize. I used to strictly follow a 1 page CV rule, but find it extremely difficult these days.

As for job gaps, trying putting in years as dates rather than month and year.


----------



## cyrusonyx

rsinner said:


> what does your google search throw up in terms of advice on this? For sure there is no UAE specific advice on this. I do not think that there can be even a generic advice on this and probably boils down to preferences. I would always like to see a chronological CV, with emphasis given to roles that have the most direct bearing on the job being applied for.
> 
> I usually have an overview of my job, with more bullet points for specific items I want to emphasize. I used to strictly follow a 1 page CV rule, but find it extremely difficult these days.
> 
> As for job gaps, trying putting in years as dates rather than month and year.


I think I'll carry on with a functional CV if there's no UAE specific advice then (I've secured the majority of my roles with one). My research shows functionals are a better style based on there not being a natural progression of roles and if there are any gaps. I agree, sticking to one page is very difficult without losing value.

In terms of gaps, I actually gave the recruiter a CV with years only, she told me employers want to see months and years. Funny, it's only agencies who tell me this as when at interview (when going directly through an employer) no one has asked to know the exact months.


----------



## AlastairAbracham

I believe find good and relevant job in Uae is still a challenge. Problem start for newbie finding job in Uae. Most of time they are not aware about the term and condition for a new job. Because of lack of information about the contract and labor law they intend to get hire only for the sake of money rather thinking about their future. As for most of the people Dubai is their dream city!!
Once can still find nice and relevant job in Uae most of the companies here are looking for real talent not spoon fitting? When I headed to Dubai I got everything in my hand with god grace labor contract information, offer letter, job condition etc. etc. to form a new life in Dubai. 
I would strongly like to suggest some of nice and productive website that can help you find job easily please check and registered on all of them with proper contact information. website such as bayt, dubizzle, gulftalentm monstergulf etc 
I got the job offer in hand before coming to Dubai, but I have so many friend that come here on visit and finally go back home with working visa and new job, So people who are really interested to get job here they can try coming on visit. Don’t get settle or disappoint until you find a job here. It’s a city of exposure. 
In my case it took one month to finish all the formality 7 day for application of visa, 3 day to get the online visa, and after that accommodation, air ticket, and 7 days stay in hotel from the company side. Just to get thing settle here and start work. 
I love my company and it been great working here. 

Wish you good luck guy.


----------



## lailahad

Do you send thank you email after interviews? 

for recruiters, what do you think about this initiative? is it a good idea or it doesn't add any value after the interview process?


----------



## pamela0810

lailahad said:


> Do you send thank you email after interviews?
> 
> for recruiters, what do you think about this initiative? is it a good idea or it doesn't add any value after the interview process?


I always send Thank You emails after meetings and interviews. Not sure if it adds any value but everyone appreciates being thanked, don't they?


----------



## LewsTT

28 days and have had just one interview....


----------



## cyrusonyx

AlastairAbracham said:


> I believe find good and relevant job in Uae is still a challenge. Problem start for newbie finding job in Uae. Most of time they are not aware about the term and condition for a new job. Because of lack of information about the contract and labor law they intend to get hire only for the sake of money rather thinking about their future. As for most of the people Dubai is their dream city!!
> Once can still find nice and relevant job in Uae most of the companies here are looking for real talent not spoon fitting? When I headed to Dubai I got everything in my hand with god grace labor contract information, offer letter, job condition etc. etc. to form a new life in Dubai.
> I would strongly like to suggest some of nice and productive website that can help you find job easily please check and registered on all of them with proper contact information. website such as bayt, dubizzle, gulftalentm monstergulf etc
> I got the job offer in hand before coming to Dubai, but I have so many friend that come here on visit and finally go back home with working visa and new job, So people who are really interested to get job here they can try coming on visit. Don’t get settle or disappoint until you find a job here. It’s a city of exposure.
> In my case it took one month to finish all the formality 7 day for application of visa, 3 day to get the online visa, and after that accommodation, air ticket, and 7 days stay in hotel from the company side. Just to get thing settle here and start work.
> I love my company and it been great working here.
> 
> Wish you good luck guy.


Congratulations my friend. I'm very happy you've secured a job with a great company! That's very encouraging to read. There is hope!
Thank you also for the advice on websites to register with. Did employers contact you based on your profile or did you apply to jobs through the websites?
Also, did you try recruitment agencies? I tried **Mackenzie and Jones** and despite their website saying they make relationships with their candidates so they know them and can place them with the right roles, the one person I spoke to was cold and didn't reply to any of my emails after we spoke (even though she suggested we meet for a coffee).

Congratulations again on your new job!


----------



## lailahad

LewsTT said:


> 28 days and have had just one interview....


Tha'ts good  Don't give up keep looking


----------



## AlastairAbracham

cyrusonyx said:


> Thanks buddy let me know if I can help in anyway. I have a lot friend in some company might be good for you.
> Did employers contact you based on your profile or did you apply to jobs through the websites? : Just registering and completing the website will not help, You will have to be proactive in term of apply to new job posting. Just subscribe the newsletter for your type of job search and apply in company as many as you can, But dont do bulk apply without looking the content of job. Only if that job suites to your qualification and education.
> 
> Also, did you try recruitment agencies? : Never tried rather never suggest because i know these agency owner they are good for nothing. Honestly dubai is not a place for commission agent or agency. If you have the right caliber to crack interview you will succeed. Otherwise these agent will only keep on scheduling your interview here and there!! Honestly I will say stop wasting your time with such agency for job.


Thanks brother I wish you luck Inshallah you will get job soon as you have curiosity to work in uae.


----------



## cyrusonyx

AlastairAbracham said:


> Thanks brother I wish you luck Inshallah you will get job soon as you have curiosity to work in uae.


Thanks Brother...you have given me some great advice which I will follow. Inshallah, the right job will arrive .

I've been real proactive applying for jobs and then directly contacting the line manager letting them know I can add value to the job, listing my suitable skills. Just last week a line manager replied to me to say he would forward my CV to HR and then they would get back to me after shortlisting. So let's see! 

Yeah, I don't think I will bother wish Agencies, most just tell me to look on their website for vacancies. 

Happy for you to PM me if you can help in my search through companies you know! Any help you is appreciated my brother.

I hope the new job is perfect for you and going welll!


----------



## cyrusonyx

AlastairAbracham said:


> Thanks brother I wish you luck Inshallah you will get job soon as you have curiosity to work in uae.


ps. I've added my skype ID to my contact info on here, happy to private msg <SNIP>


----------



## tahir29

What line of work are you looking for Cyrusonyx?


----------



## cyrusonyx

tahir29 said:


> What line of work are you looking for Cyrusonyx?


Either software related as I have experience within web application testing, support and project/installation coordination or Client Services related as I have long experience within post-sale client services implementation (across several industries).

Hopefully a company out there will have a spot for me!  :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## LewsTT

Im looking for accounting/audit roles. Qualified and with PwC experience


----------



## LewsTT

And getting desperate enough to post that on message boards as you can see


----------



## tahir29

cyrusonyx's - Have you applied at IBM, Microsoft, Oracle?? Maybe pop down to internet city in Dubai and network across the companies there. 

LewTT - Try Robert half, Mckenzie Jones, Linkedin, I see plenty of accounting jobs everyday, even contact companies directly, most companies will have an accountants department. 

Relation to experience, as you have stated PWC, doesn't mean anything, I've worked at IBM, PWC, Oracle and DHL (List goes on), nobody cares over here, need to network, makes connections and go from there.


----------



## LewsTT

Yeah tried that. The standard reply is 'Go apply at our website". Its about connections I guess, they dont really take you seriously otherwise.


----------



## cyrusonyx

LewsTT said:


> Yeah tried that. The standard reply is 'Go apply at our website". Its about connections I guess, they dont really take you seriously otherwise.


Yep, I think connections work best here. I've had a couple of interviews and been contacted by line managers because of my connections when otherwise my application would get lost in the HR black hole. 

Ive had to lower my salary expectations as the roles ended up paying less than I'd pitched at.


----------



## atlanticist

garygiles said:


> Thanks for that useless piece of information.
> I have posted asking for advise about jobs, not for weather advise thanks for letting me know its hot in Dubai and Cold in the UK!!!


I just think it's hilarious that a heating engineer would come to Dubai and find it odd that he's struggling to find a job.

The Pakistani gentleman helpfully explaining that Britain is cold and Dubai is hot was icing on the comedic cake.


----------



## Stevesolar

atlanticist said:


> I just think it's hilarious that a heating engineer would come to Dubai and find it odd that he's struggling to find a job.
> 
> The Pakistani gentleman helpfully explaining that Britain is cold and Dubai is hot was icing on the comedic cake.


 I think it is even funnier that you are commenting on a post from November 2013!


----------



## QOFE

Stevesolar said:


> I think it is even funnier that you are commenting on a post from November 2013!


I think atlanticist is just doing what he's told... How often are new posters asked to read the stickies?


----------



## lailahad

I have been looking for a job since September 2015. I have had six interviews with no offer. 
How many failed interviews is a sign that I am the problem? I understand that there are loads of qualified people applying for the same position but I am completely confused and frustrated, why I am not able t land a job offer? 
I have requested twice why I have been rejected but the answer is that we had someone who was more qualified than you. 
I read different books about interviews I prepare before and follow all the tips given in these books but no offer? 
can someone tell me how I can spot what is wrong with my approach?


----------



## twowheelsgood

lailahad said:


> I understand that there are loads of qualified people applying for the same position but I am completely confused and frustrated, why I am not able t land a job offer?


The answer is in your question - read the first bit above.

1000 qualified applicants for one job and there's you - answer is plain as day.

More to the point, what exactly do you have THAT IS RELEVANT that the others don't have ?

Just about every person who applies for a job has nothing more or less than the other applicants. Many have other skills which are actually useless in the job they are applying for but they expect to be given credit for that particular skill - which is overoptimistic.

So what exactly do you have, that is of benefit to the employer, that others don't have when you apply for the jobs - you may well find you aren't special or unique or valuable in which case its the 1000 applicants and the numbers are against you. 

Figure out what competitive advantage an employer would gain by employing you and you'll be more employable if you apply for the right job. But if you have no special advantages and are applying for the wrong jobs, then you have no chance.

So what are your unique skills and what kind of job are you applying for ?


----------



## atlanticist

Stevesolar said:


> I think it is even funnier that you are commenting on a post from November 2013!


What can I say - I was bored at work and when I find comedy gold, I feel compelled to share


----------



## LewsTT

cyrusonyx said:


> Yep, I think connections work best here. I've had a couple of interviews and been contacted by line managers because of my connections when otherwise my application would get lost in the HR black hole.
> 
> Ive had to lower my salary expectations as the roles ended up paying less than I'd pitched at.


Faced the same thing in the one interview I had. It was just about the bare minimum someone with my profile would settle for. I guess that is to be expected in the current market. 

Good luck!


----------



## LewsTT

Anybody knows anyone who needs a qualified accountant? Just saying


----------



## rizwanyounis

It is better to read newspaper daily and there are many sites where jobs are being placed by different companies keep in touch with them.


----------



## Mydubaidream

hi everyone,

I am just curious. 
Will it be easier to get a job in dubai by applying online or do employer prefer for the applicant to be there. 
I have been looking for a job from the philipines since november 2015 but still got no feedback. Need help.

Thanks.


----------



## Stevesolar

Mydubaidream said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> I am just curious.
> Will it be easier to get a job in dubai by applying online or do employer prefer for the applicant to be there.
> I have been looking for a job from the philipines since november 2015 but still got no feedback. Need help.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,
I have recruited plenty of people in Dubai and I have never considered anybody who was not already in (and already working or coming to the end of existing contract) Dubai.
This is for three main reasons - firstly, you normally get hundreds of applicants for every job - most of whom are already in Dubai. Secondly - it's easy to call somebody for interview if they are already present in Dubai. Thirdly - I want to let other companies suffer the inconvenience of hiring people new to Dubai who don't know their way around, have not got their driving licence, don't know the work and life culture in the UAE.
The last point can also be important - as I have never recruited anybody on a visit visa - only people on an existing work visa or on their 30 days grace following a work visa cancellation.
For these reasons - it will always be much, much harder to secure a job from overseas. The only exception is for very specialised roles - teachers, doctors, dentists, senior engineers, nuclear scientists etc.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Mydubaidream

Hi Steve,

Thank you for your prompt reply.
So What do you suggest will be the best way to secure a job if you are living oversees and looking forward to migrate to UAE? 

Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood

Mydubaidream said:


> So What do you suggest will be the best way to secure a job if you are living oversees and looking forward to migrate to UAE?


Assuming you have some skills in demand, save a lot of money, and come to Dubai to stay as a tourist, and search locally every day until you run out of money.

Repeat as often as you can afford.


----------



## Mydubaidream

wokiki said:


> upload your resume on online job portal


Thanks Wokiki.
I am getting frustrated now since I really wanted to move in Dubai. been waiting and applying online but still got no call. i am thinking if that has something to do of me being in the Philippines.


----------



## Stevesolar

Mydubaidream said:


> Thanks Wokiki.
> I am getting frustrated now since I really wanted to move in Dubai. been waiting and applying online but still got no call. i am thinking if that has something to do of me being in the Philippines.


I already explained that this is the most likely reason.
Dubai is a relatively small city.
People from all over the world think the streets are paved with gold and want to work here.
Every job advert gets hundreds of applicants.
Companies recruit the people that are easiest (location) and cheapest to hire (often country of origin related).
Your chances are slim unless you spend some money and get here to apply.


----------



## umararshad

To find jobs in dubai i will give some guidlines.
be confident.
apply online maximum for jobs
visit sanayias of sharjah and industrial area and sepecially freezone area of dubai, sharjah, ajman physically to send cv.
make strong refrence in dubai to find jobs in dubai. 
there are some websites who have good jobs , i will share that later.


Thanks


----------



## sagbot

Hi kabayan! 

Steve has good points there. You have a better chance on finding a job in Dubai if you are presently living here in the city.

I came here last March 5. Spent the first week getting to know the city on tours. Did my serious job hunting on the second week. 

I updated my CV, wrote a cover letter for each applications and submitted it to all hiring companies relevant to my working experience in LinkedIn and Bayt. I had a total of 77 job applications and 3 interviews. 

Good news! I'll be starting my first day of work on Sunday. According to my employer, they received a total of 1,400 applications on the said job vacancy and luckily they chose me because of my professional experience related to the job.

As you can see, job hunting is getting tighter here in Dubai. If you are really serious on looking for a job here, be sure to be physically here and be ready to compete with other professionals.

Good luck on your job hunting!



Mydubaidream said:


> Thanks Wokiki.
> I am getting frustrated now since I really wanted to move in Dubai. been waiting and applying online but still got no call. i am thinking if that has something to do of me being in the Philippines.


----------



## umararshad

sagbot said:


> Hi kabayan!
> 
> Steve has good points there. You have a better chance on finding a job in Dubai if you are presently living here in the city.
> 
> I came here last March 5. Spent the first week getting to know the city on tours. Did my serious job hunting on the second week.
> 
> I updated my CV, wrote a cover letter for each applications and submitted it to all hiring companies relevant to my working experience in LinkedIn and Bayt. I had a total of 77 job applications and 3 interviews.
> 
> Good news! I'll be starting my first day of work on Sunday. According to my employer, they received a total of 1,400 applications on the said job vacancy and luckily they chose me because of my professional experience related to the job.
> 
> As you can see, job hunting is getting tighter here in Dubai. If you are really serious on looking for a job here, be sure to be physically here and be ready to compete with other professionals.
> 
> Good luck on your job hunting!


I agree with sagbot . you have to apply on every possible website online . you will have to wait until you find your dream jobs. the person who want to get jobs in dubai should have to come in dubai and then start job hunting. its my experience also. best of luck .

Thanks


----------



## Mydubaidream

sagbot said:


> Hi kabayan!
> 
> Steve has good points there. You have a better chance on finding a job in Dubai if you are presently living here in the city.
> 
> I came here last March 5. Spent the first week getting to know the city on tours. Did my serious job hunting on the second week.
> 
> I updated my CV, wrote a cover letter for each applications and submitted it to all hiring companies relevant to my working experience in LinkedIn and Bayt. I had a total of 77 job applications and 3 interviews.
> 
> Good news! I'll be starting my first day of work on Sunday. According to my employer, they received a total of 1,400 applications on the said job vacancy and luckily they chose me because of my professional experience related to the job.
> 
> As you can see, job hunting is getting tighter here in Dubai. If you are really serious on looking for a job here, be sure to be physically here and be ready to compete with other professionals.
> 
> Good luck on your job hunting!
> 
> 
> 
> Mydubaidream said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Wokiki.
> I am getting frustrated now since I really wanted to move in Dubai. been waiting and applying online but still got no call. i am thinking if that has something to do of me being in the Philippines.
Click to expand...


Thanks Kabayan! 
Will be preparing to go visit UAE soon and hopefully get a job there. :grin:


----------



## sagbot

You are welcome! Good luck on your endeavors. Inshallah!



Mydubaidream said:


> Thanks Kabayan!
> Will be preparing to go visit UAE soon and hopefully get a job there. :grin:


----------



## Phoebecat90

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I have recruited plenty of people in Dubai and I have never considered anybody who was not already in (and already working or coming to the end of existing contract) Dubai.
> This is for three main reasons - firstly, you normally get hundreds of applicants for every job - most of whom are already in Dubai. Secondly - it's easy to call somebody for interview if they are already present in Dubai. Thirdly - I want to let other companies suffer the inconvenience of hiring people new to Dubai who don't know their way around, have not got their driving licence, don't know the work and life culture in the UAE.
> The last point can also be important - as I have never recruited anybody on a visit visa - only people on an existing work visa or on their 30 days grace following a work visa cancellation.
> For these reasons - it will always be much, much harder to secure a job from overseas. The only exception is for very specialised roles - teachers, doctors, dentists, senior engineers, nuclear scientists etc.
> Best of luck
> Steve


Stevesolar maybe you'd be able to help with this then - I have moved to Dubai since April 2015 and my Husband has been trying to find a job here since then with no luck. Any ideas on how his job hunt can be more fruitful?


----------



## twowheelsgood

What does your husband do as we would need to know that before offering any advice.


----------



## Phoebecat90

twowheelsgood said:


> What does your husband do as we would need to know that before offering any advice.


Financial Services - looking to get into Compliance


----------



## twowheelsgood

Phoebecat90 said:


> Financial Services - looking to get into Compliance


If he is not already into Compliance, then he will struggle to get in as a nOOb at a job he hasn't actually done before. They will be hiring experienced professionals, not people wanting to have a change. 

Financial Services could mean anything so difficult to comment on that.


----------



## waks99

umararshad said:


> To find jobs in dubai i will give some guidlines.
> be confident.
> apply online maximum for jobs
> visit sanayias of sharjah and industrial area and sepecially freezone area of dubai, sharjah, ajman physically to send cv.
> make strong refrence in dubai to find jobs in dubai.
> there are some websites who have good jobs , i will share that later.
> 
> 
> Thanks


How to get song reference unless you know someone there which a newcomer don't have?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## HowardB11

Hi Steve

I am a chemical engineer with CAE simulation development experience 15+years. I will be in Dubai May 15 on a tourist visa. I would like to find work in a refinery or rig. Any possibility of finding something by just turning up or should I contact company/someone in Australia before I leave? 

Kind regards


----------



## umararshad

*New trend in jobs in dubai*

First of i respect all opinions of people in fourum. i want to tell some facts that can not be hide. i was attached with some top websites like khaleejtimes, dubbizle, monstergulf etc. can you imagine how many cv one vaccancy get in only one day ? i see with my eyes one average post attract more than 30,000 cv in one single day. now what is the chance of getting hired from these 30,000. 
market is down in these days. the best way to find jobs in dubai is to make refrence and secure jobs. refrence in dubai is only to get you to interview table. thats it. physical visit in companies also matters, linkiden, and applying online is not good so far.
thanks for reading.


----------



## mrbucko

Phoebecat90 said:


> Financial Services - looking to get into Compliance


I'm moving to Dubai for a FS role. It isn't a simple process for my future employer to bring me over given the relocation package and red tape they have to navigate to get me my visa. And it is also high risk for them as it is a big move for me and my family to leave our UK lives behind and I'm sure many people in this situation change their minds and drop out late in the onboarding process. I'm therefore pretty certain I wouldn't have got the job if they'd found some local who was qualified to do it.

It took me 12 months to find this role so be patient, and a further 4-5 months to get through the onboarding process. 

I suggest that you work out which recruiters cover FS Compliance locally and get CVs and covering emails to them and request a call if they can help you. Also, work out which organisations you'd want to work for, bookmark their careers pages and check them weekly alongside the local careers sites as many jobs don't even go to recruiters in the first instance.

Oh, and I visited Dubai with my family as well and met a couple of contacts I'd made when I was working over here to discuss potential roles. Neither bore fruit as there was nothing open but the idea was to get myself forefront in their minds for when something did open up. Of equal importance, being able to state in interview that you'd recently visited to make sure it was the right destination for you and your family gives a lot of credibility to your application, as did the fact I'd already worked in the UAE briefly in my current role.

Good luck.


----------



## umararshad

waks99 said:


> How to get song reference unless you know someone there which a newcomer don't have?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Finding Reference is very simple. first identify your salary requirement. if you need low salary live in daira of if you want some reasonable salary select albarsha . when you live in these types of areas you will interact with many people they will become your friend after few days if you contact them daily. then tell them about your jobs, 
wherever you go try to become frank with them. like if you eat breakfast in a resturant daily try to make contact with owner of resturant or hr manager. on every morning go out of your room and meet your neighbours shop person, malls, luandry and tell them your need they will give you some refrence or they will contact you with some good person. try to become as social as possible.


----------



## Stevesolar

umararshad said:


> Finding Reference is very simple. first identify your salary requirement. if you need low salary live in daira of if you want some reasonable salary select albarsha . when you live in these types of areas you will interact with many people they will become your friend after few days if you contact them daily. then tell them about your jobs,
> wherever you go try to become frank with them. like if you eat breakfast in a resturant daily try to make contact with owner of resturant or hr manager. on every morning go out of your room and meet your neighbours shop person, malls, luandry and tell them your need they will give you some refrence or they will contact you with some good person. try to become as social as possible.


Well - that might work for waiters jobs - can't really see it working for chief execs!


----------



## umararshad

To find jobs in dubai, picture on cv or resume is required. it will impact good on employer. it does not matter either this is finance or any other department.


----------



## rsinner

umararshad said:


> To find jobs in dubai, picture on cv or resume is required. it will impact good on employer. it does not matter either this is finance or any other department.


No it is not.


----------



## umararshad

Stevesolar said:


> Well - that might work for waiters jobs - can't really see it working for chief execs!


Finding a Refrence is also a art. You can make contact for any post . there is rule called 6 number rule . according to this rule every sixth person in this world knows to other person in sixth degree. means you 1.--> your friend 2. ---> his firend 3.---->his firend 4. ---->his firend 5. ---> Your Desired Person 6. 

so for chief exect post this formula also works.


----------



## Stevesolar

umararshad said:


> Finding a Refrence is also a art. You can make contact for any post . there is rule called 6 number rule . according to this rule every sixth person in this world knows to other person in sixth degree. means you 1.--> your friend 2. ---> his firend 3.---->his firend 4. ---->his firend 5. ---> Your Desired Person 6.
> 
> so for chief exect post this formula also works.


Tosh!


----------



## strange.annie

umararshad said:


> Finding a Refrence is also a art. You can make contact for any post . there is rule called 6 number rule . according to this rule every sixth person in this world knows to other person in sixth degree. means you 1.--> your friend 2. ---> his firend 3.---->his firend 4. ---->his firend 5. ---> Your Desired Person 6.
> 
> so for chief exect post this formula also works.


Six degrees of nepotism?


----------



## kavita74

umararshad said:


> Finding a Refrence is also a art. You can make contact for any post . there is rule called 6 number rule . according to this rule every sixth person in this world knows to other person in sixth degree. means you 1.--> your friend 2. ---> his firend 3.---->his firend 4. ---->his firend 5. ---> Your Desired Person 6.
> 
> so for chief exect post this formula also works.


Have you ever been able to reach the no.6 in this chain? If you do not have personal experience, then do not depend on theoretical formula or degrees.
Speaking of contacts, it depends on how well your relationship with contacts is. And it would hardly cross 2nd person if you are approaching with the purpose of references/ recommendations. 
On linkedin also, if you notice, for any desirable job in one's field of expertise, some 3rd contact would be a desired contact. But do things work this way? No.

I appreciate your enthusiasm but don't get carried away by theories. Things work differently in reality.


----------



## AV-Scotland

Thinking of moving to RAK. We have two kids though so what's the best way to search for jobs before we move? Some jobs I've seen seem like decent wages and some seem ridiculously low? Also, what kind of expenses do you have over there? Rent and electricity obviously, but do you pay for school? Council tax type thing?


----------



## waks99

umararshad said:


> Finding Reference is very simple. first identify your salary requirement. if you need low salary live in daira of if you want some reasonable salary select albarsha . when you live in these types of areas you will interact with many people they will become your friend after few days if you contact them daily. then tell them about your jobs,
> wherever you go try to become frank with them. like if you eat breakfast in a resturant daily try to make contact with owner of resturant or hr manager. on every morning go out of your room and meet your neighbours shop person, malls, luandry and tell them your need they will give you some refrence or they will contact you with some good person. try to become as social as possible.


Suppose, I need at least 10k salary in banking back office job. Considering your suggestion, Where should I live in Dubai in order to socialize? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tahir29

Job market tough, high percentage including me have been let go in the automotive industry as company is making cut backs. Anyone know of a good recruitment consultant I can liaise with? Seeking a Marketing/Analyst roles? Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood

AV-Scotland said:


> Thinking of moving to RAK. We have two kids though so what's the best way to search for jobs before we move? Some jobs I've seen seem like decent wages and some seem ridiculously low? Also, what kind of expenses do you have over there? Rent and electricity obviously, but do you pay for school? Council tax type thing?


You could try reading the Sticky posts on finding a job in Dubai and renting an apartment.

All your answers are in there.


----------



## lailahad

tahir29 said:


> Job market tough, high percentage including me have been let go in the automotive industry as company is making cut backs. Anyone know of a good recruitment consultant I can liaise with? Seeking a Marketing/Analyst roles? Thanks


Hi tahir 

Sorry to hear that (If i am not mistaken u have found job only a few months back)  

Kingston stanley is a good recruitment agency for marketing. 


JCA Associates DMCC
Office 2001, Fortune Tower, Jumeirah Lakes Towers, Dubai, PO Box 309135
T: +971 (0)4 457 4057

they contacted me last week for a marketing position but I didn't go to the interview due to some personal issues. you can try to contact them. 

I pray for you. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tahir29

Hey, 

I started working March 2015 so over a year. 

I've applied several times at MCG, Mckenzie Jones and Kingston Stanley for roles that meet my skill set ( I don't apply for roles for the sake of applying) but none of them call or ring so frustrating. 

Just have to be patient but thank you for your suggestions. I hope your personal issues get resolved quickly  

Thanks 

T





lailahad said:


> Hi tahir
> 
> Sorry to hear that (If i am not mistaken u have found job only a few months back)
> 
> Kingston stanley is a good recruitment agency for marketing.
> 
> 
> JCA Associates DMCC
> Office 2001, Fortune Tower, Jumeirah Lakes Towers, Dubai, PO Box 309135
> T: +971 (0)4 457 4057
> 
> they contacted me last week for a marketing position but I didn't go to the interview due to some personal issues. you can try to contact them.
> 
> I pray for you. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Reddiva

Yussif said:


> I moved here (Dubai) with a job secured before I arrived and came with my girlfriend about 6 weeks ago - she has been actively trying to find a job since arrival, only yesterday did she have her 1st interview - the issue she seems to constantly be finding is that nobody is hiring in July or even this month because the majority of the decision makers of businesses in the UAE don't seem to come back from their holidays (which started in July) until September, so from what shes told me she is going through, i don't think much is going to happen until the end of this month, correct me if i am wrong but that's what i can see.
> 
> The strangest thing as well is that she has gone to see some recruiters, she has tried calling every agency we could find and most didn't even pick up the phone - I find this fascinating since a lot of these recruitment companies work on commission per placement so that part of it is mind blowing, anybody have any idea why that is?



Recruiters work for clients therefore they probably don't have a suitable role for her. 
We rely on companies sending us roles ( Which can be in any discipline/sector) then we will contact the suitable applicants. They do not sit down with us and forecast what future roles they will have ( That all stopped in 2009)Most companies will no longer accept unsolicited applications and only want CVs from suitable applicants. I personally do not have time to meet every single candidate that contacts me and if I don't have a suitable role for said person then It defeats the object 
Pre 2009 this was very different as roles were a plenty. The oil and price decline is making many clients cautious and most are only hiring replacements. Salary budgets have been cut and clients have a huge pool to fish from as many firms are making redundancies. Yes we work on commission however we have to have a suitable role in order to make a placement to earn said commission 

I hope this makes sense


----------



## Radeya2000

lailahad said:


> Hi tahir
> 
> Sorry to hear that (If i am not mistaken u have found job only a few months back)
> 
> Kingston stanley is a good recruitment agency for marketing.
> 
> 
> JCA Associates DMCC
> Office 2001, Fortune Tower, Jumeirah Lakes Towers, Dubai, PO Box 309135
> T: +971 (0)4 457 4057
> 
> they contacted me last week for a marketing position but I didn't go to the interview due to some personal issues. you can try to contact them.
> 
> I pray for you. :fingerscrossed:


Aww that must suck. You got an interview for a good job but couldn't go? Can't you reschedule the interview or you can't take the job because of personal issues?


----------



## Gregsteve

Pls is it possible to land a teaching job in UAE as a Maths&Science Teacher being a Nigerian,not Western trained, holding a Bachelors Degree(Hons) in Engineering and PGDE, having taught for about 3yrs?

I said being a Nigerian, not Western trained because most recruiters usually lay emphasis like Must be Western trained and Native English speaker.

Also do I have to stay in Nigeria and apply for a teaching job in UAE or do I have to travel there to look for the job?

I mean must I be a Western trained and a native English speaker before I can get a teaching job in UAE?

Pls I need quick replies from experinced people. Thanks


----------



## AdamQ

There is definitely something going wrong with my life or the job market, It does not add up...

I am a Double Major in Hospitality Management (from Switzerland) and Business Management (UK) degree holder, with 3 Passports (American,Irish,Jordanian) that speaks, writes and reads fluent Arabic and worked for top firms like Apple. 

Yet, I get couple of calls a week and then the momentum dies out. Is it me or is it the job market? which is it? 

On another note, can anybody help me find out exactly how much to ask for in this market? how do you calculate a salary -.- ? <== I learned people often say there are no stupid questions.

Happy Hunting


----------



## Stevesolar

AdamQ said:


> There is definitely something going wrong with my life or the job market, It does not add up...
> 
> I am a Double Major in Hospitality Management (from Switzerland) and Business Management (UK) degree holder, with 3 Passports (American,Irish,Jordanian) that speaks, writes and reads fluent Arabic and worked for top firms like Apple.
> 
> Yet, I get couple of calls a week and then the momentum dies out. Is it me or is it the job market? which is it?
> 
> On another note, can anybody help me find out exactly how much to ask for in this market? how do you calculate a salary -.- ? <== I learned people often say there are no stupid questions.
> 
> Happy Hunting


Hi,
Two questions really:-
1) what jobs are you applying for - are you over or under qualified for these?
2) what can you do - that somebody from a lower cost country could do?
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## AdamQ

Thanks for the quick reply

Here is what i do, I read the job requirements and i go "Hey! i got all the requirements, specially the part where they say "Arabic Needed" or "Arabic Mandatory", so somewhere between operations, Digital Marketing (Community Management).

I then get a call with a short 5 minutes over view of my resume with an agency recruiter or inhouse talent aquisition and then they drop the question "How much are u expecting?" so I reverse the question and say.."Ive been asked that question way too many times, If you can allow me to reverse the question and ask, what is the current package on this opening? " so they answer with the package, I agree and then POOF disappear into thin air, like it never happened. when you call to follow up 2-3 days, they dont bother returning to u.

So again, is it me?


----------



## Stevesolar

AdamQ said:


> Thanks for the quick reply
> 
> Here is what i do, I read the job requirements and i go "Hey! i got all the requirements, specially the part where they say "Arabic Needed" or "Arabic Mandatory", so somewhere between operations, Digital Marketing (Community Management).
> 
> I then get a call with a short 5 minutes over view of my resume with an agency recruiter or inhouse talent aquisition and then they drop the question "How much are u expecting?" so I reverse the question and say.."Ive been asked that question way too many times, If you can allow me to reverse the question and ask, what is the current package on this opening? " so they answer with the package, I agree and then POOF disappear into thin air, like it never happened. when you call to follow up 2-3 days, they dont bother returning to u.
> 
> So again, is it me?


Hi,
I think you need a bit of lateral thinking here!
Why not try a different approach and offer a trial - "try before you buy".
Let them know that you are available immediately and that you are confident that you can make a positive difference in their organisation and that you are prepared to work for a week or two as an intern to prove your worth.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## AdamQ

Hello again,

I have never tried that, but I think I will and that is by far really good advice!
Some concerns though, Sometimes or most of the time if you follow with Linkedin, as much as addicting me follows up with it. Big corps and SME's are hiring Interns with 1-3 years of experience and paying blue collar wages, how do you go about that? Is it worth pursuing ? 

Appreciate the advice!
Adam


----------



## Adiljaseem

Any one tell me about the hiring process in dubai with pakistani who are on visit for searching job.specially describe the process of documentation during and after the interview and job offer.also explain if we need to exit uae after job offer,then what will next.


----------



## LewsTT

Friend, firstly learn to use the internet. This forum already has all the information you've asked for.
If you're here your chief strategy would be to spend hours daily on the internet making profiles on portals etc, applying on relevant roles and marketing yourself on sites such as LinkedIn. So get real friendly with the internet 

Putting it very briefly:
All you will need to sign an offer letter and get the work permit processed by your employer will be:
Passport
Passport sized pics (white background)
Attested educational degrees/certificates

Legally you cant work on a visit visa, although some employers might ask you to till it expires. So yes you will have to exit. Once you get the offer your employer will take the above documents and process your work visa. You'll probably wait in Pakistan for a few weeks while they do that. They'll then email you the visa and you can return to work here.


----------



## Adiljaseem

When i recieve visa through email,after that what documents will i need to make before re enter uae.
I heard that nicop,protector,polio certificate are still required?


----------



## LewsTT

Yes

NICOP is required for the protector stamp. Although the receipt from NADRA works too you dont actually need the card. When you get the receipt you can go to the protector office.

Protector stamp is needed or you wont be allowed to leave the airport from Pakistan.

Havent had anyone check my polio certificate over the last couple of years but better to get it, its still required technically. Safe than sorry and all that.


----------



## Adiljaseem

Is there any requirement of father cnic during any stage.


----------



## LewsTT

Yes, you'll have to take a blood relative with you to the NARDA office.

Seriously, its all on the internet, look up the sites you'll find the complete procedure.


----------



## Adiljaseem

Correct me if i am wrong
1 uae visit visa
2 Attend interview
3 job offer letter
4 Give passport copy,pics,edu documents to the employer.
5 exit uae
6 recieve employement visa through email.
7 Apply for nicop and get token slip.
8 Apply for protector stamp
9 ticket to uae
If the above process is completely right,when and where will be the medical?


----------



## Adiljaseem

Dear sonia I totally agree with your friend, really dubbizle realy work


----------



## ilyaz

Hello guys. 
I have really gain a lot from this topic. I want to thank the OP and all other contributors.
Just need your advice. I am a network engineer with certifications

CCIE written
CCNA (R&S)
JNCIS-SEC
JNCIS-ENT
JNCIA-Junos
FCNSP (fortinet)
FCNSA

I am preparing for my CCIE lab, and have studied a lot. Since lab exams are not available in my country Nigeria, I wish to relocate to dubai to pursue this dream. I dont mind starting from the buttom with a job of 4000 Dirhams.
I want to know you guys opinions on the possibility of getting a job in Dubai.
Thanks


----------



## pre3sh

Looking to get a job in the UAE as a process engineer. Industry is quiet in the UK. How do I go about doing so? Are there any process/chemical engineers on this forum. How did you go about it? Thanks
p.s I have 2 years experience in process


----------



## 255720dp

*Looking for job via agency*

Hi all,

I have been in touch with a few employment agencies looking for a job anywhere in the Gulf region. Today I was asked to pay US$85 fee to the employment agency. Is that normal?

Thanks for your help

Regards
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## LesFroggitts

255720dp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been in touch with a few employment agencies looking for a job anywhere in the Gulf region. Today I was asked to pay US$85 fee to the employment agency. Is that normal?
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> Regards
> :fingerscrossed:


No, probably a scam - all agencies that I've been through do NOT require the candidate to pay anything for standard services.


----------



## 255720dp

Thanks, the search continues!


----------



## twinkle001

Hi everyone 
I am new to this forum. i have some queries. i hope someone might able to help me with. I am a doctor trying to find job in uae. i have managed to acquire eligibility letter from DHA (which itself a time consuming process). Now i am stuck. I have tried everything contacts, agencies, websites, absolutely no response. i am not over or under qualified for the job. I have read that CV tips and my CV is ok according to it. I am physically present in dubai. i see daily many jobs and apply. but no response.

i always use to hear that the doctor's job market is good here. anyways some people are recommending me to go to door to door. drop CV into different clinics or hospitals. i want to know if anyeone has tried this approach. Does it work? Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## Stevesolar

twinkle001 said:


> Hi everyone
> I am new to this forum. i have some queries. i hope someone might able to help me with. I am a doctor trying to find job in uae. i have managed to acquire eligibility letter from DHA (which itself a time consuming process). Now i am stuck. I have tried everything contacts, agencies, websites, absolutely no response. i am not over or under qualified for the job. I have read that CV tips and my CV is ok according to it. I am physically present in dubai. i see daily many jobs and apply. but no response.
> 
> i always use to hear that the doctor's job market is good here. anyways some people are recommending me to go to door to door. drop CV into different clinics or hospitals. i want to know if anyeone has tried this approach. Does it work? Any input will be appreciated.


Hi,
What sort of Doctor are you? Hospital or GP?
There are loads of vacancies for doctors in the UAE.
Just a quick search and notice that the American hospital in Dubai has lots of vacancies for doctors - probably the same for many other hospitals.
Jobs at American Hospital Dubai - Apply Now
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twinkle001

Thanks Stevesolar for the reply I am GP. i can work in both hospital or clinical setting. i have visited individual hospital websites and have applied accordingly. no response though. some people are saying in sept job opportunities will increase. let's see.


----------



## mikevik

I have been following this thread and it has really helped me with information I wouldn't have gotten otherwise. Thanks everyone for sharing.

I have a question: Apart from the job market being slow, would it have been better if I came to Dubai in the month of September. I keep reading that most people (decision makers?) are away and will be back then.

If so, I'd rather leave immediately (am here till 27th August on a month's Visit Visa) and then come back again in end of September. I believe there is a job fair too in October.

Me: I am a Corporate Trainer and visiting Dubai to explore probable opportunities.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Gothams_prince

Hey all, I have been considering working for GAL. I hear they have the old 'jr high lunch room' problem and am wondering if it's worth it? Is there any other aviation jobs that pay well? I have UH-60, CH-47, S-70 and some AS350 experience plus A&P. Been in the rotor world for 9 years now.

Also, my wife is a labor and delivery nurse and is wondering about good jobs there for her. 

Any and all advice is welcomed! Thank you!


----------



## abraarukuk

Hi guys, 
I am currently employed with a small cont company as civil planning eng, now I'm looking for another company. how many I approach? For consultant agency's asking money for it! How to look for job? Websites ,email tried ,no luck.

Thank you!


----------



## LesFroggitts

abraarukuk said:


> Hi guys,
> I am currently employed with a small cont company as civil planning eng, now I'm looking for another company. how many I approach? For consultant agency's asking money for it! How to look for job? Websites ,email tried ,no luck.
> 
> Thank you!


How many companies you apply to is your choice of course. But I wouldn't pay funds to a recruitment agency, one it's not how things work and secondly a lot of agencies that ask payment from the candidate are scams or not working to 'your' benefit. A recruitment agency that places a new employee would be paid by the company that they're working for.


----------



## lemzy123

Whats being 'proactive'???

I have applied to jobs online, emailed recruiters, called them in some cases. I am not a fan of calling as I know that appears to be pushy or desperate (even tho i am verging on job desperation!)
I just want to know what it means to be proactive exactly? As ive been searching for a job for nearly a year now, and none of which has even progressed to an interview... 

I just want to know what is it that I am doing wrong??


----------



## Gothams_prince

I ran my own business for several years, and the people I looked harder at were the ones that called me to see if I had look at their application yet and if I wanted to know more about them. It shows the person actually wants the job. Whomever told you that it makes you look desperate lied to you.


----------



## Stevesolar

lemzy123 said:


> Whats being 'proactive'???
> 
> I have applied to jobs online, emailed recruiters, called them in some cases. I am not a fan of calling as I know that appears to be pushy or desperate (even tho i am verging on job desperation!)
> I just want to know what it means to be proactive exactly? As ive been searching for a job for nearly a year now, and none of which has even progressed to an interview...
> 
> I just want to know what is it that I am doing wrong??


Hi,
Proactive is starting your job search whilst actually being in Dubai - rather than applying from overseas.
Dubai is actually quite a small city - so each job has literally hundreds of applicants.
This means that during the CV selection process - anybody not already here is normally discarded - as there will be plenty of candidates who can come for an interview with one hours notice - and can start work tomorrow!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Dave-o

Recruiters are just another layer to get through in the great sifting process from hundreds of candidates to one.

Get to know companies you are interested in, meet the people who make the decisions on hiring and firing and the people who can let you know if they have a project coming up that will need more staff. Get a feel for if your skills will fit an upcoming job position and you can bypass the whole recruitment phase.

Being British, I know it feels smarmy doing the social climbing thing, but networking here is essential in getting to know the right people. And knowing the right people in the right organisations is worth a lot more than emailing CVs and applications in over the internet like hundreds of others are doing ... or simply commenting with 'interested' on a LinkedIn advert and hoping for the best.


----------



## tahir29

How's the job market looking in Dubai? or is that a silly question. 
I'm seeking a new permanent job in Dubai.


----------



## LesFroggitts

tahir29 said:


> How's the job market looking in Dubai? or is that a silly question.
> I'm seeking a new permanent job in Dubai.


I think the silly part is not giving a clue as to what industry you're interested in.


----------



## tahir29

Sorry, I'm open to most sectors seeking a CRM Executive or Business Analyst role. 
Currently in the automotive sector but have experience in healthcare, consultancy, logistics and utilities & energy.


----------



## Markos1211

*Relocating to UAE - Dubai*

Hi,

I must mention that this is my first post but after reading through page by page it does seem incredibly negative on here.

I am currently employed in the UK as a 1st Assistant Manager for McDonalds. Now I know this is considered relatively in-skilled work in the UK and I can imagine that the 9 years experience I have here will mean even less in Dubai.

I have recently been offered my own restaurant as a Business Manager however my partner has recently moved to Dubai to work for Emirates as Cabin Crew. Now I must point out we are both in our early 20's and we are not really in pursuit of lucrative salaries just enough to get buy, enjoy a different culture and lifestyle whilst hopefully saving enough for a deposit back in the UK after a couple of years. 

We are willing to stay in a small apartment and she has a relatively attractive package for someone her age with little experience. They also pay for majority of our accommodation and she also gets 20% discount in a lot of places and heavily discounted flights home. However for myself, VISA is an issue. I do not earn a fortune back in the UK but we could get by if I could just find employment offering around 4000 AED a month for myself. 

Now I understand from reading through the threads that people that aren't qualified and do not really have a passion or drive for a particular industry will not be successful with their applications.

I guess what I am trying to say is, in the UK if I wanted to leave my job for a job that paid a third of my wages I would just go to a supermarket or similar and offer to work evenings or weekends stocking shelves or working on till and this would achieve 1000 GBP monthly. However in Dubai it seems low skilled jobs pay around 1800 AED which is around 375 GBP! I find that crazy. Similarly in the UK a PE teacher gets around 24K GBP whereas in Dubai they could achieve the equivalent of 50k GBP+

Is there really no middle ground? I have seen posts in the fast food industry working 6 days paying less and I guess we wanted to go over for a different environment, to make a few changes and explore a few places as well as enjoying the heat. If there is little or no possibility of a low responsibility job then I may as well stay in my current role in the UK?

The only issue with that is her job pays well and she would most likely return having missed an opportunity to explore.

I was close to moving over this week but I guess after reading the threads I realised I am searching for something that does not necessarily exist. I do know of in-qualified people who have gone over and already jumped between 4 jobs to get to what is now a decent job. However I have contacted a lot of companies and received not even a call back off most!

I also imagine that if I were to find a low responsibility job even part-time, that they would not assist with the visa process like most high paid jobs do.

Am I wasting my time?

Regards,
Mark


----------



## twowheelsgood

lemzy123 said:


> Whats being 'proactive'???


Not sitting around expecting someone to find you, and expecting them to figure out what your unique advantage to them might be



lemzy123 said:


> I am not a fan of calling as I know that appears to be pushy or desperate


Maybe where you live, but you're looking for a job in Dubai. As others have suggested, you are effectively sitting in a waiting room, hoping someone will come out and see you while a string of people walk up to the counter, form a queue and ring the bell, push their Cv and pester the receptionist, and get a job.

You're being too British and you've lived in a competition free environment for too long.



lemzy123 said:


> As ive been searching for a job for nearly a year now, and none of which has even progressed to an interview...


Seriously, and with no malice intended, maybe you simply don't have what Dubai wants ? What do you have that Dubai needs that it can't get from someone else for half the price? 

Have a think about what makes you different and special and how an employer might be looking for you. If for example, you are an aerospace engineer looking to work in the regions growing aerospace industry then thats very different to being an accounts clerk where there are a million others who will do the job for a fifth of your salary expectations.



lemzy123 said:


> I just want to know what is it that I am doing wrong??


Maybe nothing. maybe there are a lot of better people out there. Remember that the UK market and the EU markets are very protected markets. Immigration is actually very controlled and salaries are kept high by legislation and tax rules intended to protect local citizens. Here you compete against the entire world and you don't get any significant advantage from being white and European. 

Have a think about what your particular abilities are that people here don't have (and actually need) and focus on those.


----------



## cyrusonyx

Hi Mark,

I have been here almost a year and a half now (no luck finding a job - I came over from the UK with my partner who was headhunted for a job here) and from what I've seen, there is very little in the way of middle ground. Positions are either senior to executive, with a thin (and highly competitive) middle ground or low paying jobs usually offered to people from around the region who cost far less the westerners.

To find work here you really need to search once you're here and do all you can to stand out from the crowd or network. I had an interview simply because the manager (and the HR rep) was curious as to how I'd tracked him down and had contacted him directly . He said I was the only person who had done that so he had to see me purely because of my tenacity! It got me in the door at least!


----------



## Markos1211

*Relocating to UAE - Dubai*

Thanks cyrusonyx,

I am actually in Dubai currently. My job in the UK will be there for me until next Wednesday and then "poof". Now I realise it is unlikely that anything will happen between now and then and I am most likely going to return to the UK Monday.

It just gives me a few more days to explore. I mean the reason we opted for here was for a different climate, nice beaches and pools and a slower pace of life and to be able to enjoy time outside of work together. Money is not massively important we just want to get by and then make money when were back in the UK, however like you agreed there is no middle ground. I am happy to work part time and dedicate some time to learning a language etc... But there appears to be nothing of the sort. 

You either work 6 days as a manager of some kind and get a very tasty package, or you work 50 hours as a cleaner and get around 1500 AED which is ridiculous.

The visa is important to me, and I guess whilst I am not really too passionate about any particular job right now it is difficult to sell myself with regards to what they want. I am currently working as a Business Manager for McDonalds and I guess my best bet would be to apply for similar roles, only that's what I am trying to get away from!

Did you have any luck with your interview or are you still waiting? It seems very slow, in McDonalds back home I have a target of 10 days from application to first day in terms of getting someone on board. Here it can take months to get a call! If at all! It seems even if someone does like you it can take 2/3 months to complete the process.

You stay you've been here a while, do you just do regular visa runs? What issues does that cause? As I guess that's always an option I just think with getting a bank or a phone etc it seems tough and guess travelling to Oman isn't really fun once a month.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## cyrusonyx

Markos1211 said:


> Thanks cyrusonyx,
> 
> I am actually in Dubai currently. My job in the UK will be there for me until next Wednesday and then "poof". Now I realise it is unlikely that anything will happen between now and then and I am most likely going to return to the UK Monday.
> 
> It just gives me a few more days to explore. I mean the reason we opted for here was for a different climate, nice beaches and pools and a slower pace of life and to be able to enjoy time outside of work together. Money is not massively important we just want to get by and then make money when were back in the UK, however like you agreed there is no middle ground. I am happy to work part time and dedicate some time to learning a language etc... But there appears to be nothing of the sort.
> 
> You either work 6 days as a manager of some kind and get a very tasty package, or you work 50 hours as a cleaner and get around 1500 AED which is ridiculous.
> 
> The visa is important to me, and I guess whilst I am not really too passionate about any particular job right now it is difficult to sell myself with regards to what they want. I am currently working as a Business Manager for McDonalds and I guess my best bet would be to apply for similar roles, only that's what I am trying to get away from!
> 
> Did you have any luck with your interview or are you still waiting? It seems very slow, in McDonalds back home I have a target of 10 days from application to first day in terms of getting someone on board. Here it can take months to get a call! If at all! It seems even if someone does like you it can take 2/3 months to complete the process.
> 
> You stay you've been here a while, do you just do regular visa runs? What issues does that cause? As I guess that's always an option I just think with getting a bank or a phone etc it seems tough and guess travelling to Oman isn't really fun once a month.
> 
> Regards,
> Mark


Hey Mark, 
Yes, the job market here is a major shift from the UK, so you have to study the market here to fully understand how it works so you know how to approach it. So the tough part is to forget how things work in the UK and focus on how they work here.

I understand you want to change paths but that might be tough here unless you network and find someone who can get you in the door. Job requirements are usually quite specific in regards to experience, so transferrable skills don't really apply too well.

The good thing is it really makes you WORK at selling yourself and your skills and building an achievement centred CV. Companies want to know what value they'd get from hiring you rather than knowing who you worked for before.

A friend of mine simply looked up companies who she'd like to work for, called up senior managers and got her name out there....One didn't have a job at the time, but later came back to her and offered her a job after a couple of interviews. 

In regards to my visa, I do a mix of visa runs, weekends away or holidays. No issues so far as long as you don't overstay the 30 day limit  

The interview didn't pan out, but the guy who interviewed me kept in touch and said he had lots of contacts he could put me in touch with. He even lined up an interview with a subsidiary company but the job wasn't for me (operations manager - My experience is in client and software services). 

Cheers
Chris


----------



## mikevik

Hi,

I finally got a job opportunity in Dubai.

What is worrying me is the post that will be mentioned on my Work / Labour VISA. My employer tells me that it will be 'Office Archive Clerk'. However, I will be working as a Business Development Executive. When I asked him why would it be so, he said it "doesn't really matter what is mentioned there". Well, if it doesn't really matter, then I'd rather have my actual job profile stamped on the VISA, rather than something that does not even sound like a proper job. 

I do not really know, but have mixed information from people I know that it is a 'common' practice in Dubai. I am basically worried that in future, when I get a better job opportunity, will my designation on the VISA become an issue in negotiating for position, salary, etc.?

New to all this and in two minds now whether to even take the offer or not. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Sgt Hartman

*First steps*

Hello everyone,

First of all congratulations for this very helpful website, I already found a lot of interesting topics.

Apparently from January I'll be relocated from Amsterdam to Dubai in our new HQ (I work in the Oil & Gas field).

I'll move with my wife and my newborn daughter. She (obviously my wife ) also would like to look for a job, mostly for integration and being busy reasons than financial. She worked in beauty salons and as shop assistant, but she's open to work also in different roles and sectors, obviously not that qualified. Which steps she should start to make to look at job opportunities?

Thanks!


----------



## abraarukuk

*Need help*

Hello guys,

i am civil engineer with 2 years experience in uae(licensed). I am looking for a job if your friends have any vacancy let me kniw.i am tired of tried.
Thank you!


----------



## asmeeraboo

I Am Electrical engineer with 3 and half year experience in Abu Dhabi. I Want Job In Dubai Plz Connt Me.


----------



## lemzy123

twowheelsgood said:


> Not sitting around expecting someone to find you, and expecting them to figure out what your unique advantage to them might be
> 
> Maybe where you live, but you're looking for a job in Dubai. As others have suggested, you are effectively sitting in a waiting room, hoping someone will come out and see you while a string of people walk up to the counter, form a queue and ring the bell, push their Cv and pester the receptionist, and get a job.
> 
> You're being too British and you've lived in a competition free environment for too long.
> 
> Seriously, and with no malice intended, maybe you simply don't have what Dubai wants ? What do you have that Dubai needs that it can't get from someone else for half the price?
> 
> Have a think about what makes you different and special and how an employer might be looking for you. If for example, you are an aerospace engineer looking to work in the regions growing aerospace industry then thats very different to being an accounts clerk where there are a million others who will do the job for a fifth of your salary expectations.
> 
> Maybe nothing. maybe there are a lot of better people out there. Remember that the UK market and the EU markets are very protected markets. Immigration is actually very controlled and salaries are kept high by legislation and tax rules intended to protect local citizens. Here you compete against the entire world and you don't get any significant advantage from being white and European.
> 
> Have a think about what your particular abilities are that people here don't have (and actually need) and focus on those.


Thanks for the above reply- it hit closer to home to be honest. After reading some of the comments it's given that the best way to get a job in Dubai is to be more tenacious and driven. Truth be told, this isn't me, I'm laid back and frankly as I'm not career driven I haven't really sought for a career rather just a paying job and so make do with what ever opportunity comes my way. I personally don't feel that I'm asking for much really- a boring office role will do. I feel I have requirements as well as plus points on paper: eg, degree, experience (in the uk), British nationality(I've heard this can be an adv.), Arabic and English speaker. I get that all the 'boring' office roles are taken by lower labour force workers who get paid on very low salaries but there must be other roles out there that are suitable for the likes of myself, surely not all office roles are lower paid..

i may not have what Dubai needs, ambition, confidence etc but I know that at this moment i can give my all, and I'm willing to be 'tenacious' as hard as this is for me. And to the point I'm willing to walk to some offices and 'beg kindly'  for a job which just thinking about it horrifies me. The problem is I've grown up in a society where I was educated that work hard- get the grades and the experience and you will be set for life- big fat lie that ended up being and this is something that's really knocking my confidence. I hate being in this position I'm in, but I guess I have to deal with what I'm given and work a lot harder than I'm used to. 

I'm thinking of taking up some volunteering opportunities while I wait, hopefully that will help. Any advice on where to start?

Thanks for the continued advice and hopefully we can all find something suitable....


----------



## rocker91

cyrusonyx said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I have been here almost a year and a half now (no luck finding a job - I came over from the UK with my partner who was headhunted for a job here) and from what I've seen, there is very little in the way of middle ground. Positions are either senior to executive, with a thin (and highly competitive) middle ground or low paying jobs usually offered to people from around the region who cost far less the westerners.
> 
> To find work here you really need to search once you're here and do all you can to stand out from the crowd or network. I had an interview simply because the manager (and the HR rep) was curious as to how I'd tracked him down and had contacted him directly . He said I was the only person who had done that so he had to see me purely because of my tenacity! It got me in the door at least!


Unfortunately job market is really down now, hopefully it will get better next year. 
what i have done is to register with online jobseekers websites like bayt,linkedin , naukri i opted for their paid service ,( i got my previous job via linkedin and current one via naukri) another way is to directly give resume to the companies rather than mailing them .


----------



## tahir29

Wherever I speak to recruitment consultants or HR people job market is doing well, however whenever I visit there websites for job, nothing apart from hiring HR consultants lol

I'm finding the market very tough, be out of work for a few months and had no calls or interview.


----------



## christo123

Thanks alot for this helpful post.. actually looking for kind of post ...
appreciate your efforts!
#Christo


----------



## SummerGlow

Well, i am back in the joys of unemployment ( NOT). If anyone knows or heard about any vacancies in Administration Management, Office Management, Operations Management please let me know!

Not having a job is driving me crazy


----------



## ftclark75

Hi there, 

I have just joined this forum this morning and have read all of your valid and useful comments. I am currently living in Australia, originally from the UK, I have been interested in moving over to Dubai for sometime and feel it is a good time n my life to start looking into the possibility.

I do have a CV question, I recently contacted a recruitment agent in Dubai who advised me that my CV should be shortened to a one pager, can I ask what your thoughts are on how long a CV should be?? 

Cheers,
Francis


----------



## svgeorge

ftclark75 said:


> I do have a CV question, I recently contacted a recruitment agent in Dubai who advised me that my CV should be shortened to a one pager, can I ask what your thoughts are on how long a CV should be??


I think I'd agree with the agent. If you have solid credentials and are looking for a specific role in a particular industry, a single page CV that highlights your qualification and experience should suffice. Google image for 'Elon Musk CV' to get inspiration on how to structure your one-page CV. If you do not have a specific job role in mind, or if you think you should add a bit more of details, then maybe you can stretch it to two pages.


----------



## tahir29

Hi, 

Has the job market in Dubai picked up, in general?


----------



## iamssccs

*Kings Al-Barsha*

Hi everyone,
Been reading all the posts on this forum and think it's fantastic. So much information.

I've got an interview on Wed 11th Jan for a teaching post at Kings Al-Barsha, anyone else got interview there or joining Kings in Sept 2017, would be good to know and chat.

Anyone been through the interview process with Kings? Any good tips? What are the accommodations like? What sort of salary would they offer? Would my children attend Kings and are the fees covered?

I'm a secondary ICT/Computing teacher with 12 years experience teaching in London. I'm married with two children (10 and 5).

Any information and advice will be greatly appreciated.

Thanking you in advance.

Hass


----------



## Bhuvaneswari M

Hello everybody,

Good evening. Today i have joined in this forum. 

I am looking for job in Dubai. For that i have planned to come next month for searching the same.
Please can you guide me for good companies and good locations and Consultancy contact details.
Or which website i need to go and search. I am from India.
Having vast experience in Engineering and HR.


----------



## tahir29

Hi, 

Don't bother coming lol I know people who are still here and have been looking for jobs for 5/6 years. I guess it depends on what industry your looking for work in


----------



## Bhuvaneswari M

Dear Sir,

Seeking job for 4 to 5 years is not possible. I am looking job in Manufacturing industries.
Basically i am mechanical engineering with 17 years experience and completed my EDHRM in XLRI.
Currently i am in HR past 3 years.

Hence for this much experience it is possible to get job.


----------



## Kewldude

Hi,

I've been interviewed by a Financial Institution in Abu Dhabi.And was later asked by HR to fill the form and submit documents .Ive sent all the pre-requisite documents by mid of December.Still I've not received any update. When I've checked with the manager he told me that it takes at least 4 weeks to get government clearance post that they will role out the offer.What is government clearance at first place??and how much time does it actually takes .

Regards,
Kewldude


----------



## svgeorge

Kewldude said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been interviewed by a Financial Institution in Abu Dhabi.And was later asked by HR to fill the form and submit documents .Ive sent all the pre-requisite documents by mid of December.Still I've not received any update. When I've checked with the manager he told me that it takes at least 4 weeks to get government clearance post that they will role out the offer.What is government clearance at first place??and how much time does it actually takes .
> 
> Regards,
> Kewldude


Is it a semi-government financial institution? If so, they may take their own time for the process and clearances, if any. You just need to wait patiently. 
Besides, January is hardly the month to roll out offers. For instance, the company I'm working for is going through a FY17 budget approval cycle, and hiring will probably resume only by early Feb.
While you wait for an update from this firm, you should definitely go and look out for other opportunities. It's quite possible that this firm will roll back on its offer, so its better you have an alternate option.


----------



## Mynewstart

amaryaldosari said:


> Most companies do not have hiring system. Friends/ Relatives of employees are more favoured. That does not mean you dont stand to earn a chance to get a job in Dubai. Suggest you fly to Dubai, explore the place, apply for jobs while you are in Dubai. Employers like to hire candidates who are available immediately for an Interview.
> 
> You get paid according to your DNA i.e Nationality. Westerners get paid more than their counterparts.
> 
> But find a way to stay there and support yourself atleast for 30-50days until you get a job.


Would two months be enough though? Rent prices are insane and that would already be an investment i can barely afford. Just fearing the time wouldnt be enough and i would have just tried to admit failure at the end


----------



## tahir29

Hello, 

Anyone aware of companies or recruitment consultants that can help me find a suitable role as a business analyst or crm analyst in Dubai? 

Thanks


----------



## sefaa

Hi !
İ am newbie in this forum and i am not sure if i am right topic to ask this question.It is a fascinating idea to move Dubai with my wife.

What is the salary range of an 5year experienced Electrical Engineer.
İ have experience on Electrical Generation,Commissioning and Maintenance

Do you have a dublicated friend that I can as on PM ?

Thanks for help,
Regards


----------



## lailahad

tahir29 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone aware of companies or recruitment consultants that can help me find a suitable role as a business analyst or crm analyst in Dubai?
> 
> Thanks


I have seen this job ad:

Marketing Assistant


----------



## tahir29

Hi, 

Thanks for the message above. 

I applied already but not heard anything back. Just have to keep on trying, very frustrating

I appreciate the help


----------



## louisella

Hi all

I’ve spent the morning reading through these posts and they’re really informative as my husband and I are looking to make the move to Dubai from the UK. It looks like we’ll have to bite the bullet and make the move prior to securing a job offer (like many others, we’ve been applying left right and centre but little coming back)

I have some questions which I’m hoping you may be able to help with (I couldn’t find definitive answers in previous posts hence me asking here):

1. I’ve read some posts about the markets being quiet between June – Sept, is this still the case? If so, as Ramadan is May / June this year (and I’m assuming quiet), when would be the best time to come out? Would we be better waiting until September?
2. Whilst still applying from the UK in the interim, some have suggested changing my location on LinkedIn to show UAE – this feels like I’m being misleading and once a recruiter knows this I’d see it as a black mark against me?
3. There still seems to be some conflicting information as to whether there should be a photo on your CV. Am I correct in thinking Western companies with local offices don’t usually expect this?
4. If I came out first (and husband stayed in the UK) would there be any Issues with me as a lone female renting an apartment short term?
5. I’m looking to secure work as an Executive Assistant, I have over 11 years experience at both CEO / VP level and as a Private Hire – does anyone know of anyone currently recruiting for such roles?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## tahir

Is it better using companies careers websites or using recruitment agencies


----------



## shan.zack

Been going through this forum and noticed a few posts where fellow-members advised against going with jobs for a government of Abu Dhabi company. 

I have actually been discussing a job role with a specific media company of AD government. There has not been any salary discussion yet. 

What is it working like for a government owned company here, can people point out some points each in favour of and against a government company?


----------



## John-AD

The point is that there are a lot of recruiters offering "jobs for a government of Abu Dhabi company" and in the majority of the cases, the job does not exist. You get a feeling it's a scam when they ask for money to reveal the employer...

Basically pros and cons are similar to other countries.
Pros:
Secure job (at least it used to be before the current oil price)
Excellent work-life balance
Decent salary
Good health insurance
Other benefits (depending which company you work for you may be entitled to discounts in several products / services in A.D.)

Cons:
Salary can be way better in the private sector
Promotions may not be so easy as in the private sector
Bureaucracy


----------



## leanne alexander

I am coming to DXB for 3 months starting Sep . I have 1 years experience in Sales , I do not mind any job as I just want to move out of India . As long as I get a decent salary I will be alright . I completed my degree in tourism and airlines and I do not mind getting back into that line as well.
kindly advice when is the best time to come and what kind of jobs will be best for a person with just 1 year prior experience


----------



## Stevesolar

leanne alexander said:


> I am coming to DXB for 3 months starting Sep . I have 1 years experience in Sales , I do not mind any job as I just want to move out of India . As long as I get a decent salary I will be alright . I completed my degree in tourism and airlines and I do not mind getting back into that line as well.
> kindly advice when is the best time to come and what kind of jobs will be best for a person with just 1 year prior experience


Hi,
As you have already stated that you are coming in September - then this is the best time for you to come!
Jobs wise - with limited experience - anything that you can get that pays a salary you are happy with.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## leanne alexander

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> As you have already stated that you are coming in September - then this is the best time for you to come!
> Jobs wise - with limited experience - anything that you can get that pays a salary you are happy with.
> Best of luck
> Steve


Hi Steve ,
Thank you for replying back , does the airlines is Dxb hire people who are not from the country ? as I am from that background i would loe to get back to that line .
How do I apply for a job ? Should I just walk in and drop my resume or do I have to apply online ??


----------



## The Rascal

leanne alexander said:


> Hi Steve ,
> Thank you for replying back , does the airlines is Dxb hire people who are not from the country ? as I am from that background i would loe to get back to that line .
> How do I apply for a job ? Should I just walk in and drop my resume or do I have to apply online ??


Heavens above, you have a degree but haven't worked out how to apply for a job yet?

What do they teach the kids of today?


----------



## leanne alexander

The Rascal said:


> Heavens above, you have a degree but haven't worked out how to apply for a job yet?
> 
> What do they teach the kids of today?


Hi ,
I do not have an idea about applying in DXB and what they are looking for . This is my first time out of my country and I can use an advice I can get 
I have my resume ready , but I get mixed reply from my friends in DXB , some have gone to every possible office and dropped their resume and some just applied online . I really need to know which is the best option .


----------



## The Rascal

leanne alexander said:


> Hi ,
> I do not have an idea about applying in DXB and what they are looking for . This is my first time out of my country and I can use an advice I can get
> I have my resume ready , but I get mixed reply from my friends in DXB , some have gone to every possible office and dropped their resume and some just applied online . I really need to know which is the best option .


You want a job at an airline? Tried looking at their websites, maybe, just maybe the big 3 here will tell you there.

Tourism? As above but instead of looking for "Airlines" try "Tourism".


----------



## rsinner

leanne alexander said:


> Hi ,
> I do not have an idea about applying in DXB and what they are looking for . This is my first time out of my country and I can use an advice I can get


How would you find a job in India? It is exactly the same. 
Just the fact that you are abroad obviously makes the logistics of calls/ meeting etc. However finding a job in dubai is like finding a job elsewhere. 

Contacts, recruiters, online. I do not know if physically going somewhere and dropping a resume works or not as I never tried it - but maybe for entry level unskilled positions it may work (e.g. a company we had invested in kept a physical in-box for drivers/ technicians to come and drop their resumes in).


----------



## leanne alexander

rsinner said:


> How would you find a job in India? It is exactly the same.
> Just the fact that you are abroad obviously makes the logistics of calls/ meeting etc. However finding a job in dubai is like finding a job elsewhere.
> 
> Contacts, recruiters, online. I do not know if physically going somewhere and dropping a resume works or not as I never tried it - but maybe for entry level unskilled positions it may work (e.g. a company we had invested in kept a physical in-box for drivers/ technicians to come and drop their resumes in).


Hi ,
Thank you for the advice . Looking forward to coming to DXB and hopefully I should find something there


----------



## rsinner

John-AD said:


> Secure job (at least it used to be before the current oil price) Not any more!
> Excellent work-life balance
> Decent salary
> Good health insurance I know that the health insurance for all expats has been cut at least by one tier, and in a number of ocmpanies they have gone to very basic policies
> Other benefits (depending which company you work for you may be entitled to discounts in several products / services in A.D.)
> 
> Cons:
> Salary can be way better in the private sector
> Promotions may not be so easy as in the private sector Emiratization has become an even bigger theme
> Bureaucracy


Some comments in red above


----------



## rsinner

for those still looking at the Dubai dream Great escape? The UAE expat's dilemma - Culture & Society - ArabianBusiness.com


----------



## The Rascal

rsinner said:


> for those still looking at the Dubai dream Great escape? The UAE expat's dilemma - Culture & Society - ArabianBusiness.com


I've just read that, was directed from "The other" site.

If people who have been here a while can't see that the place is quieter, everything is dropping in price, and there are loads of sales going on. Id that doesn't add up to one thing i don't know what does.

But shhhhh, you can't say the "R" word.


----------



## RashidS

I think searching job is same everywhere whether its Dubai or Australia. You have to show your resume everywhere but the resume should be perfect with all your skills.


----------



## vikas_unzip

I am from India. Have 10 Years of experience in Telecom in Sales and Customer Service. Planning to move to Dubai. I have been looking for jobs in Retail, Customer Service OR Sales sector. 

I have been planning to go to Dubai for 60/90 Days Visa and then look for a job. But for that I have to quit my current job in India. Is it worth taking the risk?

I have got few friends there but they are not in Manager level jobs. They have been working there as Executives. 

Suggestions pls. What should be the strategy. I do not want that after spending two months there I should come back empty hands. two months in Dubai will cost me 1,00,000 Indian Rupee


----------



## rsinner

vikas_unzip said:


> I have been planning to go to Dubai for 60/90 Days Visa and then look for a job. But for that I have to quit my current job in India. Is it worth taking the risk?


No. Not worth the risk. the market is slow. 

Best would be to use your friends to get to know about job openings, and get them to forward your CV


----------



## vikas_unzip

rsinner said:


> No. Not worth the risk. the market is slow.
> 
> Best would be to use your friends to get to know about job openings, and get them to forward your CV



Thanks for your reply. Would like to put some more details.
I don't have high expectations initially. I am expecting approx salary of 8000-9000 AED. Good as start up. After that looking for better job, Like switching to another/better after 6 months. Planning to move alone. I don't think my friends would be able to move my CV here and there. All they can do help me to find avg job to sustain there.


----------



## Stevesolar

vikas_unzip said:


> Thanks for your reply. Would like to put some more details.
> I don't have high expectations initially. I am expecting approx salary of 8000-9000 AED. Good as start up. After that looking for better job, Like switching to another/better after 6 months. Planning to move alone. I don't think my friends would be able to move my CV here and there. All they can do help me to find avg job to sustain there.


Hi,
Same advice still applies - not an ideal time to get a job right now.
Summer is probably the quietest time for job opportunities.
Also note that it is not easy to simply switch jobs after 6 months - without paying compensation to your existing employer or risking a 1 year labour ban.
Check out the UAE labour laws - so that you understand the difference between fixed and unlimited contracts - along with the rules regarding notice periods and breaking these contracts.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ilyastj

Hi every1, I want to ask about the % of possibilities to get my work permit and how long does it take to get after submitted my signed letter to MOL in UAE? Thanks guyz as i'm waiting for ur xperienced response.


----------



## rsinner

Ilyastj said:


> Hi every1, I want to ask about the % of possibilities to get my work permit and how long does it take to get after submitted my signed letter to MOL in UAE? Thanks guyz as i'm waiting for ur xperienced response.


There is nothing like % possibility. If you have a job offer, if the company has the available quotas, then work permit can take a couple of days to a few weeks. It also depends on the salary offered and the nationality of the person for whom the application has been made. Its Ramadan so things might be slow.

Only your employer can give you more definite answers, including whether they have already applied or if it is in the drawer/on the table of the HR team.


----------



## Sheutijani

Thanks to rsinner, I'm from Nigeria and did not receive any employment letter from any employed. But only MOL letter that I thumbed and signed to be submitted back to MOL. So i want to know how long will that take to get my visa. Thanks alot


----------



## Savak

I have completed my MBA from the top business school in Karachi, Pakistan specializing in Finance/Accounting in 2010. I then proceeded to work in a bank for almost 2 years before my immigration to Canada came through in 2012. While i was a student in Pakistan, i also had the opportunity to do internships at a Foreign Pharmaceutical MNC in their Finance Department, in the Finance department of the major hospital in Karachi and an Internship in the top Asset Management company in Pakistan which totalled one year. 

Upon immigrating to Canada, i enrolled at a University in Toronto where i undertook a Professional Certificate/Diploma in Accounting while i worked and volunteered for a book keeping firm for a total of 2 years. I have also worked for 3 accounting firms for a total of 2 years but i am now looking to assess my options outside Canada now in Dubai. I became a Canadian Citizen in 2015 and have a Canadian Passport on which i can travel worldwide. 

I cleared the CFA Level 1 exam and may look to attempt the Level 2 exam in the future. I am looking for some feedback, guidance from people in Dubai with regards to my prospects in Dubai based on my Academic Background and work experience, what potential salary package can i look forward too.

I would also like to ask for a link to the top most recruiting firms in Dubai or any other tips on how to apply for jobs in Dubai. I am open to all sorts of opportunities and do not want to restrict myself to any particular organization or sector.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Savak;12657770... said:


> became a Canadian Citizen in 2015 and have a Canadian Passport on which i can travel worldwide..


Congratulations. However in the eyes of the UAE Immigration staff, you were born in Pakistan and are Pakistani, and your salary will reflect your heritage.

There are no 'top recruiting firms' in Dubai - just online sites listed here on numerous postings.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Savak

twowheelsgood said:


> Congratulations. However in the eyes of the UAE Immigration staff, you were born in Pakistan and are Pakistani, and your salary will reflect your heritage.
> 
> There are no 'top recruiting firms' in Dubai - just online sites listed here on numerous postings.
> 
> Good luck with your search.


Was born in Saudi-Arabia actually


----------



## Ebmat

Savak said:


> Was born in Saudi-Arabia actually


Is that also the case for naturalized US citizens? What type of salary package can be expected for a person born in latin america but naturalized US citizen with US passport?


----------



## twowheelsgood

Ebmat said:


> Is that also the case for naturalized US citizens? What type of salary package can be expected for a person born in latin america but naturalized US citizen with US passport?


that of someone from latin America - your heritage will probably come out in the interview and/or the residency process.

Sadly, its all too common here. People who view themselves as one nationality because they changed their passport, and the view of the authorities that no matter what your passport might be, its where you were born, or your parents were born that matters. The latter doesnt affect salary per se, but it certainly affects some nationalities more than most.


----------



## svgeorge

In most of the new age companies in tech/media and upcoming sectors such as fintech/ecommerce etc, there is no discrimination as such.. what you are worth is purely based on what you bring to the table in terms of skills and experience.. this may not apply in sectors such as education/F&B where heritage probably plays a more significant role.. btw, for the skills and experience you mentioned, i'd reckon you can expect around AED25K +/- 5K..


----------



## Savak

svgeorge said:


> In most of the new age companies in tech/media and upcoming sectors such as fintech/ecommerce etc, there is no discrimination as such.. what you are worth is purely based on what you bring to the table in terms of skills and experience.. this may not apply in sectors such as education/F&B where heritage probably plays a more significant role.. btw, for the skills and experience you mentioned, i'd reckon you can expect around AED25K +/- 5K..


Is that good for a single guy in Dubai?


----------



## Savak

svgeorge said:


> In most of the new age companies in tech/media and upcoming sectors such as fintech/ecommerce etc, there is no discrimination as such.. what you are worth is purely based on what you bring to the table in terms of skills and experience.. this may not apply in sectors such as education/F&B where heritage probably plays a more significant role.. btw, for the skills and experience you mentioned, i'd reckon you can expect around AED25K +/- 5K..





twowheelsgood said:


> that of someone from latin America - your heritage will probably come out in the interview and/or the residency process.
> 
> Sadly, its all too common here. People who view themselves as one nationality because they changed their passport, and the view of the authorities that no matter what your passport might be, its where you were born, or your parents were born that matters. The latter doesnt affect salary per se, but it certainly affects some nationalities more than most.


I know of many Pakistani and Indian born individuals who migrated to Canada or the UK, got the Western passports and are now working in Dubai and other countries in the gulf earning salaries equivalent to Western nationals tax free.


----------



## rsinner

Savak said:


> I have completed my MBA from the top business school in Karachi, Pakistan specializing in Finance/Accounting in 2010. I then proceeded to work in a bank for almost 2 years before my immigration to Canada came through in 2012. While i was a student in Pakistan, i also had the opportunity to do internships at a Foreign Pharmaceutical MNC in their Finance Department, in the Finance department of the major hospital in Karachi and an Internship in the top Asset Management company in Pakistan which totalled one year.
> 
> Upon immigrating to Canada, i enrolled at a University in Toronto where i undertook a Professional Certificate/Diploma in Accounting while i worked and volunteered for a book keeping firm for a total of 2 years. I have also worked for 3 accounting firms for a total of 2 years but i am now looking to assess my options outside Canada now in Dubai. I became a Canadian Citizen in 2015 and have a Canadian Passport on which i can travel worldwide.
> 
> I cleared the CFA Level 1 exam and may look to attempt the Level 2 exam in the future. I am looking for some feedback, guidance from people in Dubai with regards to my prospects in Dubai based on my Academic Background and work experience, what potential salary package can i look forward too.
> 
> I would also like to ask for a link to the top most recruiting firms in Dubai or any other tips on how to apply for jobs in Dubai. I am open to all sorts of opportunities and do not want to restrict myself to any particular organization or sector.


Salary dependent on passport is a reality of life in Dubai, but also not practiced in a lot of companies. So depends. 

What salary can you expect? well depends on the job and the role. You have hardly ever had a real job, and when you got into full time roles apart from the first job you havent stayed in one. So that will be a red flag for recruiters (esp. 3 jobs in 2 years). But most importantly, you will get an entry level job in a company. You are not even a qualified accountant, nor a CFA charter holder. Accounting/ finance guys with little experience are dime a dozen here. So expect salary ranges of 5K (yes "finance" people work on that) to 30K.

I understand that things are not that great in Canada, but actually try to hold down a job, and gain real experience there if you want to get a decent salary in dubai. Or if you have friends here then can always use wasta.


----------



## LewsTT

rsinner said:


> Salary dependent on passport is a reality of life in Dubai, but also not practiced in a lot of companies. So depends.
> 
> What salary can you expect? well depends on the job and the role. You have hardly ever had a real job, and when you got into full time roles apart from the first job you havent stayed in one. So that will be a red flag for recruiters (esp. 3 jobs in 2 years). But most importantly, you will get an entry level job in a company. You are not even a qualified accountant, nor a CFA charter holder. Accounting/ finance guys with little experience are dime a dozen here. So expect salary ranges of 5K (yes "finance" people work on that) to 30K.
> 
> I understand that things are not that great in Canada, but actually try to hold down a job, and gain real experience there if you want to get a decent salary in dubai. Or if you have friends here then can always use wasta.


Good advice. Its depends a lot on your luck of course. He could get something around the 15-20K mark. But when you plan you look at whats likely. And like you say with the amount of locally experienced qualified professionals here working on lower salaries than that, he'll be lucky if he finds anything above 7-8K I think. 

Hate to say it but Pakistani university MBAs dont mean much here either. Even if its from IBA. CFA level 1 qualified means nothing as well.

Dont mean to sound discouraging but rsinner is absolutely right that you should stay in Canada and try to hold down a proper job for a while first.


----------



## Savak

rsinner said:


> Salary dependent on passport is a reality of life in Dubai, but also not practiced in a lot of companies. So depends.
> 
> What salary can you expect? well depends on the job and the role. You have hardly ever had a real job, and when you got into full time roles apart from the first job you havent stayed in one. So that will be a red flag for recruiters (esp. 3 jobs in 2 years). But most importantly, you will get an entry level job in a company. You are not even a qualified accountant, nor a CFA charter holder. Accounting/ finance guys with little experience are dime a dozen here. So expect salary ranges of 5K (yes "finance" people work on that) to 30K.
> 
> I understand that things are not that great in Canada, but actually try to hold down a job, and gain real experience there if you want to get a decent salary in dubai. Or if you have friends here then can always use wasta.


I am looking beyond Accounting and Finance as well. In fact i want to move on from Accounting. Like i said i am open to other opportunities as well in other sectors. 

I will obviously not come to Dubai for anything less than 20,000, that will be pointless, i might as well try to get some more experience in Canada or the US in that case. 

But surely things cannot be that bleak, i know off so many Pakistani friends and colleagues of mine who have only worked for 2-3 years in Pakistan, have only Pakistani passports, same University i went too and have been hired at 20, 24, 27, 30k Dirhams. 

Btw what do you mean by Wasta lol?


----------



## Savak

rsinner said:


> Salary dependent on passport is a reality of life in Dubai, but also not practiced in a lot of companies. So depends.
> 
> What salary can you expect? well depends on the job and the role. You have hardly ever had a real job, and when you got into full time roles apart from the first job you havent stayed in one. So that will be a red flag for recruiters (esp. 3 jobs in 2 years). But most importantly, you will get an entry level job in a company. You are not even a qualified accountant, nor a CFA charter holder. Accounting/ finance guys with little experience are dime a dozen here. So expect salary ranges of 5K (yes "finance" people work on that) to 30K.
> 
> I understand that things are not that great in Canada, but actually try to hold down a job, and gain real experience there if you want to get a decent salary in dubai. Or if you have friends here then can always use wasta.


I am exploring the option of pursuing an MBA from an IVY league university, will that have some standing in Dubai down the road?


----------



## Stevesolar

Savak said:


> I am exploring the option of pursuing an MBA from an IVY league university, will that have some standing in Dubai down the road?


Hi,
Whilst qualifications are important - there is no substitute for good work experience, attitude, aptitude, work ethics and a well rounded career.
I know people in Dubai working in the accounts department of local companies that have great qualifications (including MBA) that are only earning 5000 AED per month.
I also know other people with few qualifications but are very experienced from a lifetime of working that are earning 50,000 AED per month.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Savak

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Whilst qualifications are important - there is no substitute for good work experience, attitude, aptitude, work ethics and a well rounded career.
> I know people in Dubai working in the accounts department of local companies that have great qualifications (including MBA) that are only earning 5000 AED per month.
> I also know other people with few qualifications but are very experienced from a lifetime of working that are earning 50,000 AED per month.
> Cheers
> Steve


I know people with just 2-3 years of work experience from Pakistan from local companies who have been hired at around 20-25,000 AED per month. Clearly there must be an element of luck as well.


----------



## rsinner

Savak said:


> Clearly there must be an element of luck as well.


That is true of any job anywhere all over the world. The job market is a lot about, right place, right time. 

Wasta = connection

Ivy League universities are well known anywhere. But just a degree does not get you a job. I would not come to Dubai after graduating from a good university (not all Ivy League universities are great for MBAs, and e.g. Stanford is not "Ivy League"). Get a good job in USA/ Canada, and then the world (including Dubai) is your oyster. 

finance (not just accounting) means a lot of things. But without the right entry point and/or the right experience it will be an abysmal black hole.

Why not stay in Canada if you have decided to take on its citizenship?


----------



## Savak

rsinner said:


> That is true of any job anywhere all over the world. The job market is a lot about, right place, right time.
> 
> Wasta = connection
> 
> Ivy League universities are well known anywhere. But just a degree does not get you a job. I would not come to Dubai after graduating from a good university (not all Ivy League universities are great for MBAs, and e.g. Stanford is not "Ivy League"). Get a good job in USA/ Canada, and then the world (including Dubai) is your oyster.
> 
> finance (not just accounting) means a lot of things. But without the right entry point and/or the right experience it will be an abysmal black hole.
> 
> Why not stay in Canada if you have decided to take on its citizenship?


The Job market in Canada is crap, the markets in the US are slightly better. I actually wanted to get out of Accounting and don't really want to pursue it as a career anymore. I am trying to get into other fields where i can leverage my skills, experiences.

I am keeping all options open, if possible i will try to work in the US for a few years before considering Dubai.


----------



## SmithM7

*Bar Work in Dubai*

Hi,
Moving to Dubai in September this year and looking for a Bar work position. I have two years bar work/restaurant experience. Was wondering if there would be anyone out there that may be able to help me out with this? Thanks in advance


----------



## Reddiva

SmithM7 said:


> Hi,
> Moving to Dubai in September this year and looking for a Bar work position. I have two years bar work/restaurant experience. Was wondering if there would be anyone out there that may be able to help me out with this? Thanks in advance


Very Badly paid and long hours. Maybe the same as the UK however the cost of living here is so much more expensive than the UK and Ireland 

If you are intent on doing it then bars to apply directly to are ;

Mcgettigans
Irish Village


----------



## ravisankarm

Hi
My friend has completed a BE civil engineering and he wants to come to Dubai on visit visa to find a job. Is it a right time to get a job offer in the civil field. As he is a fresher your advice is highly appreciated

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## ravisankarm

*Civil Engineering*

Hi

My friend would like to come on visit visa to Dubai this month to find a job. He has completed his civil engineering recently and he is a fresher. Could please advice whether is it a right decision to bring him on visit to find a job here. He has been working in a private company for 6 months in India.

Thanks 

Ravi


----------



## canadianexpatinuae

twowheelsgood said:


> that of someone from latin America - your heritage will probably come out in the interview and/or the residency process.
> 
> Sadly, its all too common here. People who view themselves as one nationality because they changed their passport, and the view of the authorities that no matter what your passport might be, its where you were born, or your parents were born that matters. The latter doesnt affect salary per se, but it certainly affects some nationalities more than most.


I think it depends more upon the color of your skin and eyes then on your passport or parents origin


----------



## ravisankarm

*Job for Civil Engineering in UAE*

Dear Team,

My friend would like to come on visit visa to Dubai this month to find a job. He has completed his civil engineering recently and he is a fresher. Could please advice whether is it a right decision to bring him on visit to find a job here. He has been working in a private company for 6 months in India.


Thanks 

Ravi


----------



## svgeorge

ravisankarm said:


> My friend would like to come on visit visa to Dubai this month to find a job. He has completed his civil engineering recently and he is a fresher. Could please advice whether is it a right decision to bring him on visit to find a job here. He has been working in a private company for 6 months in India.


It is not recommended to come to Dubai with zero experience.. here companies expect you to be on the job from day 1 since there is minimal training offered.. tell your friend to get some experience in India (around 2 years in a good civil/construction company) and then to try for a job here.. that is how some of my civil/electrical/mechanical engg friends have moved here and are doing reasonably well.. anyway, if he wants, he can try his luck here if the job in India is not that great in terms of learning opportunities..


----------



## tahir29

I'm seeking a new role currently working in the automotive sector but market is really tough, I've been offered roles in dealerships buy pay is very low, I'm seeking a role in automotive companies head office, just have to be patient, regardless of experience lot of the time about connections, i've got over 4 years experience in the automotive experience still not having any luck in Dubai.


----------



## Stevesolar

shafiqaaarif said:


> when i was searching for job here in Dubai. I also search for recruiters and one of them where i have created CV is still emailing me for submitting for processing fee. is it good to submit fee so that my CV may be processed?


It's illegal for UAE recruiters to charge fees to candidates to find a job.


----------



## twowheelsgood

tahir29 said:


> I'm seeking a new role currently working in the automotive sector but market is really tough, I've been offered roles in dealerships buy pay is very low, I'm seeking a role in automotive companies head office, just have to be patient, regardless of experience lot of the time about connections, i've got over 4 years experience in the automotive experience still not having any luck in Dubai.


You've been saying that for over three years now.

Telling people to be patient really doesnt cut it. Some peoples expectations and the market reality are very different.


----------



## tahir29

Obviously it won't cut it for everyone but still have to be patient (depending on sector), I'm working and have been past three years but qualifications don't just come into the equation, have to look at salary, nationality, experience etc 

If some peoples expectations and the market reality are very different - don't be patient, be realistic. 

I guess in my line of work, your advised at quarterly PDRs is to be patient for the next role but with VAT arriving in January lot of the automotive companies will wait to see the impact before hiring or promoting roles. 

I'm discussing my experience in my line of work but your right everyone will occur different experiences and therefore some sectors you have to be patient and some sectors you have to be realistic, learn about the market you are trying to seek a job in.


----------



## rsinner

shafiqaaarif said:


> when i was searching for job here in Dubai. I also search for recruiters and one of them where i have created CV is still emailing me for submitting for processing fee. is it good to submit fee so that my CV may be processed?


DO NOT pay any fees.


----------



## ameerataher

It really is?
So how are the recruiters earning?


----------



## Stevesolar

ameerataher said:


> It really is?
> So how are the recruiters earning?


Like they always have - by charging a percentage of the candidates salary to the company looking for new staff


----------



## ameerataher

Stevesolar said:


> Like they always have - by charging a percentage of the candidates salary to the company looking for new staff



Hmmm got it. Is the percentage fix or change according to the job title?


----------



## Stevesolar

ameerataher said:


> Hmmm got it. Is the percentage fix or change according to the job title?


If you are a candidate - it's irrelevant to you.


----------



## sharaskk

Hi All,
I'm software engg with 10 years of exp and want to try to move Dubai.Plz tell me how to get IT jobs quickly in Dubai.


----------



## Stevesolar

sharaskk said:


> Hi All,
> I'm software engg with 10 years of exp and want to try to move Dubai.Plz tell me how to get IT jobs quickly in Dubai.


Hi,
I don't think there is an easy answer to getting an IT job quickly in Dubai.
It's a very saturated industry with plenty of well qualified people chasing each job.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## sharaskk

Thanks Steve for quick reply. Dubai main job sectors are Tourism, Purchase, Logistics & Supply Chain. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Stevesolar

sharaskk said:


> Thanks Steve for quick reply. Dubai main job sectors are Tourism, Purchase, Logistics & Supply Chain. Correct me if I'm wrong.


You are wrong!
Dubai really has a little of everything - manufacturing, retail, shipping, finance, import/export, insurance, banking, security, tourism, food and beverage, real estate, aerospace, architecture, design, fashion etc. - everything a bustling major city has.
The biggest problem you will face is simply the sheer number of people who think that the streets are paved with gold and are trying to secure a job in Dubai.


----------



## sharaskk

Thanks Steve for your Inputs.Its better to stay in India only.


----------



## ameerataher

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I don't think there is an easy answer to getting an IT job quickly in Dubai.
> It's a very saturated industry with plenty of well qualified people chasing each job.
> Cheers
> Steve


Totally agree with you, there is a tough competition in IT industry.


----------



## svgeorge

sharaskk said:


> Thanks Steve for your Inputs.Its better to stay in India only.


Option 1 - if you work in an MNC, look for openings in Dubai projects, if any, and explore an internal transfer (I arrived here through an internal transfer and so did many of my friends)
Option 2 - let's say you get laid off from your current job in India, take a 3 month break and come to Dubai.. change Linkedin location to Dubai and hunt for relevant jobs.. at lower levels and for salary <20K, this is worth a shot.. dont quit your job to come here though
Option 3 - send your CV to friends/recruitment consultants in Dubai.. they can help you land the first job here.. after that you can explore better offers

Jobs in generic IT services are few and not very promising.. such jobs are outsourced to India/Eastern Europe etc.. the few that are available here require lower level of skill and wont pay more than 15K.. that's hardly enough to support a family.. However, if you work in newer technologies, there are better options and are pretty well paying. ATB


----------



## sharaskk

Thanks George..Excellent answer with options


----------



## ameerataher

This is great yes informative answer thumbs up...


----------



## DXBGooner

Anyone got good recommendations for financial industry recruiters out here?

Job I moved for is simply not what I told it was. I'm actually enjoying the city but looking for options (and quite quickly) as this just isn't working out for me and I do not want to be unemployed in Dubai for a long period!


----------



## ameerataher

DXBGooner said:


> Anyone got good recommendations for financial industry recruiters out here?
> 
> Job I moved for is simply not what I told it was. I'm actually enjoying the city but looking for options (and quite quickly) as this just isn't working out for me and I do not want to be unemployed in Dubai for a long period!


There are several recruiters out here i know one providing good recruitment services in Dubai, hope you will find them useful. Check ManpowerGroup | Recruiters in Dubai.


----------



## shafackhan

its not good to stuck in a place because the fear of failure. you must come and try. you may find the job sooner or later of your own choice and interest.


----------



## DXBGooner

shafackhan said:


> its not good to stuck in a place because the fear of failure. you must come and try. you may find the job sooner or later of your own choice and interest.


I don't disagree however this is a very expensive city to be without a job for more than a month!


----------



## MHX

Anyone else finding it quite difficult to secure an engineering position in Dubai recently? or the UAE in general? 

I have been living in Dubai for the past 4 weeks but haven't had much luck to even secure an interview. I have 10 yrs experience of working in UK/Aus so not a recent graduate. I have been told the current market for my industry (Construction/Civil Engineering) is very slow at the moment so have to be patient. I contacted and signed up for most of the local recruitment agencies but haven't heard back anything positive yet. 

Didn't want to start a new thread to ask this but just trying to figure out if others are having similar experience in their job search.


----------



## Dubblington

MHX said:


> Anyone else finding it quite difficult to secure an engineering position in Dubai recently? or the UAE in general?
> 
> I have been living in Dubai for the past 4 weeks but haven't had much luck to even secure an interview. I have 10 yrs experience of working in UK/Aus so not a recent graduate. I have been told the current market for my industry (Construction/Civil Engineering) is very slow at the moment so have to be patient. I contacted and signed up for most of the local recruitment agencies but haven't heard back anything positive yet.
> 
> Didn't want to start a new thread to ask this but just trying to figure out if others are having similar experience in their job search.


Very much so. 

I've been here just over 3 years, after the first year I kept my ear to the ground to move companies (because you'll never get a pay rise without moving) and in the last 2 years there's absolutely nothing on the job front. Sorry, but in 4 weeks I'm not surprised you van't heard anything.

I've got over 10 years in engineering and all the roles I see are all set up for people who are willing to work for far less money than you would accept at home. Luckily Brexit happened and the pay rise was taken care of by the drop in the pound, now it's back up again, my saving power has dropped, still not even a snifter of an interview. Recruiters are only calling to ask if we have any jobs for their candidates when the haven't found anything for me in 2 years.

I don't hold up any hope for European/ Aus firms trying to make it in engineering in the short-medium term. We are struggling to win jobs and getting undercut left, right and centre, it's only a matter of time until head office pulls the plug on bankrolling their expensive middle-east experiment. Clients want the cheapest possible price even if it means sub-subcontracting everything to the lowest of the low. Engineering has become a race to the bottom and I can't see where any extra money will come from to pick the construction/ engineering market up again. There is simply no appetite for quality.

It's a depressing outlook but unless you really have something special to offer that nobody else can do (even if it is done poorly and has to be re-done twice, as long as it's cheap), or you have some very good connections, you'll be undercut in the project and job market every single time. I'd say the glory days of engineering are over, we're selling up and heading home before the tax year rolls over. 3 years. Done.


----------



## rocky.zaff

PAPP said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have tried the approach of dropping the CV's directly in May (way before Ramadan).
> I am looking for a job as Marketing Manager. I possess 10 years experience and a track record in Africa and Middle East.
> 
> I think if you know which companies you want to apply, its always good to pass by and drop the CV. As Marketing Manager is a very wide term, and you can work for so many different industries, its difficult to make a selection.....
> 
> Cheers!


Hi there,

Hope that you have eventually got your dream job role as a Marketing Manager in Dubai. Please do keep us updated.


----------



## Reddiva

DXBGooner said:


> Anyone got good recommendations for financial industry recruiters out here?
> 
> Job I moved for is simply not what I told it was. I'm actually enjoying the city but looking for options (and quite quickly) as this just isn't working out for me and I do not want to be unemployed in Dubai for a long period!


Cobalt and Robert Half. The latter have a good reputation
What area of finance are you in?
Personally speaking i would look at agencies that specialise in the financial sector then look up the consultants on Linked In. How long they have worked at said agency tends to tell you how good/helpful they may be


----------



## AscendJR

Can anyone point me in the direction of good recruiters specializing in Marketing?


----------



## Reddiva

AscendJR said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of good recruiters specializing in Marketing?


Kingston stanley


----------



## rocky.zaff

*CV Distribution*

Can anyone recommend a recruitment agency who offers *CV Distribution* service to *specific targeted industries in Dubai*?


----------



## Reddiva

rocky.zaff said:


> Can anyone recommend a recruitment agency who offers *CV Distribution* service to *specific targeted industries in Dubai*?


I don't know of any. Most agencies work for clients therefore in order to call you they have to have a suitable role on their books. Most companies do not like unsolicited applications ( They did like this in the old days)


----------



## AscendJR

I've accepted a job and will be moving to Dubai in July. Due to costs, my girlfriend and our dog are unable to make the move without her having a job lined up. We've been applying online and posting her CV on recruiting agency websites, but have been told it will be difficult if she is not available in person.

What do you all recommend as the best course of action for us in order to find her a job?


----------



## Reddiva

AscendJR said:


> I've accepted a job and will be moving to Dubai in July. Due to costs, my girlfriend and our dog are unable to make the move without her having a job lined up. We've been applying online and posting her CV on recruiting agency websites, but have been told it will be difficult if she is not available in person.
> 
> What do you all recommend as the best course of action for us in order to find her a job?


What does she do for a living? Most agencies will only entertain candidates who are residents. It is very difficult to find work if you are not based here. July and August are the quiet due to the Summer holidays ( Mass exodus when the schools break up)
With regards to agencies bear in mind they can only contact her if they have a role as they all work for clients. The job market isn't the best but if she is here then it can be easier to find work


----------



## expatken11

Hi all,

Thought I'd ask in here as opposed to starting a new discussion.

Do agencies/companies generally entertain the idea of interviewing candidates before they move to Dubai? I'm not moving until Aug/Sept but I'm trying to secure work beforehand if possible - not sure how realistic that is?

(n.b - I'm not just moving & hoping for the best, wife has secured a teaching job).


----------



## Stevesolar

expatken11 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thought I'd ask in here as opposed to starting a new discussion.
> 
> Do agencies/companies generally entertain the idea of interviewing candidates before they move to Dubai? I'm not moving until Aug/Sept but I'm trying to secure work beforehand if possible - not sure how realistic that is?
> 
> (n.b - I'm not just moving & hoping for the best, wife has secured a teaching job).


Hi,
Sometimes.
What line of work are you in currently and what type of job are you looking for in Dubai?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Reddiva

expatken11 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thought I'd ask in here as opposed to starting a new discussion.
> 
> Do agencies/companies generally entertain the idea of interviewing candidates before they move to Dubai? I'm not moving until Aug/Sept but I'm trying to secure work beforehand if possible - not sure how realistic that is?
> 
> (n.b - I'm not just moving & hoping for the best, wife has secured a teaching job).



It depends on the company/role and budget
Most of my clients only want local candidates as it is far easier and cheaper to hire them if they are already here. They don't seem to like telephone calls or Skype


----------



## twowheelsgood

AscendJR said:


> my girlfriend and our dog are unable to make the move


Just FYI, cohabiting with one of these isn't legal here


----------



## expatken11

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Sometimes.
> What line of work are you in currently and what type of job are you looking for in Dubai?
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks Steve, I'm currently a public sector account manager for a builders merchant group (Saint Gobain). I manage the procurement & supply of materials to councils, housing associations, facilities management firms etc. Have previously been in branch management, design, buying, pretty much all related things. I have a degree in Sports Management.

To be honest as the wife will be the main breadwinner I'd be looking for something similar to my experience but I wouldn't restrict myself to it.



Reddiva said:


> It depends on the company/role and budget
> Most of my clients only want local candidates as it is far easier and cheaper to hire them if they are already here. They don't seem to like telephone calls or Skype


Thanks Reddiva. I did think that might be the case. We're moving to Motor City so I guess regional factors come into play too.


----------



## Stevesolar

expatken11 said:


> Thanks Steve, I'm currently a public sector account manager for a builders merchant group (Saint Gobain). I manage the procurement & supply of materials to councils, housing associations, facilities management firms etc. Have previously been in branch management, design, buying, pretty much all related things. I have a degree in Sports Management.
> 
> To be honest as the wife will be the main breadwinner I'd be looking for something similar to my experience but I wouldn't restrict myself to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Reddiva. I did think that might be the case. We're moving to Motor City so I guess regional factors come into play too.


Hi,
With your experience and qualifications - I think you are going to need to be very creative to find a suitable role in Dubai.
Procurement in the building industry springs to mind - but that won’t be easy to break in to - especially from afar.
Local, in this context - means already being in Dubai - not trying to secure a job from outside the region.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Jgpeace

Hi, 
I have job offer in Abu Dhabi which I am considering on taking, I will be moving with my wife and so I have started to look to see if there are any appropriate jobs for her.
She is American and a nail technician by trade, she has been working in retail for the last few years as a second job as well.
Looking online there are a few roles in retail but looking at 2k AED / month, which isn't much.
We will hopefully be living on Yas Island and thought there may be slightly better paying jobs for an English speaker at one of the tourist attractions or even at the airport?
If anyone has any contacts or places to look for jobs it would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## QOFE

Jgpeace said:


> Hi,
> I have job offer in Abu Dhabi which I am considering on taking, I will be moving with my wife and so I have started to look to see if there are any appropriate jobs for her.
> She is American and a nail technician by trade, she has been working in retail for the last few years as a second job as well.
> Looking online there are a few roles in retail but looking at 2k AED / month, which isn't much.
> We will hopefully be living on Yas Island and thought there may be slightly better paying jobs for an English speaker at one of the tourist attractions or even at the airport?
> If anyone has any contacts or places to look for jobs it would be greatly appreciated!
> Thanks!


Unfortunately Beauty parlours are mainly employing Asian employees and they only pay around 2000 AED a month too. Something to bear in mind is that Beauty and Retail jobs usually require the employee to work six days a week with only one day off. The hours are long too so in my opinion it would not really be worth it when you also factor in the cost of travel, lunches etc. Luxury retail jobs pay a bit better, especially if it's a managerial position. Has your wife got any supervisor or managerial experience?
Without experience she might be able to get perhaps a check-in desk job at the airport but it's shift work and long hours too for not much more than a retail job.


----------



## Jgpeace

QOFE said:


> Unfortunately Beauty parlours are mainly employing Asian employees and they only pay around 2000 AED a month too. Something to bear in mind is that Beauty and Retail jobs usually require the employee to work six days a week with only one day off. The hours are long too so in my opinion it would not really be worth it when you also factor in the cost of travel, lunches etc. Luxury retail jobs pay a bit better, especially if it's a managerial position. Has your wife got any supervisor or managerial experience?
> Without experience she might be able to get perhaps a check-in desk job at the airport but it's shift work and long hours too for not much more than a retail job.


Thank you for the response QOFE. 

Yes, she has had about a year's worth of experience in management and I think she would do well in Luxury retail also. However, it does sound like it's almost not worth it for the amount of work you described compared to the salary that I'm seeing from most job offers.


----------



## Dayman

i post ad on dubizzle with my skills and got interview call from companies. The interview cateria is almost same for all is Hr round after they sent me for technical round. Comapny which i suit best they sent me offer letter. and i joined to one of that comapny


----------



## Reddiva

Jgpeace said:


> Thank you for the response QOFE.
> 
> Yes, she has had about a year's worth of experience in management and I think she would do well in Luxury retail also. However, it does sound like it's almost not worth it for the amount of work you described compared to the salary that I'm seeing from most job offers.


If she works in luxury retail in a mall then you need to know that she will work long hours. Most are open up to 10pm and during Ramadan up to 12am! I wouldnt work in a mall here as wouldn't have patience for demanding, rude customers


----------



## UKMS

Jgpeace said:


> Thank you for the response QOFE.
> 
> Yes, she has had about a year's worth of experience in management and I think she would do well in Luxury retail also. However, it does sound like it's almost not worth it for the amount of work you described compared to the salary that I'm seeing from most job offers.


As has been mentioned retail is very demanding on working hours and pay, as would the theme parks be, although there are plenty of options in Yas Mall. Abu Dhabi airport retail space is fairly small by comparison to DXB and airline opportunities are limited at the moment, Etihad have just gone through a round of head cuts, so there are very few openings (my daughter works for them) the few opportunities that have come up recently have been looking for Arabic speakers / Emirati nationals. 

As a side issue .... I’d be genuinely interested to know where you can get an apartment on Yas for 60-70k ? My daughter is looking to downsize, she currently pays 100k for a 1 bed in Al Muneera.


----------



## Stevesolar

UKMS said:


> As a side issue .... I’d be genuinely interested to know where you can get an apartment on Yas for 60-70k ? My daughter is looking to downsize, she currently pays 100k for a 1 bed in Al Muneera.


Hi,
The brand new apartments opposite Yas Waterworld start at 50k per year - development is called Ansam and looks very nice.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## UKMS

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> The brand new apartments opposite Yas Waterworld start at 50k per year - development is called Ansam and looks very nice.
> Cheers
> Steve


Cheers Steve 

I’ve since found them online ..... they look really good value ! .... decent location for anyone working at AUH ! !


----------



## dalizk

Hello everyone

I secured a job in Ajman as a teacher and I will be leaving in a few weeks time. I have an okay benefit package. My husband, on the other hand, has been unable to find a job. He is a mechanical design engineer and he specialises in designing marine equipment. He has worked as a structural engineer too. He doesn't want to move without securing a job but our job search for him hasn't been fruitful so far. From what I've read, it would be easier if he moves there, but he is very reluctant. What are the chances of him finding a job in the area?


----------



## Stevesolar

dalizk said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I secured a job in Ajman as a teacher and I will be leaving in a few weeks time. I have an okay benefit package. My husband, on the other hand, has been unable to find a job. He is a mechanical design engineer and he specialises in designing marine equipment. He has worked as a structural engineer too. He doesn't want to move without securing a job but our job search for him hasn't been fruitful so far. From what I've read, it would be easier if he moves there, but he is very reluctant. What are the chances of him finding a job in the area?


Hi,
Hard to say - but infinitely better once he is here in the UAE - than trying to get a job remotely.
Most companies and recruiters ignore CVs from overseas candidates unless the advertised role is very specialised.
Even when he gets here - he will be competing against engineers from lower cost based countries.
If he has a degree or recognized qualification - then he should look at more senior roles - as there will be less competition.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## DonaldSilver

Is there a specific month or season to apply for a job in UAE? Kz I've heard that if you want to apply for the job in the UAE, then June and December are prime months to apply for it.


----------



## Stevesolar

DonaldSilver said:


> Is there a specific month or season to apply for a job in UAE? Kz I've heard that if you want to apply for the job in the UAE, then June and December are prime months to apply for it.


Hi,
No idea where you heard that!
It’s summer season now - so many people are away on annual vacations and to escape the heat.
Things pick up in September and then it’s good until around May/June time (just before Ramadan)- when it slows down again.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## expatken11

Hi all,

Is there an updated list of the top recruitment agencies? The link in the first post doesn't seem to be live anymore.

Thanks (I did search but no joy).


----------



## caroldriscoll

Thanks for sharing this useful information, it really helpful for the job seekers.


----------



## DonaldSilver

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> No idea where you heard that!
> It’s summer season now - so many people are away on annual vacations and to escape the heat.
> Things pick up in September and then it’s good until around May/June time (just before Ramadan)- when it slows down again.
> Cheers
> Steve


Hi,
Just Quoted one what one of my friends said. :confused2: Even I was a bit confused about it. because its on your resume, luck and the company who is offering the job.


----------



## iyad

Best Way to find job in UAE is apply jobs through the following website:
1.Dubizzlejobs
2.Indeed
3.Khaleej times jobs

As per My experience, being in UAE for 5 years these are the best website to find jobs in UAE.
Prepare a suitable attractive one page resume and cover letter, then start applying for the jobs.
All the Best


----------



## Reddiva

iyad said:


> Best Way to find job in UAE is apply jobs through the following website:
> 1.Dubizzlejobs
> 2.Indeed
> 3.Khaleej times jobs
> 
> As per My experience, being in UAE for 5 years these are the best website to find jobs in UAE.
> Prepare a suitable attractive one page resume and cover letter, then start applying for the jobs.
> All the Best




Most recruiters use

Bayt
Gulf Talent
Linked in

The 3 above i have never used and i have been here for 12 years!


----------



## Asimfrombombay

How about dropping resume one by one in offices


----------



## DDouza

Asimfrombombay said:


> How about dropping resume one by one in offices


I would not do this, if I were you. I can send more CVs in 5 minutes to recruiters in the time you try to drop a CV at one office.

Get in touch with recruiters through LinkedIn. Recruiters in UAE are bifurcated based on the domain such as; IT, Legal, Finance, Supply Chain, HR and so on. So get in touch with the right recruiter and stop telling or asking, "Please help me with a job". 

Start selling your skills to get a job.


----------



## DDouza

Reddiva said:


> Most recruiters use
> 
> Bayt
> Gulf Talent
> Linked in
> 
> The 3 above i have never used and i have been here for 12 years!


I second the above mentioned websites.
I have used LinkedIn in Dubai to land all my jobs. 4 jobs and multiple interviews. You can use Indeed ae as a guide, but dont depend completely on it.
Gulf Talent is good
Bayt is used extensively too. 
Also, go by Dubbizle if you want a mediocre or low paying job.


----------



## mankan69

DDouza said:


> I second the above mentioned websites.
> I have used LinkedIn in Dubai to land all my jobs. 4 jobs and multiple interviews. You can use Indeed ae as a guide, but dont depend completely on it.
> Gulf Talent is good
> Bayt is used extensively too.
> Also, go by Dubbizle if you want a mediocre or low paying job.


Good day guys.
I am a finance person with a professional qualification. What are the chances of securing a position whilst I am abroad?
I am interested in Finance Manager, Accountant, Treasury positions


----------



## Reddiva

mankan69 said:


> Good day guys.
> I am a finance person with a professional qualification. What are the chances of securing a position whilst I am abroad?
> I am interested in Finance Manager, Accountant, Treasury positions


Join the queue. There are hundreds of UAE residents from all different countries looking for finance and accounting work. At present the market is not the best


----------



## TTDTTD

Reddiva said:


> Join the queue. There are hundreds of UAE residents from all different countries looking for finance and accounting work. At present the market is not the best


Interesting. I popped on here today because I have noticed that there seem to be fewer finance jobs posted in Dubai lately. Does it seem like it's just normal cyclical stuff or is there an actual downturn in the demand for finance/accounting professionals? Any areas that are still going (banking, investments, corporate, etc)?

Fortunately, I'm just a casual job seeker right now since I'm in the mode of "The best time to find a new job is when you've already got a good one."


----------



## arunaram

Very useful post and I like Job in India. Please update and reply to me...


----------



## DDouza

arunaram said:


> Very useful post and I like Job in India. Please update and reply to me...


Your post is no where close to human understanding. Can you please be more precise?


----------



## SimoBG

Hello. I am looking for an opportunity in Procurement and Supply Chain in Dubai. I am living abroad currently (EU) and would really appreciate any type of help regarding a potential relocation to the AE. Thank you!


----------



## SimoBG

SimoBG said:


> Hello. I am looking for an opportunity in Procurement and Supply Chain in Dubai. I am living abroad currently (EU) and would really appreciate any type of help regarding a potential relocation to the AE. Thank you!


I have been working in Supply Chain for nearly 6 years, currently occupying the role of Product Lifecycle Manager for EMEA region within an IT leading corporation. I also have a vast experience in material planning, partner and vendor management.


----------



## DDouza

SimoBG said:


> I have been working in Supply Chain for nearly 6 years, currently occupying the role of Product Lifecycle Manager for EMEA region within an IT leading corporation. I also have a vast experience in material planning, partner and vendor management.


Hello SimoBG!

You should contact MichaelPage procurement team - they hire for many companies. besides if you have LinkedIn, you should connect with the recruiters in UAE for the roles mentioned. Since you mentioned that you are in an IT leading corp, you can contact the big companies that you already know of on their career portals. 

However, remember UAE already has a huge number of SCM and Procurement candidates locally. 

You can contact the recruiters from MichaelPage, RobertWalters, etc etc


----------



## SimoBG

Thanks Ddouza.

While I appreciate the feedback, I forgot to mention that I have already done all of the described things. My question should probably be re-phrased as to what 'extra' can I do in order to gain more attention?


----------



## DDouza

SimoBG said:


> Thanks Ddouza.
> 
> While I appreciate the feedback, I forgot to mention that I have already done all of the described things. My question should probably be re-phrased as to what 'extra' can I do in order to gain more attention?


Ok, the probable one thing is - stay in touch with the recruiters and get to speak with them over the phone. They will not go out of the way to contact you, unless they you personally or by speaking over the phone. I know this comes at an additional expense - calling them up. Besides, it is not easy to get to them directly or even pass the operator to speak with them directly.

The other "extra" something you can do is - go to Dubai and have to meet the recruiters or move there temporarily on a visit visa and try to find a job. But if you go this route - remember to have meetings fixed with the recruiters so you don't hit a wall when you get there. This is because they want to see you in person for the interviews and selection process.

Remember SCM is currently undergoing huge job cuts in the Middle East from global companies and the roles are moved to low cost countries; India, Czech, Poland, Malaysia, Mexico and so on. Then you are left with fewer jobs. 

It is a lot of ground work to connect with recruiters on LinkedIn. I would normally look at Indeed.ae & GulfTalent websites to identify the recruitment agencies. 

Wish you luck!


----------



## SimoBG

Thanks DDouza. I highly appreciate all of your feedback.


----------



## FahimUAE

There is a lot of job portals or classified websites in Dubai/UAE and they provide job information so, you just need to register there as a jon seeker and you will get a lot of options there. Here are a few websites where you can join as a job seeker and get updates regarding new jobs in Dubai/UAE.

1. Dubizzle
2. Bazinga Classifieds
3. Abentra
4. Locanto UAE

You can make a try by registering them as a job seeker. I believe they will help you.


----------



## SimoBG

I will give these a try, thanks!


----------



## DDouza

FahimUAE said:


> There is a lot of job portals or classified websites in Dubai/UAE and they provide job information so, you just need to register there as a jon seeker and you will get a lot of options there. Here are a few websites where you can join as a job seeker and get updates regarding new jobs in Dubai/UAE.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Dubizzle
> 
> 2. Bazinga Classifieds
> 
> 3. Abentra
> 
> 4. Locanto UAE
> 
> 
> 
> You can make a try by registering them as a job seeker. I believe they will help you.


Depending on the kind of profile you want and kind of salary and company you expect, the options could vary. The websites mentioned here, are for low profile to mediocre jobs. 


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harish Singh

Hi All
Request to all members if you guide me How do we start searching a job in Dubai and Qatar, my mean which forum I have to follow. And any member who is already doing job there and guide me about market trends.
I am professional Construction Manager having qualification of civil engineer with 16 years of experience in real estate of India.

Appreciate of your response.

tks


----------



## DDouza

Harish Singh said:


> Hi All
> Request to all members if you guide me How do we start searching a job in Dubai and Qatar, my mean which forum I have to follow. And any member who is already doing job there and guide me about market trends.
> I am professional Construction Manager having qualification of civil engineer with 16 years of experience in real estate of India.
> 
> Appreciate of your response.
> 
> tks


Dear Harish,

First - run through all the recruiter websites which are listed for UAE. Simply google them to find out. 
Second - contact through LinkedIn specific recruiters related to your industry - construction. 
Third - Once you have connected, fix phone meetings with the recruiters, and confirm whether you need to be in the UAE for interviews of to be shortlisted for a position.

Also, upload your CV on top construction companies in UAE; EMAAR and the likes. 

Good luck!


----------



## TheSenate

Hello fellow expats, how is the job market for finance and accounting professionals in the UAE now? Any improvement or change expected as compared to the beginning of last year? I am a US CMA with 2 years of experience with a reputed Company. Any idea as to how much is the salary range offered to someone in my profile in the UAE? i.e. finance analyst/management accountant etc


----------



## abhineetarora

What about jobs in SAP SuccessFactors?


----------



## Dwils

Hey guys,
I have completed graduation in mechanical engineering have a good percentile of marks. I'm looking for a career in the oil and gas industry since it's quite challenging and a high paid job. I don't have much experience in the sector except three months of internship in the field and a NEBOSH oil and gas certificate. I have been scanning through classifieds for possible prospects. With the COVID-19, it is hard to find jobs too. I have also interviewed in a few places as well. Do you guys have any suggestions on how to get a job in Dubai in the oil and gas industry?
Is the industry only meant for experienced guys?
Could you guys provide me with some suggestions?
Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------

